# VAGCOM owners - list your location here!



## jbrams (Jan 22, 2004)

I noticed on the TDIclub forums that there is a list of VAGCOM owners and the regions in which they live so that vortexers can help each other out by avoiding code scanning fees. I'd like to start the same thing here. 
If you own a VAGCOM and would be willing to pull codes for other Vortexers, please post your location here so we can all avoid paying $120/hour at the dealership to have the codes pulled








Thanks!
Abe
NOTE: As mentioned below, there is another, more together list already available, but having both resources is very helpful so please continue to list your location here or at:
http://www.steve-hall.com/cgi-bin/VAG-Locator.pl
PS - I'm especially interested in any Bay Area of California VAG-COM owners . . .










_Modified by jbrams at 12:03 AM 8-7-2004_


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Northwest suburts in Chi-town. Chicago for all those that dont know.


----------



## vwtech1 (Aug 10, 2003)

central wisconsin here


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*


_Quote »_ avoid paying $120/hour at the dealership to have the codes pulled 

That puts our prices into perspective, doesn't it?








-Uwe-


----------



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

There is already a listing on the Ross-Tech site








I'm in Alpharetta Georgia. I've posted on VWvortex in the 
local area and people have been more than happy to help
my turn to give back! 



_Modified by kdiver58 at 9:37 AM 7-3-2004_


----------



## jbrams (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (kdiver58)*

Well, I'm pretty sure that there is only a list of distributors:
http://www.ross-tech.com/distributors.html
What I'm looking to do is create a list of individuals who are willing to help out other votex members by pulling codes for them (maybe at the cost of a couple beers or something) rather than paying the dealership or AutoZone (who don't have real vagcom tools anyway, just generic).
Keep those locations coming!
Abe


----------



## asmc0ded (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Philadelphia PA,
North Philly........ The Badlandz....


----------



## Bora1.8TMan (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbrams* »_I noticed on the TDIclub forums that there is a list of VAGCOM owners and the regions in which they live so that vortexers can help each other out by avoiding code scanning fees. I'd like to start the same thing here. 
If you own a VAGCOM and would be willing to pull codes for other Vortexers, please post your location here so we can all avoid paying $120/hour at the dealership to have the codes pulled








Thanks!
Abe
PS - I'm especially interested in any Bay Area of California VAG-COM owners . . .










One hell of a good Idea, Abe....
especially since my CEL came on today for the first time ever, and I could really benefit from somebody else's generosity and their vag-com skills as well.
I'm in Austin Texas.


----------



## stekki18T (Apr 30, 2003)

I am from Belgium, few minutes from Brussels
Greetzzz
S.


----------



## huevon (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (stekki18T)*

Denver, Colorado here


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Dresden, Germany (Europe)
Quedlinburg, Germany (Europe)


----------



## vwhippie (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

I AM NEAR LA CALI.....I NEED A SERIOUS DIAGNOSTIC DONE ON MY CAR. I THINK IM IN BAD SHAPE. PLUS, YOU KNOW HOW WOMEN ARE. I DONT TRUST THOSE IDIOTS OUT THERE. CAN SOMEONE HELP ME OUT.


----------



## got_boost (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (vwhippie)*

someone already beat ya to the punch







if your not already on there post up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.steve-hall.com/cgi-bin/VAG-Locator.pl


----------



## poc.wolfsburg (May 16, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

POCATELLO, IDAHO


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Corvallis, OR
I also have the 2x2 adapter for older cars.


----------



## jbrams (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (got_boost)*

got_boost , what a great site! Thanks for pointing us towards it, really a great collection of information!
Abe


----------



## Mk4Jettaboy (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Myrtle Beach South carolina here!


----------



## Dog_Eater (May 20, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Mk4Jettaboy)*

Chatsworth, CA (SFV) - I only charge $55 or $65 is the package deal with 1 hour of free logs.











_Modified by Dog_Eater at 12:19 AM 6-10-2004_


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Dog_Eater)*

Just added myself to the registry. Princeton Junction, NJ here with a MK4 Bentley manual and VAG w/ laptop.


----------



## MikeWire (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Billings, MT - email me if you need a CEL checked out!


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (mross71)*

Stamford CT here
And Northern, NY from time to time...


_Modified by digitalhippie at 5:00 PM 9-29-2004_


----------



## jetta_mod (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Ephrata, PA


----------



## vdubgolf (May 3, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Uwe)*

TROY, MICHIGAN here if anyone needs any vag-com help!


----------



## 03wolfie (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (vdubgolf)*

Chicago here, hit me up if ya need me.
...........soon to be Raleigh N.C............


----------



## D ZIGNER (Oct 9, 2002)

Atlanta Georgia


----------



## thewally (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (D ZIGNER)*

John Wall
Waterloo, Ontario, Canada


----------



## supernova333 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Lancaster, PA


----------



## SequoiaGLX (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (supernova333)*

Rome, NY, USA...
Like somebody said before, there's a huge list on http://www.steve-hall.com/cgi-bin/VAG-Locator.pl.
Uwe's right though, just buy it if you possibly can and support Ross-Tech. It's not that expensive, considering the total cost of all the tools you need to really work on the car, it's a small fraction. I've spent many thousands on tools, a couple hundred is not much. And compare to the dealer diag cost; and they may not even be straight with you about what they found. I've also done a lot of research into what solutions are available for other cars and believe me, this is one of the most comprehensive, best scantool solutions out there for any type of vehicle. Ross-Tech deserves the business... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jman1423 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (SequoiaGLX)*

jonathan
mobile, AL


----------



## Dog_Eater (May 20, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jman1423)*

This list is good and all but people should buy it.
People end up spending $200 on cold air intake which does nearly nothing and dont spend there money on the stuff that reall matters. Like making sure your car allways runs near perfect. So go buy a Vag-Com and support Ross-Tech. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thewally (Jan 19, 2004)

Theres nothing wrong with people sharing technology. I think it would be cool to meet other people that need a quick vag service, because you would probably end up learning a few more vw tuning tricks. Plus someone that has done vag themselves would know how to use it, getting the tasks done faster.
It sounds like your in ca-hoots with Ross Tech...heh....


----------



## jbrams (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (thewally)*

Hi, thanks again for so many replies and a very interesting thread overall.
I just wanted to pipe in:
I started this thread because I didn't want to pay the dealer $125 to tell me nothing was wrong. I knew there was something screwy with my automatic transmission, and after asking around in the appropriate forums, I was told to try having the codes pulled to get more info. I'm tight on cash like most vortexers it seems, and I wanted to see if someone could pull my codes (other than the dealer). In the end a mechanic did it for free assuming that there would be something wrong which I would want him to fix (I have an appointment for monday, though no codes came up after a scan).
The problem with saying, "just buy one" is that most VW owners don't even know what a VAGCOM, they don't change their own oil and believe VW dealers when they claim that your transmission fluid never needs to be changed. For them and those with just slightly more know-how, a couple hundred bucks for a vag-tool is pretty costly. 
I'm glad so many people are volunteering their vag-tools, I hope this continues and that people posting here also post at the larger list already mentioned a couple times:
http://www.steve-hall.com/cgi-bin/VAG-Locator.pl
*Really, this is one of the friendliest communities online, thanks to everyone who's sharing their VAGCOMs, time, DIY guides, and know-how!*
Abe
PS - for anyone who's interested in what else you can buy for $200:
http://webpages.csus.edu/~djga...y.htm








http://people.brandeis.edu/~teuber/singermag.html
http://www.phil.vt.edu/garnar/theory


----------



## Georg (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Dog_Eater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dog_Eater* »_Chatsworth, CA (SFV) - I only charge $55 or $65 is the package deal with 1 hour of free logs.









_Modified by Dog_Eater at 12:19 AM 6-10-2004_

You charge? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Georg (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Jonny Wadd
Toronto and GTA


----------



## Dog_Eater (May 20, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Georg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Georg* »_
You charge? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Its a joke, ... Anyone who wants to drive to me I will check out there car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaeru666 (May 10, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Dog_Eater)*

Hey Dog Eater!
I have been trying to get some help from any one with a VAG Tool but the locator list is kinda iffy. I was wondering if I could bribe you with $20 & a 6 pack? I am in CA the Inland Empire. Anyone nearer willing to help this bribe stands. I am really broke.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (kaeru666)*

Willimantic, CT


----------



## SequoiaGLX (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (thewally)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thewally* »_Theres nothing wrong with people sharing technology. I think it would be cool to meet other people that need a quick vag service, because you would probably end up learning a few more vw tuning tricks. Plus someone that has done vag themselves would know how to use it, getting the tasks done faster.
It sounds like your in ca-hoots with Ross Tech...heh....

...I know I'm not the only one that made comments to buy it but I want to say right here that I am only a customer, and an unregistered one even (bought used HEX-COM, that wasn't exactly cheap) so I shouldn't be talking... But I want to make clear I said *if you can*.... I'm not anything to do with Ross-Tech except I think the product is outstanding and a worthwhile buy, it's so much better than a lot of other car specific software. I'll be registering mine soon..


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (kaeru666)*

*KAERU666:*
You posted this request elsewhere (So Cal Forum?) But I'll write this again here.
I can Vag-Com your car for FREE. (Sort of...) I bought a set of Adelaides for my Variant off a guy on CB5 who also lives in Corona. 
Maybe we can all hook it up where you deliver my wheels for me and I Vag-Com your car for you. Unless you car is running so bad you can't make it out to Alhambra... (about 45 minutes from Corona)
Anyway, email me at [email protected] if you want to even try to set this thing up.
-Mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by camarkim at 11:01 PM 6-18-2004_

_Modified by camarkim at 11:01 PM 6-18-2004_

_Modified by camarkim at 11:02 PM 6-18-2004_

_Modified by camarkim at 11:02 PM 6-18-2004_


_Modified by camarkim at 11:03 PM 6-18-2004_


----------



## Super1.8T (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (camarkim)*

Alexandria, VA (northern VA)


----------



## El Romano Loco (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Super1.8T)*

Kaiserslautern, Germany!!!!















call me 0176-20113277 and will be happy to help you out!!!
Adrian


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Evergreen, Colorado.
You can email for for help at:
[email protected]


_Modified by aircooled at 10:37 AM 6-21-2004_


----------



## tango_28 (Jan 19, 2003)

Woodbury, MN


----------



## BlackGTI2.0 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Dog_Eater)*

Warren, Mi


----------



## goualon69 (Dec 27, 2002)

i am in canada, Quebec City, Orleans Island


----------



## amgtorre (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: (goualon69)*

Guadalajara México
update May 2006: got an update to HEX can usb cable 










_Modified by amgtorre at 9:15 PM 5-29-2006_


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (amgtorre)*

Orlando, Florida


----------



## LLB (May 27, 2004)

London Ontario


----------



## ee-gti (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: (LLB)*

Augusta, Ga


----------



## B_TitusJr (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (ee-gti)*

East Stroudsburg PA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmania.net (Oct 10, 2002)

dallas, tx


----------



## UncleBens (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Springfield, VA.. and I only charge $30 an hour to the cheapskates that won't pony up for the VAG-COM..


----------



## CTKurt (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Uwe)*

I'm in Lebanon CT. I have limited knowledge but can clear codes for ya.


----------



## Kevbelz (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Dog_Eater)*

I am in Sea Bright New Joisey. Got Vag-com, It is truly worth every penny. 
(I think Andy would rather see us charging for use of our Vag-coms







so I charge 10 cents/hour )



_Modified by Kevbelz at 5:44 AM 7-8-2004_


----------



## nocternal (May 7, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Kevbelz)*

I'm near Vancouver, BC, Canada and GVA. Abbotsford, BC if you must know. Drop me a line and I'll be glad to help!








Happy 137th Canada!










_Modified by nocternal at 9:16 AM 7-1-2004_


----------



## keycom (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (nocternal)*

Nebraska City
Just got mine this week. Curious about trying all the buttons, doodads and thingamajigs.
Already diagnosed, repaired and cleared an ABS light!


----------



## rromasko (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Dog_Eater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dog_Eater* »_Chatsworth, CA (SFV) - I only charge $55 or $65 is the package deal with 1 hour of free logs.









_Modified by Dog_Eater at 12:19 AM 6-10-2004_

Autozone will pull and give yout he code for free.


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Baulkham Hills 
Australia
You know the place with all them kangaroos


----------



## A3MTM Quattro (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Im from Costa Rica Central America


----------



## SHess (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (A3MTM Quattro)*

I just recently got VAG COM. I am in Middletown, PA 5 minutes from Harrisburg , PA.
VW Specialist ... check out the site. Some of PA's hottest dubs.
http://www.dubbedbyrma.com


----------



## beetle and gti 1.8t (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (SHess)*

Rochester NY


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

Rich
Burbank, California


----------



## EthanHaas (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Hadley, New York 1 Hour north of Albany


----------



## mattegel (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Rockford IL - Northern IL


----------



## SiLvErTDiR2001 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (mattegel)*

Geoff Richards
Windham, NH


----------



## jagdpanzer (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Near Duluth Minnesota. Email me if anyone in my area needs VAGGED.


----------



## 10sec-rabbit (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jagdpanzer)*

southern NJ 08004 email me for arangments 
[email protected]


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Managua, Nicaragua


----------



## Jet 1.8t (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (kaeru666)*

What about someone near Brentwood... or Bay area.... i need help with an ECU Swapping with Immobilizer 2 ... 
anyone ?? here is my email [email protected]








Thanks 
David


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Jet 1.8t)*

charleston, sc....happy to help peeps out...


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (gti_1_eight_T)*

DTM AUTOWERKS
MILFORD NH 
603 673 6500


----------



## OnelowcabriO (May 1, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (dtm337)*

syracuse NY area, just bought the vag-com, need practice


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (OnelowcabriO)*

as the newspaper article said : rego park, queens, new york
and im a dealership tech, and i have vesis installed on my laptop


----------



## Sivion (Jun 1, 2004)

I need a diagnostic, and I live in Riverside, CA. Actually I just need a code cleared from a previous problem, and Autozone's tool can't read the code because it's an airbag light. Anyway, is anyone near enough to me for me to drive to, to have this code pulled and cleared?


----------



## mi4dub (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (Sivion)*

HOTLANTA


----------



## trbo-4 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: (mi4dub)*

St. Louis, MO


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (Sivion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sivion* »_I need a diagnostic, and I live in Riverside, CA. Actually I just need a code cleared from a previous problem, and Autozone's tool can't read the code because it's an airbag light. Anyway, is anyone near enough to me for me to drive to, to have this code pulled and cleared?

I live in Burbank. If you want to email me I can clear the code for you.
Rich


----------



## jblough389 (May 26, 2003)

Grand Rapids, MI I'll help out anyone who wants to travel.


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: (thewally)*

Central Jersey.. vag com plus bentley


----------



## NeogenGTI (May 17, 2004)

Coral Springs, Florida. Even though Chris Green ( unforgetable snp ) is around, i'm still here too if needed


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

delaware.

IM me for a free scan or anything else you may need it for.


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (silentdub)*

Elkton, MD but work in Wilmington, DE. Always happy to spend my lunch hour playing with a Dub!
Also Bentleys for:
A1
A2
A4
B4 (CD and hard copy)


----------



## JapCarsSuck85 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

I guess in Cali they charge that much, but I don't know of ANY place around here charging that much! I work at a rather large dealership (for PA), and we charge $65.00 for DTC's


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Just got mine in!!


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (the_journalist)*

I am in Exton, PA 19341. I own the KEY-USB VAG-COM as well as the Bentley book and cd-rom for 99-04 Jetta and Golfs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## THE CHAMP IS HERE (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

The Bronx, NY


----------



## le-soto (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

located in Montreal / Laval Canada


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

On a side note.. whats the cheapest place to buy a Vagcom? Is $200 the average price? 
I sent mail to a couple guys in my area to see if i can get a bone thrown my way.


----------



## Mencius01 (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: (placenta)*

http://www.ross-tech.com or look in the classifieds area for people who are selling ...
I'm in Redwood City or Mountain View, CA


----------



## SuprTurboJetta (Jul 19, 2002)

Plano, TX... PM me any time!


----------



## 96golfgl1.8t (Aug 23, 2004)

Annapolis maryland here


----------



## ZinK (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: (96golfgl1.8t)*

Saskatoon SK here, will work for beer!!


----------



## kleinergti1 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: (ZinK)*

dubuque,iowa


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (kleinergti1)*

Deland, Florida (Daytona beach and Orlando Area)
HEX-USB


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

bay area, CA
will scan for codes or do a TBA. 
6 pack of Corona required.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

Chico, CA
I seem to be the only one listed here in CA north of Sacramento.


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

BUMP


----------



## MrSkills68 (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (gti_1_eight_T)*

most of Fairfield County CT








hit me up on IM


----------



## dqr32 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (MrSkills68)*

Lancaster County, PA
Pretty much computer illiterate, but trying to learn through things like this.
I'm willing to help, Especially if you have some know.
Peace


----------



## smoked_g60 (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

I am in the santa cruz area, and have the newest kwp 2000 protocol stuff.
I run a small shop at my home here in felton , Vince's Vw Service. The # is 831 335 1391


----------



## TexasVWdriver (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbrams* »_NOTE: As mentioned below, there is another, more together list already available, but having both resources is very helpful so please continue to list your location here or at:
http://www.steve-hall.com/cgi-bin/VAG-Locator.pl


I added my name to the list in the above link. I'll also add my info here.
Chris Thornton
Tyler, Texas
[email protected]


----------



## Sonar1.8T (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (TexasVWdriver)*

Guam


----------



## red03GTI1.8T (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

I have one in Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## SFJettaGrl (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (kaeru666)*

Girly here, trying to get some help diagnosing her messed up tranny. Anyone in the Bay Area, CA willing to help out a fellow VW owner? Oh yeah, and I'll buy you some drinks







2001 Jetta GLX!
Thanks!


----------



## BeachBumJettaBoy (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (SFJettaGrl)*

Vag-Com here in MYRTLE BEACH SOUTH CAROLINA. Anyone near by need a scan free of charge.


----------



## Mr.Clean (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (BeachBumJettaBoy)*

Ah, what the heck... I'll chime in too!
Austin, Texas


----------



## asiliat+ (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Mr.Clean)*

Toronto, Canada


----------



## GT TDI Golf (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (asiliat+)*

Birmingham, Al Home
Jacksonville State U. School


----------



## kahulaVR6 (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (GT TDI Golf)*

Gainesville FL


----------



## kwikmr2 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Raleigh, NC I also have the MK4 Bentley manual and VAG w/ laptop


----------



## esanche1 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (kaeru666)*

Saint Marys, GA
(on GA/FL state line just north of Jacksonville, FL)


----------



## dots gti (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Boston, Ma. Always willing to help a fellow dubber


----------



## 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (dots gti)*

Eugene, Oregon


----------



## 01Jetta18 (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Paso Robles , Ca
Central Coast , Ca


----------



## dustygti82 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (01Jetta18)*

Pasadena, Maryland


----------



## dkavanag (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (dustygti82)*

bump (yup, I'm listed)


----------



## damaxx74 (Mar 19, 2004)

lawrenceville,Ga


----------



## GTI_jay (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (damaxx74)*

Waterloo, Ontario, Canada


----------



## oldgtiguy (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Great idea, thanks for the leads. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grnjetta6 (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (oldgtiguy)*

Kingston NY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta2K76 (Aug 7, 2002)

Phoenixville, PA. 
Just a few min from Ross-Tech headquarters.







Very nice and knowledgeable people.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Jetta2K76)*

chicago


----------



## SILVR6-CISCO (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (abe1.8t)*

Las Cruces, NM
Las Veags, NM
MKIV Bentley manual


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (SILVR6-CISCO)*

Arvada, CO
Fort Collins, CO
MK3 Bentley manual


----------



## Italian GTI 1.8T (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (bluefox280)*

San Jose, CA
San Francico, SFSU, CA


----------



## vwmann1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Italian GTI 1.8T)*

VFC Engineering
Chicago,IL.
near Wrigley Field


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (vwmann1)*

back up TTT


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (71sbeetle)*

Boise, ID @Jettaman.com we'll pull codes for free. we have bently manuals & cd's for mkIV jetta's, golf's and B5 passat's.


_Modified by ps2375 at 11:34 PM 12-23-2004_


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (ps2375)*

San Clemente, CA
Salt Lake City, UT
B5 Bentley Manual


----------



## SAMSHI5829 (Dec 18, 2004)

Riveside California


----------



## VaporKid03 (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (SAMSHI5829)*

Westchester, NY (Vag Com not working at this time, will be up soon)


----------



## luv_mi_Jetta (May 19, 2003)

Catania, Sicily, Italy -> For the next year or so
Also have MKIV Jetta Bentley Manual


----------



## TheShepherd (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Brookfield, WI 53005
VAG-COM


----------



## Blk95GTIVR6 (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (r32brkwi)*

Frederick MD 21703


----------



## jungle (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (VaporKid03)*

st.louis park, mn (suburb of minneapolis)


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Bryan S)*

i have a vag
palmdale, ca
westside is the best side


----------



## nchan76 (Aug 26, 2000)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Hi I am in 
"STOCKTON, CA"
and in 
"SACRAMENTO, CA" on weekends 
If you need someone to check your car I might be able to help. 
http://www.steve-hall.com/cgi-bin/VAG-Locator.pl
(please check that to get my contact email)


----------



## kp (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

ÊÔÊÔ


----------



## dubchedford (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (kp)*

OKC, OK


----------



## severe (Nov 11, 2003)

fairlawn NJ
alrady listed on steve-hall


_Modified by severe at 1:31 AM 12-29-2004_


----------



## naheem (Dec 12, 2003)

nemo 
From Rochdale 
England nr manchester


----------



## trainer (Nov 3, 2003)

Shawnee, KS (KC Metro Area)
Also have:
Older 2 plug adapter
Bentley for:
A1
Corrado
A4


----------



## paramedick (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Home is Versailles, KY. No charge.
E Mail address in profile, and best way to contact me. Leave me a phone #, and I will get back to you.

_Modified by paramedick at 8:30 PM 1-4-2006_


_Modified by paramedick at 8:31 PM 1-4-2006_


----------



## snydema1 (May 18, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Brookfield, CT


----------



## fosspanzer (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Lakewood, OH (west side of Cleveland)


----------



## zbwmy (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Need to use a VAGCOM in Nashua, NH to Vag lights and seat chime for a 2004 R32.
Could not find an easy way to locate one
Mark


----------



## 16vCorey (May 26, 2004)

Lancaster, Pa.


----------



## francismartin (Dec 4, 2002)

This is great, share the VAG-COM and put Ross-Tech out of business, then we can all go to any dealer we want! By then it will be $150 per scan.
No, I'm not tied to Ross-Tech but going cheap gets you what you pay for . . . find anyting not made in China lately? We are putting Americans out of work, you're helping to hurt the little guy when you don't support people like Ross-Tech.


----------



## jbrams (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (francismartin)*

Ross-tech did not indend each of their units to only be used on one car and it is not to Ross-tech's benefit to have individual mechanics charge $65/hour just to scan our codes. Mechanics will still need scanners even if every person who posted here shared their tool with 50 other people, and people who only need one or two scans over the life of their car need not spend $400 on a scanner. 
Further, this is not about non-USA made products or the costs and benefits of outsourcing (I'll bet many components in ross-tech's tools were developed and continue to be produced in Asian countries at a cost benefit to Ross-tech). If you don't want to share your scanner you are not obliged to, but the reasons for not sharing which you provided are baseless. 
If ross-tech believed that this was a threat to their business they could have it removed from their sponsored forum in a moment, online forums are commercial enterprizes which do not guarantee complete freedom of speech, they are allowed to limit content here. But ross-tech and the opperators of vortex let this thread continue. If anything this makes more people aware of their product and promotes purchases.
Thank you everyone for contributing and sharing your tools with yoru fellow vortexer's as you might with a friendly neighbor in need of any tool from a screwdriver to a computer printer ... sharing does not threaten workers in the USA, if anything it helps many like them by preventing our workers from paying mechanic's high fees. 
I'll start another thread for this debate here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1770145
Thanks,
Abe
EDIT: the question was answered by the ross-tech representative on the above discussion thread, his reply was:
Question: Is it appropriate usage for one person to offers to scan other's cars for error codes for free or small cost (6 pack)?
Answer: Yes. However, if there's a charge, even a 6-pack, then it must be a legitimately registered version. 
Questions: (2) Do you, or Ross-tech as a company view this use as detrimental to business?
(3) Also, will this usage result in lost jobs or income for the company employees or the company as a whole?
Answers: 2 & 3) I think at least some people will end up buying their own after they've seen it in use. To be honest, I don't know whether it's a net gain (do to the free "advertising" of people seeing it in use on their own cars) or whether it's a net loss, because fewer people buy it if they can go to someone else's house to get their cars scanned for free. Having your own is certainly more convenient.
Basically, it's fine with them for anyone to scan other's cars for free and use a registered version of the software if you're charging anyone anything. And they don't really know for certain or care if this means they get free advertizing or if it means a few less people get their excellent tools.
Hope that puts everyone's ethical radar at ease. Please continue to share your great tools!


_Modified by jbrams at 3:43 PM 1-9-2005_


----------



## TexasVWdriver (Nov 29, 2000)

*Re: (francismartin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *francismartin* »_This is great, share the VAG-COM and put Ross-Tech out of business...blah blah blah

Did you ever stop and think that some people might want to see a demonstration of how the product is used before they purchace it?
Did you ever stop and think that maybe if someone gets one free scan from a buddy that it might convince them to purchace a copy of VAG-COM for themselves?
Take your OT whining and crying somewhere else. This thread has ONE purpose. To let everyone know who has VAG-COM and where they are located.


----------



## opiesmith (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

S. W. Washington (greater Vancouver area) here


----------



## PapaBear (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (opiesmith)*

Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada here with a MK4 Bentley manual and VAG Key-Com w/laptop


----------



## SleeprVR6 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Christiana Delaware
free check


----------



## MKIII-JP (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (silentdub)*

Two locations!!!
Glendale Heights ILL_ANNOY~~ far west burbs!
Mentor OHIO~~and for that matter the east side to akron north!
I LOVE THIS TOOL








best tool investment EVER, and I am a dealer tech
email for assistance


----------



## MecInsulator (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (MKIII-JP)*

Tivoli , NY
Red Hook , NY
free check


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (MecInsulator)*

Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

HEX-USB+CAN in Sydney Australia


----------



## VdubPimpin (Apr 26, 2004)

Claremont Ca-pomona lavern upland rancho azuza covia areas


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (VdubPimpin)*

Tucson Arizona.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Kentwood, MI


----------



## jbrams (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

bump


----------



## jasonsp6 (Sep 8, 2003)

Been listed on steve-hall for years... and TDI Club
Monroe, NY
HexCom + 2x2 adapter.


----------



## thewally (Jan 19, 2004)

Waterloo, Ontario, Canada


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (thewally)*

St Augustine, FL (South of Jacksonville)
Can scan OBD1 and OBD2.


----------



## Mykr (Mar 27, 2005)

25 minutes North of Denver.
Frederick, CO


----------



## evilmrkiplng (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (Mykr)*

Manchester England, Representing the UK Baby, Yeah!


----------



## h2ovwdrvr (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: (evilmrkiplng)*

Kalispell Montana


----------



## tjwasiak (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (h2ovwdrvr)*

Warsaw, Poland


----------



## jimk75 (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Beack Lake PA (NE of Scranton)


----------



## alaskagreenjetta (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jimk75)*

Beach Park, IL and because of my VAG people liked it so much I think a couple people I know picked it up themselves. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: (francismartin)*


_Quote »_This is great, share the VAG-COM and put Ross-Tech out of business, then we can all go to any dealer we want! By then it will be $150 per scan.
No, I'm not tied to Ross-Tech but going cheap gets you what you pay for . . . find anyting not made in China lately? We are putting Americans out of work, you're helping to hurt the little guy when you don't support people like Ross-Tech.


I don't agree.
I have scanned maybe 20 other cars besides my own. 
This has lead to maybe 10 of the owners buying their own Vac-com systems because they were so impressed with the system.



_Modified by magman at 5:51 AM 5-6-2005_


----------



## Illegal Gardener (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (magman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magman* »_

I don't agree.
I have scanned maybe 20 other cars besides my own. 
This has lead to maybe 10 of the owners buying their own Vac-com systems because they were so impressed with the system.
_Modified by magman at 5:51 AM 5-6-2005_
 exactly. it is a great product, and with the demeanor most dealers have towards modding, any modified vw / audi / etc needs one. sometimes it takes actually seeing it work for you to justify the $ for some people.
i hold 2 general opinions on this issue in general:
1. if an individual can steal, share or otherwise exploit a product without paying the proprieter, then while the individual may technically be wrong, it's the proprieter's fault for not making fail-safes against theft inherrent in their product. Neither the U.S. government or any corporation/s has the resources to track down every single little guy, so if proprietors do not want their products / services stolen, they need to take measures to protect themselves. again, while the individual that steals the product / service is definitely wrong, one has to realize that from the individual's perspective, the unprotected product is just like a 20 dollar bill sitting on the sidewalk, there's a driving force that tells you that it must be picked up: it requires no thought. as for letting others use your product, like, sharing a vag-com, i don't see anything wrong with it at all. it lets others know how useful it is, and the company allows it through their software. jeez, there's hundreds of back-yard mechanics and little shops that buy their software and charge $50 bucks or more for a scan and clear, and they can do that with the trial version and a 50 dollar 3rd party cable. i'm sure ross-tech knew this would happen, and they chose not to limit or at least make it more difficult to scan multiple cars with one setup, so why contest it?
2. on the flip-side, most individuals are either not able or willing to participate in pirating, theft, etc.... which is why the music industry hasn't keeled over and died. while there will always be people looking to save a buck by cheating the system, the vast majority of people are more than willing to shell the $ to support the proprietor, or save themselves the headache of figuring it out / don't know how, or because they plain don't believe in stealing. ross-tech isn't going to collapse because some people are using 3rd party cables with their old software.
i respect the fact that many people resent the idea that ross-tech is getting ripped off by people scanning everyone elses cars, but i disagree with that.
VAG-COM is a wonderful product, and i feel that scanning other people for free or for $ is acceptable... also because like magman eluded to: people will be more inclined to buy the stuff when they see how good it is and easy it is to use. 
its a shame they didnt come out with the usb interface with the internal key in the first place.... having key encoded hardware is one of the best ways to prevent piracy. look at the software companies that charge 50-100,000 for their licenses, and see how they do it.... its the same thing










_Modified by Illegal Gardener at 2:59 PM 5-6-2005_


----------



## jbrams (Jan 22, 2004)

*"Is sharing a VAG-COM bad for Ross Tech?"*

Thanks agains for everyone's contributions!
The issue of whether or not Ross Tech is okay with/benefits from/loses sales from sharing their devices has come up on this thread before ... their answer was basically, go for it unless you're charging someone for it, then you need to have a valid software licence.
For the details and for any further discussion please refer to and post at:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1770145

Here's my earlier post on the subject:

_Quote, originally posted by *jbrams* »_I started this thread because I didn't want to pay the dealer $125 to tell me nothing was wrong. I knew there was something screwy with my automatic transmission, and after asking around in the appropriate forums, I was told to try having the codes pulled to get more info. I'm tight on cash like most vortexers it seems, and I wanted to see if someone could pull my codes (other than the dealer). In the end a mechanic did it for free assuming that there would be something wrong which I would want him to fix (I have an appointment for monday, though no codes came up after a scan).
The problem with saying, "just buy one" is that most VW owners don't even know what a VAGCOM is, they don't change their own oil and believe VW dealers when they claim that your transmission fluid never needs to be changed. For them and those with just slightly more know-how, a couple hundred bucks for a vag-tool is pretty costly. 
I'm glad so many people are volunteering their vag-tools, I hope this continues and that people posting here also post at the larger list already mentioned a couple times:
http://www.steve-hall.com/cgi-bin/VAG-Locator.pl
*Really, this is one of the friendliest communities online, thanks to everyone who's sharing their VAGCOMs, time, DIY guides, and know-how!*
Abe
PS - for anyone who's interested in what else you can buy for $200:
http://webpages.csus.edu/~djga...y.htm








http://people.brandeis.edu/~teuber/singermag.html
http://www.phil.vt.edu/garnar/theory


----------



## ZinK (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: "Is sharing a VAG-COM bad for Ross Tech?" (jbrams)*

Enough with the BS about using your Vag-Com on others cars. It is like saying that any garage that loans you an impact gun is wrong and that you should go buy your own from Snap-on.
Grow up. Ross-Tech sells a pro kit to garages for $900. After looking at the site, Ross-Tech does not say anywhere that a garage can not use its Vag-Com tool without buying the $900 set. My local VW dealer uses a Vag-Com because it is more user freindly. So is it wrong if a dealer buys a diagnostic tool so that every customer does not need said tool???
This argument is absolute stupidity. Next time you borrow your freinds screwdriver, remember you are costing snapon money...
Insane guys, insane.
If you have a further problem with sharing Vag-Com's, take it to a new thread. This is a thread for locations.
Dave


----------



## jrl_1644 (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (vwtech1)*

East county San Diego every other week. 
and
Las Vegas during most of the week.


_Modified by jrl_1644 at 8:17 AM 7-20-2008_


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (jrl_1644)*

Knob Noster, Missouri


----------



## ryanvw (Feb 27, 2002)

Windsor Ontario Canada!!!!


----------



## JPA (Nov 22, 2000)

*North Texas*

The Colony / Plano Texas


----------



## dcpeppersfan (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: North Texas (JPA)*

central NJ


----------



## dvs0690 (May 18, 2004)

*Re: North Texas (dcpeppersfan)*

chino hills ...holla!!!!


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

Monterrey, NL, México


----------



## PcMoney01 (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: (daniel.ramirez)*

York, PA


----------



## VR62NV (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (PcMoney01)*

BUMP


----------



## arizman2 (Apr 24, 2004)

Mesa, Arizona


----------



## Quiksimple (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (arizman2)*

Martinsburg, WV
still learning how to use it though.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*removed cerain items for safety. contact me for more info.*
ill pull codes, email you the screenshots, and do a TBA if you want. no diagnosis, just codes.
we'll talk about what i ask for in exchange. 


_Modified by placenta at 3:57 PM 8-24-2005_


----------



## cmanns05 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (vwhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwhippie* »_I AM NEAR LA CALI.....I NEED A SERIOUS DIAGNOSTIC DONE ON MY CAR. I THINK IM IN BAD SHAPE. PLUS, YOU KNOW HOW WOMEN ARE. I DONT TRUST THOSE IDIOTS OUT THERE. CAN SOMEONE HELP ME OUT.

I am near you, im also in covina. Down grand ave near the 10 freeway, also with a need for some help but nice to know there are others near by. We should meet up sometime.


----------



## VR6onthemove (Sep 28, 2002)

Look to the left.


----------



## AudiobahnJetta (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (VR6onthemove)*

Clinton, CT. Willing to travel to you or meet. Only require good VW convo in exchange, or a case of


----------



## 04GLI19154 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

philly


----------



## 18T_Rocket_Box (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Waukesha County Wisconsin


----------



## slowandlow (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

St. Louis, MO


----------



## N41EF (May 21, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Aiken, SC Near Augusta, GA have an OLD Thinkpad with a generic connector that has the OBD2 and the 4 pin VW for the older VW's too. Chuck Foster 803-643-0808 office number.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

philly PA ft washington exit of the turnpike


----------



## jubei208 (May 2, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

Staten Island, New York
Work in North Begren, New Jersey


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

Barrie Ontario.
i can pull codes and give you print outs. im cheap, usually a Coffee from timmies is all i ask!


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (wishihada18t)*

Exeter, NH (Seacoast). But, I travel NH, ME & VT on a daily, weekly basis. Let me know where you are and I will tell you when I'm in the area that week.
New owner, but can give you the codes. I can't print out reports, but...
Dave


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

This would be an interesting use for FRAPPR.


----------



## Calimus (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (spockcat)*

Cartersville\Kennesaw\Atl
Ga


----------



## lanetmdw (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Williamsburg, Virginia


----------



## DALTEXR32 (Apr 22, 2005)

Rowlett (Dallas) Texas here


----------



## VAgli1354 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Chris 
Loudoun/Fairfax Virginia


----------



## VAgli1354 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Chris Booher
Loudoun/Fairfax Virginia


----------



## wardog30 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (VAgli1354)*

layton utah


----------



## Under_Dog (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (wardog30)*

Portland, OR (normally)
But for the next 7 months, in Sierra Vista AZ. (Ft. Huachuca)


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (saved_GLX)*

seal beach, ca, north orange county!


----------



## island_bullet (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Anacortes, WA


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

USB Hex Com
Seal Beach, CA


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (groggory)*

I'm already listed on that site.
Serial Hex-Com in NH.


----------



## 00Psst (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_This would be an interesting use for FRAPPR. 

I thought so too when I created the map a few weeks ago. 
http://www.frappr.com/vagcomlocator

So I know there are tons of folks listed on this thread as well as on the steve hall list but I thought the frappr map would help out the folks who are geographically challenged (like me). So if you have one and are willing to help out other dubbers or audi owners, please put yourself on the map and don't forget to include contact info via your shout out.
Thanks.


----------



## enderr (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Hi,
I'm in Chicago in the "Andersonville" neighborhood (Foster & Broadway). I have the USB HEX-CAN.
Thanks...


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (enderr)*

Greater Detroit area, HEX-CAN (2005.5 and up)
See Sig, and look to the left.


----------



## 1.8t variant (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

essex county nj


----------



## detenator (Jun 28, 2005)

Rockland county, ny
(southern NY, northern NJ border)


----------



## 00Psst (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (detenator)*

Noticed lots of folks on here and I'm hoping you all will also put yourself on the Frappr Map.

http:// *www.frappr.com/vagcomlocator*
I created this map because I found that lots of the folks in my area that were on the steve hall database either no longer had the tool or were somewhat unwilling to help out. 
*So please put yourself on the map, and be sure to include contact info so that folks can get in touch with you. Thanks much.[* 
_Modified by 00Psst at 3:44 PM 12-1-2005_

_Modified by 00Psst at 3:46 PM 12-1-2005_


_Modified by 00Psst at 2:52 PM 12-2-2005_


----------



## DIRTBIKEZ (Oct 25, 2005)

VAG-COM License with KEY-USB Interface.










_Modified by DIRTBIKEZ at 5:11 AM 12-8-2005_


----------



## 2003Jetta18T (Jan 20, 2003)

*VAG COM OWNER*

Baton Rouge , LA USB HEX CAN


----------



## 200Kplus86 (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: VAG COM OWNER (2003Jetta18T)*

Fowlerville, MI 48836
30 minutes east of Lansing
Have vehicle lift... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MspGTI (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Baltimore, Maryland (Dundalk/Essex Area)


----------



## spydervw (Sep 18, 2002)

Cedar Rapids, IA


----------



## mkiii2.0jetta (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (spydervw)*

Suwanee, Ga
Hit me with an im if you need some help!


----------



## IVgtidriva (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (mkiii2.0jetta)*

Greensboro, NC... willing to travel if supported with a little $$$.


----------



## caglare (Dec 12, 2005)

*VAGCOM*

Turkey, Istanbul.


----------



## vwjunkie68 (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - Nashville TN*

We have Four vag-com's in the shop, we don't charge for pulling codes and info ....(as long as it will communicate on the first try)
Nashville TN
Doug
[email protected]


----------



## Siv_Niz (Jul 14, 2005)

Littleton CO
usb hex can


----------



## .7065 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Davis, CA


----------



## SDNavyCPOVR6 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (kaeru666)*

I'm here in the mighty metropolis of Lemoore CA...it must be a metropolis...they have a K Mart now!


----------



## stretch05 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Under_Dog)*

im also in portland, looking for someone with the vag-com. do you know anybody in the area with one?


----------



## stretch05 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (opiesmith)*

im looking for someone with vag-com. couple questions. im in the portland area, please contact me if you could help, id be very grateful


----------



## stretch05 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (greyhare)*

im in portland and looking for someone that could help me that has a vag-com. i have a couple questions, please contact if you could help, id be very grateful


----------



## foxmp9 (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*

hi sebastian my name is dawood from south africa. did you read my mail i sent yesterday about my 2005 t5 caravelle i mailed faults also 
thank you
fox mp9


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (foxmp9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxmp9* »_hi sebastian my name is dawood from south africa. did you read my mail i sent yesterday about my 2005 t5 caravelle i mailed faults also

You send 3 mails now, 1 to the VAG-COM group, 2 to me personally and now this.
PLease remember today is sunday, NOT a working day.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (stretch05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stretch05* »_im also in portland, looking for someone with the vag-com. do you know anybody in the area with one?

http://www.steve-hall.com/cgi-bin/VAG-Locator.pl


----------



## 2000 VW Jetta VR6 (Jan 17, 2006)

I am looking for someone in Little Rock Arkansas that can clear my airbag code as well I blew a fuse touch a wire ands airbag light popped on please help me out.


----------



## Ferris Buehler (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: (2000 VW Jetta VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2000 VW Jetta VR6* »_I am looking for someone in Little Rock Arkansas that can clear my airbag code as well I blew a fuse touch a wire ands airbag light popped on please help me out.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, you cannot clear Airbag codes with a VagCom. You *probably need a new airbag controller.
Edit this is also NOT the thread to ask in








Oh and Win Man Can, HEX USB CAN, iirc or the expensive one










_Modified by Ferris Buehler at 10:10 PM 5-22-2006_


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Ferris Buehler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ferris Buehler* »_Someone correct me if I'm wrong, you cannot clear Airbag codes with a VagCom. You *probably need a new airbag controller.

VAG-COM clears airbag codes fine when the actual problems are fixed, but there are some exceptions (e.g. broken control modules and stored crash data).


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: (Theresias)*

anyone in the south jersey/camden county area?


----------



## JETEXVR6JETTA (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (dave keset)*

Tulsa, Ok. Der German Imports http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 918-834-2234










_Modified by JETEXVR6JETTA at 2:02 PM 5-25-2006_


----------



## BugginPaul (May 25, 2006)

Just outside Cambridge near Huntingdon... if anyone needs a hand, best bet is to drop me an email!!








Paul.


----------



## joesGTI (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Northern VA Herdon area http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StrokedPSI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Coventry RI


----------



## PeteA3 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (StrokedPSI)*

Modesto, CA
Central Valley

Livermore, CA Mon-Thurs @ lunch


----------



## Sisyphus (Apr 20, 2006)

*Santa Barbara, CA. (central coast)*

Hardware (KEY-COM) on order. 
I saved the dealer charge by using a "Generic OBDll" scan and re-set of the MIL (Check Engine). But I am not convinced that the code "too lean, bank 1" was correct. The MIL has not re-lit and the engine is running super nice!
The way I figure it, I already saved the cost of buying the VAG-COM by not having to go to the VW Dealer. The last time I had a MIL, the dealer charge was $150.00 to clean the throttle body, perform a "TBA" and clear the MIL. That was April 2003.
RG


_Modified by Sisyphus at 11:39 AM 6-10-2006_


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Santa Barbara, CA. (Sisyphus)*

In Bolingbrook IL
Vag-com Pro Kit
Will have 6-21-06 When I am back in town


----------



## garrettholl (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Santa Barbara, CA. (ajz9415)*

Ames, IA or Marshalltown, IA, depending on the day


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

San jose, Ca
HEX+CAN-USB cable.


----------



## xenodata (Apr 22, 2005)

St. Louis, MO here. I got the older version but it works for codes and realtime data.

- Mike
St. Louis, MO
2001 1.8t Jetta


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (digitalhippie)*

If there is anyone in the tri-state area that has the fully licensed versions of VAG-COM with HEX-COM+CAN *or* the KEY-COM, please IM me. I am anticipating a purchase and want to see which one is best for me.
Oh, and I have a few codes to check too.








Thx!


----------



## sleeperstatis (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (GS Audio)*

portland Oregon here, if anyone needs to pull codes around the metropolitian area LMK


----------



## camarkim (Mar 11, 2004)

San Gabriel CA
No problem scanning for CEL. BUt I seem to get lots of emails from people wanting me to do things to their cars. (i.e.- disable DRLs, Tweak the nav, etc.) I always reply that they are welcome to use it if they research how to do it themselves on the Ross-Tech site. I only know a few things to do on my Passat, much less on Jettas, Golfs, Touregs, etc. but scanning is easy and will not hurt anything. So I'm up for that anytime.


----------



## sterile stork (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (vwtech1)*

Vancouver, Wa here


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

Fayetteville, NC / Fredericksburg, VA at random times.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

Boston, Ma area
lookin for someone to hook up me with some stuff, willing to pay for services...
2006 Jetta 2.5L


----------



## mattcsullivan (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

Dublin, Ohio
HEX+CAN-USB
06 GTI
Will vagcom for


----------



## FireSplice (Oct 25, 2005)

Erie, PA
Have a non ross-tech cable but it works just fine for pullin codes. More than happy to help out any dubbers for free


----------



## hatzie (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

David Hatzenbuhler
Cincinnati NE (Loveland area) HEX+CAN+USB & Laptop
San Francisco and LA at odd times as well.


----------



## WebDog (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (hatzie)*

West Los Angeles


----------



## SLACKER 1.8T (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (WebDog)*

central NJ 
KEY-USB




_Modified by SLACKER 1.8T at 1:24 AM 7-4-2006_


----------



## kazguy (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

HEX+CAN-USB, South Jersey


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

Upper Marlboro, MD HEX+CAN-USB, learning all the MKV GTI stuff now, so should be set.


----------



## fast20thgti (Mar 2, 2005)

SoCal (909-951) area HEX+CAN-USB cable


----------



## BoldWorks (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Indianapolis Indiana - HEX-USB-CAN - CANiBUS
Do not have a laptop


_Modified by BoldWorks at 12:39 AM 7-5-2006_


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (BoldWorks)*

Looking for somebody in western MA so that I can turn off my DRL's


----------



## tjm0852 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Woj)*

Westhcester NY
Cortlandt Manor @ Night
Pleasantville @ Day
HEX CAN COM laptop set-up


----------



## hyuk81 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hyuk Park
Chalfont, PA


----------



## SpdRace.:R (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (hyuk81)*

York, Pa
HEX+CAN-USB


----------



## jordantbro (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Dog_Eater)*

Salt Lake City, Utah area.
HEX-USB+CAN Interface with VAG-COM License + Laptop


----------



## Racecar_driveR (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

manchester nh


----------



## GodOSoot (Nov 1, 2004)

Key USB
Allentown, PA
No need for a can model....yet.


----------



## jubei208 (May 2, 2004)

*Re: (GodOSoot)*

HEX-USB-CAN just updated to 607 release.
Live in NYC and work in North Bergen, NJ


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (jubei208)*

HEX-USB-CAN
Jacksonville Florida


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*KEY-USB*

Hopatcong
Northwest, NJ 
KEY-USB
Greg


----------



## CubanVdub06 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (jubei208)*

Whats up I actually have a 06 passat and i was looking for vagcom I wanted to see if i can disable the DRL and add the feature for the windows to open from the key.... Mainly i need to disable the DRL.... just let me know if this can be possible to arrange to meet 

Thanks


----------



## erupert (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

San Diego, CA HEX-USB+CAN + laptop + Bentley for VW Mk4 and VW Mk5. Also have adapter cable for Mk2 Motronic


----------



## Bikerdude69 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Lorton, Virginia - CA HEX-USB+CAN + laptop + for VW Mk5


----------



## B64MO (Jun 2, 2006)

North Fulton area of Atlanta
HEX-USB+CAN, laptop and Bentley info for B6 Passat
Feel free to contact- no charge


----------



## CubanVdub06 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (jubei208)*

I need Vag-Com help in the north bergen area.










_Modified by CubanVdub06 at 11:56 AM 8-9-2006_


----------



## No Dice (Nov 1, 2005)

I just upgraded to Hex+CAN+COM with 2x2, hp pavillion laptop and of course I have every VW manual..many Audi, and BMW, Mercedes, and more..I have BMW service/fault code reset also on all BMW. Scan codes is free if you come to me, diagostic, check up, and repairs, installing fixing things will cost you money (but save you time money frustration), cause I do it right the first time.
Oh and I live in NE PA & Southern NJ...(Atlantic County)



_Modified by No Dice at 4:29 PM 8-9-2006_


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

Richmond Hill, Ontario
Canada
EH !!!
pm me for a scan


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Turlock CA USA (In between Modesto & Merced) I have a notebook w/ VAG-COM 607 HEX+CAN USB and the mkIV bentley manual. Free scans, just e-mail me.


----------



## jrvwmechanic (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

i can but i'll charge you!! Audi & VW Tech


----------



## BoschSEMO (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jrvwmechanic)*

Mexicali mexico
Calexico Ca 
Email [email protected]
It will cost you a beer


----------



## meaculpa20v (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Santa Cruz, CA
email me if you need a scan and we can try and setup a time. Pretty busy with school, but always willing to help out another vwvortexer.
[email protected]
Eric


----------



## pimpingsxr (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (meaculpa20v)*

Bump


----------



## Penny (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: (huevon)*

SoCal, Monterey Park, Los Angeles


----------



## Noname_97 (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (Penny)*

Henderson, NV 
HEX+CAN-USB cable


----------



## hi_racing (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Dallas, Texas -- KEY-USB cable -- will work for Shiner Bock.
Peace!


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

san fernando valley, CA. i have the micro-can and also the older cable for previous gens.


----------



## millerkidd (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

newfield nj center of south jersey


----------



## walshster (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (apstguy)*

Hello Tyler, Dan Walsh in Modesto. Need vag help for all the annoying chimes that come with the Touareg. Any chance you could help with that? '05, v8
Thanks!!


----------



## RepresentDeutschland (Mar 8, 2006)

Massapequa Park, Long island


----------



## chromeBuddha (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Arlington, TX


----------



## 01vwtoy (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (chromeBuddha)*

Manhattan, KS. Just got it today, so I'm still green but will definitely help if I can.
[email protected]


----------



## heuer21 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (01vwtoy)*

Indianapolis, Indiana
The Home of Speed


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (heuer21)*

Beirut, Lebanon


----------



## 85Golf12v (Nov 27, 2005)

Yakima, Washington 
HEX-CAN so i can do them all...


----------



## meaculpa20v (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_Beirut, Lebanon

Are you kidding!?


----------



## Franco... (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (meaculpa20v)*

Southern Connecticut
drop me a PM or whatever.


----------



## n1tr0 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hex-Can as well, Seattle, WA
Porsche (& now VW) tech


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (meaculpa20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meaculpa20v* »_
Are you kidding!? 

Nop, not a joke http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tetzuoe (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (VR6rocks)*

Radnor PA
e-bay cable and older Version of Ross
drop me a pm im between the burbs and philly.


----------



## eestison (Nov 14, 2005)

Hex-usb can 
Mackay, Queensland. Australia. 


...







not that my assistance would be much use to anyone outside of my part of the state, let alone Australia. 


_Modified by eestison at 8:39 AM 9-1-2006_


----------



## Inigo Montoya (May 12, 2003)

*Re:*

Rookie in St. Louis (Richmond Heights)
KEY-USB
drop me an email at [email protected]


----------



## NJ1.8T (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re:*

Lakewood NJ


----------



## Quiksimple (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Re: (NJ1.8T)*

Martinsburg, WV
still learnin though.
send IM if ya need me.
I'll charge, but not much.


----------



## NE_Passat'n (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Quiksimple)*

Wauneta, NE. 3.5 hrs from Denver, 3 from Cheyenne, 5 from Lincoln, NE... doubt anyone will be lookin for vagcom in the boonies, but I'm here. Also getting a bentley manual as well...


----------



## goosmn (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Newbie VAG-COM owner here in North Eastern NJ. Bergen County. I have the HEX-USB+CAN Interface.


----------



## onebdgti (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

yeah I have one and live in St. Albans WV and wouldn't mind helping out local Dubs out there.


----------



## king18TQuattro (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (onebdgti)*

Southeastern Wisconsin


----------



## AMS1 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Lowville, New York
90 miles N of Syracuse or 50 Miles N of Utica or 30 miles S of Watertown


----------



## vroomraider (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

anyone in new mexico? i have an 01.5 b5 A4


----------



## vee-r-six (Jan 15, 2005)

looking for someone near tampa,fl. i have 00 jetta vr6.need to reprogram my key so i can drive my car!!!


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (str33tracer_18)*

Tracy, California here... Half time in Santa Rosa too... cable is always in the car.
Cheers


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (Wilsonium)*

Woodbury, MN
ANd a vw tech, and do side jobs


----------



## vroomraider (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

bump!!!
still looking for a vagcom owner in new mexico.....let me know something


----------



## dondjeTDI (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

KEY USB in Spokane, Washington.
Also have Bentley CD 1999-2005 and most specialty tools for mk4 maintenance.


----------



## chriscar (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (dondjeTDI)*

Just got mine today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
HEX-USB+CAN
Ronkonkoma NY 11779
Chris


----------



## vroomraider (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

TTT
Lookin for a VAGCOM in New Mexico


----------



## hamilton318 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (vroomraider)*

Just got mine in
Hex Can
Right now I am in Tuscaloosa, AL at college but I live in Scottsboro, AL.


_Modified by hamilton318 at 11:13 PM 9-16-2006_


----------



## Digital Treesloth (Aug 24, 2006)

Micro-CAN + laptop in Vancouver (New West), BC.


----------



## PassatGLS (Jun 15, 2002)

*New VagCom Owner*

Palm Bay, FL
Just offering to do my part for the better of the brand.


----------



## PassatGLS (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Palm Bay, FL
Just doing my part for the better of the brand! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
KeyUSB + Laptop


_Modified by PassatGLS at 5:24 PM 9-20-2006_


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

looking for a vag-com + CAN in the state college PA area...


----------



## cvogeley (Sep 18, 2006)

Looking for a VAG-COM + CAN for my 2000 GTI in the Alpharetta/Cumming Georgia area. 
Anyone know how to reach member kdiver58?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## quattro guy (Sep 15, 2006)

dayton, ohio if you need one look me up.


----------



## kraim (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (quattro guy)*

vag-com 
bently for 99.5 tdi
chesapeake virginia


----------



## vr6piloto (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (kraim)*

anyone with vagcom in Brantford Ontario are?


----------



## Ferris Buehler (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: (vr6piloto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6piloto* »_anyone with vagcom in Brantford Ontario are?

How about you post something in the regional forum and this is not a request thread, it's simply a location thread.


----------



## JPLengineer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Upland, CA 91786
I have experience with 12V VR6's . . .turbos as well, but I am not an expert my any means . . just learne on my own and with this forum.
If you need a scan, I am be IM'ed here, or through AOL Instant Messenger, which is the fastest way:
AOL Instant Messenger: BeatMakerPete


----------



## Mobetterz (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

westchester, New york Out here (hartsdale Area)


----------



## Cptmorgemaker (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Mobetterz)*

Dang these things are handy.
Valparaiso, Indiana 
No charge like some others

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## staytuned (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

harrisburg pa


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Corsicana TX







. No one lives out here...


----------



## Jagster936 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (proshot)*

College Station, tx and/or houston, tx (depending on whether me or my dad has it at the time, but I have a feeling ill have it more







...(EE major at A&M..obsessed)


----------



## jettatdi-NY (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Georg)*

Bayside NY


----------



## dremhmrk2 (Sep 19, 2003)

Fort Lauderdale Florida
Available for only a few beers


----------



## mtbr297 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

In Fort Worth, TX have vag-com hex-can. I do some repairs and recoding. ASE certified 20 plus years experience.


----------



## reddvdub (Jul 2, 2006)

Have Micro-CAN in Escondido, San Diego (North County) CA... any MKV's welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigbot45 (Nov 28, 2000)

Ridgefield, CT here


----------



## staytuned (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Dog_Eater)*

harrisburg pa


----------



## zaquaz (Jan 31, 2006)

HEX-CAN
Tampa Area, FL
PM me


----------



## red64chevelle (Jan 20, 2006)

Dan Smith
Westerly, Rhode Island
Here to help


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

Berk A
San Antonio/Boerne TX
Hex-Can USB
Send me an im if you need help


----------



## Dana D (May 3, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Seattle, Washington Hex-Can VAGCOM - I'm expensive, though. Usually meet at a Starbucks to facilitate my mocha fee.










_Modified by Dana D at 5:31 PM 12/14/2006_


----------



## names are irrelevant (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Southeast PA here
Harleysville to be exact


----------



## cabbychris (Jan 26, 2005)

Hex+CAN USB in Vienna, VA 22180


----------



## TRBO-GTI (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: (cabbychris)*

HEX+CAN-USB in Montreal, Quebec.
[email protected] for a scan.


----------



## GTI97 (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (TRBO-GTI)*

hamilton, OH just north of cincy


_Modified by GTI97 at 9:05 AM 12-20-2006_


----------



## kleinergti1 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: (GTI97)*

hex-can usb 
dubuque,iowa


----------



## vaskoto1 (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (kleinergti1)*

HEX-COM+CAN just got it.
Sofia Bulgaria-if anyone comes around, will be very happy to help out!


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (vaskoto1)*

fort lauderdale FL. 
just picked it up this week. still learning how to use every feature


----------



## rneedham1979 (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (WolfzGangVR6)*

virginia beach, VA


----------



## likwidxxx (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

I am also in Ft Lauderdale, FL
Have a few different VAG programs. Still learning myself.


----------



## D.Passat00 (Feb 29, 2004)

Los Angeles (Reseda), CA
Hex-USB+CAN


----------



## vpcmotorsport (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (kleinergti1)*

Any one in NORCAL near Walnut Creek?? mk3 gti vr, I could use a scan...........


----------



## bob71 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Columbus, Oh 43235 
Scan for 6 of budlight (bottles) or nothin its up to you.

key-com




_Modified by bob71 at 8:39 AM 1-18-2007_


----------



## CBHVR6 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

South Central PA.
Key USB


----------



## Ryan Sickles (Mar 10, 2005)

Free scans... Deerfield Beach, FL.... 33442 
Hex-USB


----------



## VENTOGT69 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Woj)*

vag-com eastern mass ,new bedford


----------



## Eurasian (Jul 13, 2004)

Pro Kit
Springfield during the day, Fredericksburg at night and weekends


----------



## digitol1 (Mar 16, 2004)

key USB Vag-Com. Central Coast, California.


----------



## Island_Dubber (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: (digitol1)*

Hex Can USB, US Virgin Islands ( St. Thomas to be exact)







.


----------



## qloco1 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (Island_Dubber)*

Anyone out by Aurora, IL 60506


----------



## UKnewWho (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

VAG-Com HEX-USB-CAN in Williamsburg, Virginia.


----------



## GTi4lifee (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (UKnewWho)*

RAF Lakenheath for 4 more months, then PHOENIX, AZ! 
Shoot me a Pm and I will give you a hand


----------



## vws2bad (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (GTi4lifee)*

cape coral , florida here
shoot me a message


----------



## Jay711 (Feb 12, 2007)

*hey Huevon a little help bro!*

Hey Huevon,
I'm an owner of a 04' Volkswagen Touareg and was wonder if you could help me with your VAG-COM. In regards to turning off my day time running lights. I'm based out of Denver, Colorado as well. Hopefully we can work something out. Thanks. Jay.


----------



## Jay711 (Feb 12, 2007)

*day time running lights*

Need VAG-COM help turning off my day time running lights. 04' Touareg. Denver, Colorado. Jay.


----------



## mr7868 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (THE CHAMP IS HERE)*

where in the bronx are you? im in co-op


----------



## A1WolfsburgGLI (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: (Island_Dubber)*

Hex Can USB
Appleton WI
(Bring a 6 pack of Leinies.)


----------



## dmx_wyrw (Feb 12, 2007)

*Edinburg, Virginia*

Edinburg Virginia Vag-com 311.2n old serial interface


----------



## hockpunk426 (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: Edinburg, Virginia (dmx_wyrw)*

Brad Saverino Carol Stream, IL 60188


----------



## smarty39 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hex Can USB
Calgary, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Jettaflyer13 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Vag Com in Houston TX 77064 zip*

Recent purchase of this cool toy. I also have the Bentley manual for MKIV Jetta.
Like title says, I am in Houston, work in zip code 77064. Lemme know if you need some help.


----------



## turbeau3 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Vag Com in Houston TX 77064 zip (Jettaflyer13)*

biloxi, ms!


----------



## tpeprah (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (greyhare)*

Accra, Ghana, West Africa


----------



## azeR32 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Long Beach, CA (USA)


----------



## FatKid756 (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (azeR32)*

Locust Grove, VA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sle39lvr (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (FatKid756)*

Stuart, FL


----------



## SimonH (May 28, 2000)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (sle39lvr)*

BEMIDJI - MINNESOTA (northern).
IM me or email address on profile.


----------



## zzivkovic (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (kleinergti1)*

hey do you have hex can i need it for my passat 06 3.6L can you help desable my DRL's thanks


----------



## passturbo1 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jettatdi-NY)*

i need some help from my fellow vdub owners....i am located in nyc and have recently purchased a hid kit...i that if you have drl the hids will stay on i am looking for someone with a vagcom who can shut the lights off and activate the xeon feature on the car....i am in NYC and will pay for the service my....thanxs


----------



## macho212 (Feb 16, 2004)

vag com Ponce, Puerto Rico
info [email protected]


----------



## VentoGTVr6 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (likwidxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *likwidxxx* »_I am also in Ft Lauderdale, FL
Have a few different VAG programs. Still learning myself. 

Representin' FLL too!


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (VentoGTVr6)*

deryy new hampshire here


----------



## VWracerG60 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (klausgli)*

struble's pro auto works-Derry PA


----------



## sirchillybean (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (apstguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apstguy* »_Turlock CA USA (In between Modesto & Merced) I have a notebook w/ VAG-COM 607 HEX+CAN USB and the mkIV bentley manual. Free scans, just e-mail me.

i would if you post e-mail address.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (sirchillybean)*

i can help anyone who needs vag-com .. im in queens ny


----------



## henryj1978 (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Does anyone in the Miami Florida area have a vag-com that could help me out to disable the DRL on my 06 Passat along with some other things like the windows going up and down with the remote. I will pay for your time. Thank you 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

Louisville, KY


----------



## sheder55 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (vdubgolf)*

The VAG COM says:
17705 Pressure Drop BTwr Turbo + Throttle Valve (check D.V P1297-001upper limit Excceded 
17544 Fuel Trim : Bank 1 (add) : System too lean P1136-001 upper limit excceded 
this are my two codes does anybody knows what do I need to change 
thank you


----------



## sheder55 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

The VAG COM says:
17705 Pressure Drop BTwr Turbo + Throttle Valve (check D.V P1297-001upper limit Excceded 
17544 Fuel Trim : Bank 1 (add) : System too lean P1136-001 upper limit excceded 
this are my two codes what do I need to change 
thank you


----------



## bwhite57 (Feb 9, 2007)

My VAG Com is up and running. HEX-USB+CAN. Be glad to help anyone out on the MS Gulf Coast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by bwhite57 at 6:46 PM 4-9-2007_


----------



## cbpguitarist (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (YllwTRB)*

Daytona Beach, Fl in the hizzy


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

anyone in north jersey that can help me shut off my tpms light. i have after market wheels, and if possible disable drl's.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Location Lancaster, Pa*

Have a HEX-USB+CAN. 
Central Pa. Lancaster/York/Lebanon Pa
Greg


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Location Lancaster, Pa (gdevitry)*

I just love the people that come into this thread looking for help. Here is some help for you all:
THIS THREAD IS *ONLY* FOR LISTING LOCATIONS OF PEOPLE WITH VAG-COM CABLES.
make your own thread to find out what your problems is, or try searching. Maybe it has been covered before. Or, Try out the Ross-tech Wiki, most every code is covered there with a list of possible suggestions. Give it a shot.
On that note, I am in Riverside, Ca with a Hex-USB + CAN with version beta 702.5.


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Location Lancaster, Pa (fixmy59bug)*

bite-me


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Location Lancaster, Pa (NEW2B)*

Awwww, did poor little NEW2B get his feelings hurt? Maybe if you bothered to read the original post and comprehend what it was saying, we wouldn't be having this little scuffle. Now would we?


----------



## DTMVDUB (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Jersey Shore and Central Jersey Area.


----------



## gbvwxtc (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (DTMVDUB)*

Toby in Pittsburgh Pa. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ethanh8791 (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (gbvwxtc)*

Takoma Park, Maryland http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-JettaIII (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (ethanh8791)*

I live in Coatesville and work in Chadds Ford, Pennsylvania. So anywhere inbetween there I can pull codes / run diagnostic on your car. I'll also do some sidework for a price, so let me know!
- Chris


----------



## scotty'98 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Dog_Eater)*

Charlotte NC


----------



## rennfaire (Mar 12, 2004)

Rochester NY


----------



## VWracerG60 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (rennfaire)*

Latrobe PA


----------



## zonehawk (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (VWracerG60)*

Pinellas County FL


----------



## Slaven GTI (Oct 5, 2004)

Syracuse, NY 13208


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Is there anyone around Pittsburgh, PA (or, more specifically, near Robinson) that can help me out with this ( http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2491737 ). My email address is on my profile. I tried a few people on the VAG-locator, but no results.
I have the steps to do it, I just need someone with the tool.
Thanks.


----------



## Mrnewgui (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (ninety9gl)*

Minneapolis Minnesota


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (VentoGTVr6)*

MJM Autohaus in San Antonio, Texas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubbed Out (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Dayton, Ohio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pyro451 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Dubbed Out)*

Houston, TX full pro kit. HEX + USB


----------



## volkswagengtivr (Oct 5, 2006)

currently Bardwell, Ky


----------



## SJKDET (May 9, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Det, MI (48128)


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

Been listed on that site for a while, but now I'm getting:

_Quote »_You don't have permission to access /cgi-bin/VAG-Locator.pl on this server.


----------



## frag85 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Aguilar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aguilar* »_Been listed on that site for a while, but now I'm getting:

i got that too, went away when i refreshed.
also been on that list for a couple years now.


----------



## GTI CR (Apr 12, 2007)

San Jose, Costa Rica Central America


----------



## Tod'zY2KBug (Jul 8, 2001)

Slidell, LA USA - *Micro~Can* only...












_Modified by Tod'zY2KBug at 5:23 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## notquiteanewbie (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: (Tod'zY2KBug)*

Somerville, MA - Micro Can Only


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Steve is shutting his Vag Tool Locator service ( http://www.steve-hall.com/cgi-bin/VAG-Locator.pl ) down on 6/30/07 so I have decided to host it here:
http://www.vagcomlocator.com
The freebie database my host provides does not allow password protection at the the entry level so if you have any changes or updates please email me and I will try to turn requests around same day (as fast as my paying job allows







)


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

USB-HEX+CAN. Los Angeles, CA


----------



## bjettin (May 4, 2001)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Yonkers NY


----------



## MissouriVWtech (Oct 7, 2005)

Fully licensed Hex-Can version. Certified VW technician, Springfield, MO


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (MissouriVWtech)*

Missouri City, Texas
Vag Com with Key-USB (not for MkV chassis)


----------



## Zechbruder (Sep 20, 2006)

Dallas, TX 75231
USB Micro-CAN


----------



## Oracle12345 (May 29, 2007)

Columbia,CT 06237
USB
Have the bentely manual as well, do free testing as welll.


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

Santa Barbara, CA 
Key-Com
Bentley NB-NBC


----------



## mkvtaco (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Eastern Pa (LehighValley)


----------



## SpDsTeR (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

Tujunga,CA


----------



## aaron-eff (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Fall River, MA


----------



## willywonkaistheman2 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (aaron-eff)*

Looking for a VAG-COM scan in Northern Virginia.
For a 00' Jetta VR6 throwing a Emissions Workshop light.
Running rough during acceleration.
Anyone local to Fairfax, please email me, got cash.


----------



## Max Rebo (Apr 11, 1999)

Pottstown, PA
HEX-CAN-USB


----------



## rayveedub (Apr 20, 2004)

BALTIMORE MD
HEX+CAN
It does all VAG cars


----------



## xjdaddy (Nov 19, 2006)

Asheville, NC MicroCan
Bentley Manuals for MKV


----------



## Ronisonce (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (xjdaddy)*

KEY-USB Fully Registered...
Woburn MA 01801


----------



## MiK3 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Ronisonce)*

I have a Fully registered HEX-USB+CAN version in Masury, OH. But will be moving to the St. Pete/Clearwater area within a month...


----------



## mrurbina (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (MiK3)*

hexcom with 2x2 adapter charlotte nc


----------



## bryn (Jan 6, 2005)

Micro-CAN for MK5s only
Fort Walton Beach, FL


----------



## RiceEatR (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Fair lawn nj --- ill be at motel 6 for waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif with the vag just in case


----------



## RiceEatR (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (RiceEatR)*

i got hex+can (ross-tech)


----------



## Zechbruder (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (Zechbruder)*

USB Micro-CAN (Mk5 only) and Bentley Rabbit/GTI MK5 CD-ROM.
Dallas, Texas 75231


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## karmapassat (Nov 1, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Santos, thanks for bumping it for me after I called. It's still inconceivable to me that you can't directly provide a list of shops that own VAG-COM in an area. :-(
I have posted in the regional forum looking for help in finding a registered VAG-COM owner to do a full scan-- no replies.
I have posted the VAG-COM codes I have gotten from my mechanic here, but the thread has been locked (I double-checked the rules, my thread is not in violation -- I tout no other software, I ask for nothing improper, I only provide VAG-COM codes -- but, go figure).
Any real help (other than over-zealous modification of my posts) would be appreciated.


----------



## dschein (Nov 27, 2006)

*VagServices.dschein.com*

Reading, PA
Providing 4/7 digit skc, Vagcom scan, windows control via key fob (MkIV & MkV), mileage calibration and more.
You will find me listed in the VagCom Locator or visit my site for more details.


----------



## red64chevelle (Jan 20, 2006)

Coventry, RI


----------



## bino_b6 (May 28, 2007)

Rancho Cucamonga, CA 91739
Micro-Can only


----------



## golf914 (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: (bino_b6)*

Port Washington NY


----------



## jschweg (Nov 29, 2003)

Valley Cottage (Rockland County), NY


----------



## dekoone505 (Aug 21, 2005)

Any one in NM? Albuquerque area to me more specific?


----------



## VRPARTY (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (RiceEatR)*

RiceEatR... Your a few miles from me. i have a mk5 fahrenheit gti


_Modified by 1132fahr at 11:34 PM 9-11-2007_


----------



## jket1961 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

I'm In Oakville, Ontario Canada and would be more than willing to assist anyone in the area.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (RiceEatR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RiceEatR* »_i got hex+can (ross-tech)


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

Toronto, ON, Canada - KEY-USB.


----------



## meaculpa1 (Jul 10, 2007)

dc, nw or sterling va


----------



## dsanchez33 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Fairport NY, Rosstech KEY-USB, Bentley 1999-2005 repair manual DVD (VA45)


----------



## choncho1984 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (dsanchez33)*

i can pull codes with vas 5052 for a small fee. in so-cal contact me if you want factory trained tech.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (choncho1984)*

Memphis, TN 
Rosstech Key-USB


----------



## astat (Sep 2, 2007)

Markham, Ontario, Canada- MicroCAN


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (astat)*

union.new jersey hex-can-usb


----------



## D_Sims (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

B-more county and city MD lie in dundalk 
ASE master tech, VW & Audi specialist, Advance engine performance specialist
I do all kinds of side work and got plenty of used parts and dealer parts I can get you 30% off what you would pay..
PM me if your interested


----------



## ABNGTI (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Wiesbaden Germany.
HEX+CAN BUS
15 min. from the Frankfurt Int'l airport
45 min. from K-Town; Hiedleburg


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (ABNGTI)*

KEY-COM Pittsburgh PA
Name: Jon Stuver
Cell: 412-818-9993
hit me up if anyone needs to use it


----------



## Glenn in Den (Aug 15, 2005)

Longmont area new Vag Com owner. However, mine is NOT the HEX one needed for the very latest models. So I can't help you with CANBUS issues. 
Glenn.


----------



## XMAS 69 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (Glenn in Den)*

HEllo all, Steve has discontinued his site and I have taken over the data. Please feel free to go to either Steves old site and get redirected or go directly to http://vag-tool.kicks-ass.net/ and create your account. I'm always looking for upgrades I can add, so have a look, let me know what you think and send me your feed back. I also have a links page and a downloads page if you would like something listed.
Cheers


----------



## imi3usy (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

I have a hex-can vag com in fair lawn nj. This is north new jersey, bergen county. 
Email me - [email protected]


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (imi3usy)*

HEX+CAN
San Jose, Ca


----------



## leperkuan (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (hi_racing)*

does this protocol work for a 2000 jetta glx vr6, will pay with shiner bock!

_Quote, originally posted by *hi_racing* »_Dallas, Texas -- KEY-USB cable -- will work for Shiner Bock.
Peace!


----------



## TheMadDutchman (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Santa Barbara, CA


----------



## DimiK (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (TheMadDutchman)*

Athens - Greece
HEX+CAN BUS USB


----------



## ben-dubbin (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (rromasko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rromasko* »_
Autozone will pull and give yout he code for free.



thats true with check engine lights, but it dosnt give you specific info, i work autozone, i would know. plus, the autohell scanner cant read speciaity codes like airbags.


----------



## 01gtiaww (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (ben-dubbin)*

Orange County, New York. KEY-USB http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Barneyrabbit (Sep 26, 2007)

Are there any VAGCOM owners in the Clarksville, TN area? I have a 07' Rabbit


----------



## Jettaflyer13 (Feb 20, 2007)

*NW Houston Vag COM and eBahn service*

Jetta 1.8T years 1999-2005
Release 607
eBahn reader Ver. 3.0.1
Can clear your DTC's, reset warning lights, i.e. Airbags. Basic trouble shooting. Can service brakes and such. Anything to help avoid a costly trip to dealer such as Momentum VW of Jersey Village.


----------



## AKScirocco16v (Apr 1, 2005)

Fairbanks, Alaska checking in...hahaha I doubt anyone will ever take me up on a scan.


----------



## gthmcty111 (Sep 16, 2007)

Anybody near Fontana that can help me VC my 07 Passat for the DRL, windows with remote and other mods? Greatly appreciated


----------



## LiqvidSilver (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

I'm in Calgary, Alberta. Would be glad to help.


----------



## matos (Aug 29, 2007)

KEY-USB
Quebec city, Qc
Canada


----------



## sp0000nman (Nov 12, 2005)

Are there any VAGCOM owners in the Minnesota area? I have a 07' GTI that I would like to program.


_Modified by sp0000nman at 8:03 AM 11-7-2007_


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (sp0000nman)*

Lanexa VA 23089, HEX+CAN... OBD1 all are welcome SMS Performance Pm's are welcome. Lanexa is inbetween Ricmond and Williamsburg


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (92vrcorrado)*

Minneapolis, Minnesota
Vag-Com Hex+Can


----------



## XMAS 69 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (XMAS 69)*

Again, I'm currently supporting a listing where people can sign up and post there cables and details on what they can offer. The list is small but growing and it would be great if everyone in this forum would sign up. The site hides your email address to prevent spiders and offers a download location.
check out http://vag-tool.kicks-ass.net/locator.aspx and create your account. If it gets the support the old site got ... this can really benifit a lot of users.
cheers


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (XMAS 69)*

Just created account...
Here is my information for this thread as well...
Ryan Bradley
Micro-Can USB 
Columbia, SC
(843) 847-9094 (cell)


----------



## schwamy13 (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

Vag-Com Hex+Can

Tampa, FL


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*VAG-COM in Greensboro*

Hex-COM+CAN, VAG-COM 7.x
glad to do free coding if you meet me locally, gas $$ needed to travel to nearby towns (gas is SO expensive now)
just an enthusiast, so subject to when I'm not busy (or arrange to meet me at the local ACVW club, and see Beetles, Ghias, & Things, Oh MY!)
William
ps. I probably WON'T follow this thread closely, PM me if needed!


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

FREEHOLD, NJ
all MK5s, B6 Passats and Audi TT & A3
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/Micro-CAN.html
That has the list of compatable cars i can diagnose or tweak.
Also in Edison, NJ i have a friend that does all other cars.
Contact me, will travel or meet.


_Modified by sk8racer182 at 1:04 AM 11-15-2007_


----------



## soccergk (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (gthmcty111)*

Reflex Tuning
Merrimack NH 03054


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (sk8racer182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sk8racer182* »_FREEHOLD, NJ
all MK5s, B6 Passats and Audi TT & A3

Just moved from there a year ago. Cold up there yet???


----------



## bob2j22 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

I reside in the South Western area of CT and would be happy to pull codes for a fellew Dubber. Audi dudes aswell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just hit me with a PM
by the way ive got the can-bus scanner


_Modified by bob2j22 at 1:24 AM 11-16-2007_


----------



## VR6itch (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Dog_Eater)*

Is there anyone in san Diego that can scan my 02 jetta?
Someone help me out please!


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Southeast Greensboro, NC


----------



## J-Phi (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Waco, TX here. Laptop and all that fun stuff...


----------



## testradav (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Nashua, NH


----------



## DetailJohnny (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

I am located in Central New York in the Syracuse area. Always willing to give a hand.


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

Quote, originally posted by sk8racer182 » 
FREEHOLD, NJ
all MK5s, B6 Passats and Audi TT & A3 

_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
Just moved from there a year ago. Cold up there yet???

Yeah its in the 40's, i like it though... (the car runs better in the cold







)


----------



## Whyvas (May 9, 2003)

*Greenwood, NS, Halifax, NS and Fredericton, NB*

In Greenwood, NS, usually go to Fredericton on the weekends.
Email me at ticolon**A*T**hotmail.com


----------



## R32silverman (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Greenwood, NS, Halifax, NS and Fredericton, NB (Whyvas)*

ok, i own a new R32, live in los angeles, and im looking for someone to help me with my headlights, seatbelt chime, and a few other issues. anyone out there that can help me for $$. ill drive an hour. thanks. chrissilverman"at"gmail.com my tv show is down because of the writers strike, so i can do it anytime.


----------



## gthmcty111 (Sep 16, 2007)

Okay I have contacted 7 guys on the forum that says they are located in or around the Fontana area! And I have yet to get a response from any of them. Is ther ANY body around my area that can help me out with a few mods for an 07 Passat?? I have visited the Vag-Com locater as well and I have tried to contact them as well but no such luck is ther any one that can offer up ther Vag-Com services???


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

Have HEX+CAN usb and the 2+2 adapter. Need both for my cars and will gladly scan those in need. 
midtown Baltimore
[email protected]










_Modified by roortoob at 11:23 PM 12-13-2007_


----------



## Kalleykal (Jul 8, 2007)

anyone willing to scan my car.. in bergen county nj. let me know


----------



## VWYankee (Jan 13, 2000)

Raleigh, NC.


----------



## tweetyII (Oct 30, 2007)

Mobile, Al, USA pleased to help Micro CAN VAG com and laptop


----------



## k_harley (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (tweetyII)*

KMH Motors
North Chelmsford, MA
I can scan your car for free if you have me do the work,.... or maybe give me a good imported


----------



## gthmcty111 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (k_harley)*

Again any one in the inland empire, san Bernardino, or Baldwin park, or hell somewhat close that can vag com my car! That Vag-Com locater seems to be out of date I cannot get any responses! I am willing to come to you (providing your not 2 hours away!


----------



## 2.8A4quattrofun (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Edmonton Alberta Canada for me


----------



## fluid13700 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (2.8A4quattrofun)*

*Location:* Foxboro, MA.
*Interface:* Micro-CAN USB.
Check http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/Micro-CAN.html under compatibility to see if my interface will work with your car.
Send me a PM if you need a scan or whatnot.


----------



## rcwherrera (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Location: *Orange County, CA.*
Interface: *Micro-CAN USB.*
Check http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/Micro-CAN.html under compatibility to see if my interface will work with your car.


----------



## deneen (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (rcwherrera)*

Fort Collins, CO


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Orange County, California
KEY-USB
(Not compatible with later models—approx. post 2005—that use a CAN connection.)


----------



## xlarate (Sep 26, 2005)

Grove city, Ohio 
Key-Com
Scans, logs, print-outs.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (xlarate)*

Long Island, New York. Catch me on aim or PM me. Can do any obdII vehicle up to 08

Aim: nitroscope8


_Modified by rustlerdude at 8:55 PM 12-25-2007_


----------



## SAMSHI5829 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Greenwood, NS, Halifax, NS and Fredericton, NB (R32silverman)*

Did you get someone to do it! Live out here in Riverside area lemmie know!!


----------



## SAMSHI5829 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (gthmcty111)*

Am in Moreno Valley lemmie know!! If you have not got someone to do it!!


----------



## Darth2 (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

I live in Brookline, MA (Boston) and Woods Hole, MA (Falmouth) for anyone who needs VAG-Com scans.
Key USB Interface.
617-256-7828
[email protected]


----------



## mobsan (Dec 22, 2005)

San Diego, CA
Serial port


----------



## rpilote (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (vwtech1)*

I live in Hardwick, NJ Rich


----------



## bd jay (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

H-town


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Tracy, CA


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Idaho Falls, Idaho
Will travel to you if you ask nicely (within southeast Idaho)


----------



## puterxprt (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Seattle, Washington


----------



## smoknbarrels (Oct 24, 2007)

Edmonton, Alberta


----------



## bobthesheep (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone in the area of Groton, CT willing to clear a code for a fellow V-Dubber?


----------



## demhaizar (May 21, 2005)

BAKERSFIELD, CA
HEX-USB+CAN Interface
Can scan just about all VW+AUDI+BENTLEY(?) cars
sorry! no 2 x 2 Port adapter for the older cars.
email: [email protected]


----------



## crtel (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (demhaizar)*

San Jose, Costa Rica


----------



## antsc1969 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (1.8TWolfsberg)*

Yes i would like to know how much you would charge to turn off my HID driving lights. I have a 06 Jetta Gli 2.0 Turbo
I don't want to burn out my HID lights
Let me know. I live in Lexington,SC


----------



## antsc1969 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (the_journalist)*

Yes i would like to know how much you would charge to turn off my HID driving lights. I have a 06 Jetta Gli 2.0 Turbo
I don't want to burn out my HID lights
Let me know. I live in Lexington,SC


----------



## antsc1969 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

Yes i am seeing how much it would be to have you turn off my HID driving lights since i don't want to burn these out. I have a 06 Jetta Gli 2.0
Thanks


----------



## abeMKvGLi (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (antsc1969)*

palmdale, socal


----------



## lardstax (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

hex-usb southern oregon


----------



## The Councilman (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (lardstax)*

Ed Oswald
Reading, PA
Micro-CAN USB
(works for MKV only)


----------



## VDUBVR684 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jetta_mod)*

northern jersey


----------



## 91rss (May 29, 2004)

near truro nova scotia (Stewiacke)


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (GTI97)*

SUPER PRO KIT, Riveside, Ca... free scans


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (german performance)*

central jersey


----------



## amek0n3 (Sep 3, 2005)

brunswick, maine. willing to help out


----------



## eonic (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: (german performance)*

Hi German Performance where in riverside are you from. I have the CEL on in my 2002 jetta 1.8T and wondering whats going on (wrong lol). but i would really appreciate your help. im in chino hills.


----------



## FalconFixer (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (eonic)*

Jason
North Ogden, UT


----------



## 2004starwarstdi (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Lakeland, Fl $10 fee for VagCom read out of codes or tweaks.














[email protected]


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

GONE


----------



## tkellogg (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Lincoln, NE. I have Twin-com and an older version of VAG-Com as well as loads of other software. Will work for















I'm working on software to read SKC's right now. hopefully I'll be able to read the codes and add new transponders soon. I'll edit when it happens.
Fell free to shoot me an IM or even better, email me at troy(.)kellogg(@)gmail(.)com just remove the ()'s 
I can travel short distances on the weekends, just cover my gas.
I also do pc work, home networks, upgrades, system cleaning and new builds.


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Gautier, MS


----------



## 604shizzle (Feb 2, 2008)

Anybody in BC, lower mainland area let me know if you have vagcom







Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kafercup (Sep 17, 2000)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

San Francisco Bay Area (San Ramon)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## luisramon (Dec 4, 2007)

anyone in Columbus Ohio?
please e mail me...Really need help.
luisramon_vale[email protected]


----------



## zaxonortesus (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (luisramon)*

Annapolis MD, KEY-USB. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif IM if you need a scan.


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (zaxonortesus)*

Tempe, Az
$5 read outs, help pay for the few hundred bucks of the registration








----------------------


_Modified by j. Kush at 2:16 AM 2-5-2008_


----------



## mpitfield (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Toronto, Ontario


----------



## bigbot45 (Nov 28, 2000)

Ridgefield, CT


----------



## vedubbin03 (Feb 22, 2006)

looking for a VAG-COM owner in southern ny LI area. I went to the locator site and the dude near me doesnt like to answer his phone after he gives me a time and day. looking to disable DRL's, seatbelt chime and program the remotes for the window roll up deal. anyone help?


----------



## Vernonm5 (Feb 18, 2008)

Im in Rochester NY, an hour east of Buffalo, let me know if you need a scan.


----------



## vedubbin03 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (Vernonm5)*

**** thats a haul. Ill keep u in mind . thanks bro


----------



## NOSPEED411 (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: (stekki18T)*

Harrisburg/York area. Small fee may apply..lol















Super pro kit....I can do it all


----------



## eurotuned18t (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (digitalhippie)*

im in norfolk va im me if you need a scan


_Modified by eurotuned18t at 5:11 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## mad (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (eurotuned18t)*

Houston Texas NW 77070


----------



## siegrisd (Apr 15, 2003)

*Colorado Springs, Colorado*

I almost NEVER check my PMs, so, e-mail at [email protected]
Cheers!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK3KC (Oct 14, 2007)

KC area. Kansas Missouri


_Modified by MK3KC at 10:41 AM 3-9-2008_


----------



## pelomixa (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

I live in Aventura and have the following:
HEX-USB+CAN
7 pc. Tamper 5 Lobe Bit SET (1/4' drive)
Strut Spreader Bit
MAF Bit Kit (5 lobe and 6 lobe)
Specialty Double 21 & 22 mm Strut Nut Socket
my email is [email protected]

Pelomixa


----------



## ryousideways (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

merritt island, FL


----------



## pelomixa (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Aventura Florida
Vag-Com USB


----------



## joerazzzz (Feb 17, 2007)

Gig Harbor, WA
USB


----------



## DonCorleone (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (VR62NV)*

What is your email?? I need to disable the DRLs so I can install the HIDs!! Or better is there anyone in San Diego area with Vagcom??


----------



## benzboyracer (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (DonCorleone)*

Palm Beach Gardens, FL! (Can't scan the '06+ cars though)


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

Guadalajara, Mexico
Tequila's Land
HEX+CAN-USB cable


----------



## imajeanius (Apr 9, 2004)

anyone near york PA? i need a scan/clear for my mk4


----------



## TheLastPassatB5 (Sep 14, 2003)

Anyone near Coral Springs, Fl. (33065)?


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (ryousideways)*

Regina Sask


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (wolf rocco)*

Shreveport, LA


----------



## vwfanforlife (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (BakBer)*

Boksburg, South Africa.
Hex USB+Can, so I can scan pretty much anything 1995+
Don't have the 2+2 adapter for older cars, or the microbus adapter (Local supplier doesn't sell it, except for with the pro kit)
Contact me through the forum if you need help


_Modified by vwfanforlife at 9:56 PM 3-19-2008_


----------



## UPTuning (Mar 5, 2008)

Eugene, Oregon
USB HEX+CAN.
Scan and diag.


----------



## vortexjunkie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (UPTuning)*

anyone near williamsport pa... need it bad... having a bad boost problem and i think its a bad coil but not sure


----------



## volksvagon (Sep 2, 2006)

Queensbury NY. about an hour from albany. 10 minutes from Lake George


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

Conshohocken, outside of Philadelphia PA. 
HEX-USB+CAN Interface, VAG-COM 704 or VCDS 803 Beta installed.
PM me please. 


_Modified by silverA4quattro at 1:24 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## vr fix (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Houston TX


----------



## DoubleFlusher (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (vr fix)*

Hillsborough, NJ here


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

worcester, ma
key-usb


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (DumpdVR)*

Sewell, NJ


----------



## Chupa999 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Anybody close to Johnstown, Pa


----------



## huskylord (Nov 20, 2005)

I could use a quick scan from anybody in the West Toronto/Etobicoke area. Please PM if you have some time 
Thanks


----------



## zornelar (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Hello folks. I just got mine two weeks ago and still experimenting with it. I'm in the Northwest British Columbia, CA, Prince Rupert to be exact. Fishing is great here in the summer time.
Cheers


----------



## boobie817 (Sep 3, 2004)

im trying to get the window open/close feature done. i also bought a euro switch to kill my drl's so i can put in my hid's. it doesnt work and i was told i would need to do some coding. if theres anyone out there who can help i got a 6 pack and $20 with your name on it. i have a b6 passat 3.6 4motion. I live in queens NY. Im willing to travel a little if the price is right. lol


----------



## poyg06 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Im living in Augusta, GA just pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## cyrax122 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Dog_Eater)*

Masontown,







pa


----------



## cyrax122 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Masontown,pa
HEX-USB --Interface, VAG-COM 704 or VCDS 803 Beta installed
[email protected]


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (cyrax122)*

Anthony
Charleston, SC
HEX+CAN-USB cable


----------



## Sony487 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (BIG_ANT)*

Scranton/Wilkes Barre, PA area!!
Hex+Can,USB so I can scan pretty much anything 1995+ and that includes the new mk5 and such also. PM me!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## miggy2007 (Sep 10, 2007)

I am in the Houston Texas area I have the USBhex, not can.
has anyone had success with reading cards, Ford, chev, Eclipse?
[email protected]


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Downingtown, PA (Southeast PA)
Hex+Can
nate
@
nateengel
.
com


_Modified by nater at 7:23 PM 4-4-2008_


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (nater)*

Southern Maryland
HEX+CAN USB


----------



## volkswagentuned (Feb 7, 2006)

pipersville,pa
pennsburg,pa
HEX+CAN USB


----------



## antnysgti (Sep 19, 2006)

FT. stewart ga


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (ThatGuy)*

Ne one in central NJ???


----------



## EOD5 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (08 passat turbo)*

Newark, DE 
3rd party USB running 409.1


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Oct 1, 2004)

anyone in or near sacramento ca, please pm me. my wifes car got the dreaded check engine light n i need it fixed. like 2 years ago a guy in roseville was generous enough to clear a code for me, but i lost his number when my old phone was stolen.


----------



## beatman (Oct 31, 2004)

mcdonough, ga


----------



## bastovw (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: (beatman)*

Buenos Aires, Argentina


----------



## andrewcorrado (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (asiliat+)*

hey!
how are u
i have a 94 vr6 and some cash lol


----------



## Evenodds20 (May 2, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (andrewcorrado)*

biloxi ms. keesler AFB


----------



## 72VWghia (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Cabot Arkansas about 20 min. from Littlerock


----------



## freakyGTI (Oct 10, 2007)

marietta Ga here.
email me at [email protected]


----------



## jdohoho (Aug 20, 2006)

Micro-CAN
Maplewood, MN
[email protected]


----------



## Greeney (Apr 27, 2008)

Anyone in or near Westchester NY that can help me do a few things to my S5????


----------



## kyo_clone (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (Greeney)*

i need a vagcom user in immokalee florida......immokaleee is between naples and fort myers........anyone live around here please help me out........







msg me if ull want ......email if ull want at [email protected]


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (kyo_clone)*

Auburn Hills Michigan
HEX-USB


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbrams* »_I noticed on the TDIclub forums that there is a list of VAGCOM owners and the regions in which they live so that vortexers can help each other out by avoiding code scanning fees. I'd like to start the same thing here. 
If you own a VAGCOM and would be willing to pull codes for other Vortexers, please post your location here so we can all avoid paying $120/hour at the dealership to have the codes pulled <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://vwvortex.rely.net/zeroforum_graphics/mad.gif" BORDER="0"> 
Thanks!
Abe

NOTE: As mentioned below, there is another, more together list already available, but having both resources is very helpful so please continue to list your location here or at:
http://www.steve-hall.com/cgi-bin/VAG-Locator.pl
PS - I'm especially interested in any Bay Area of California VAG-COM owners . . .









_Modified by jbrams at 12:03 AM 8-7-2004_

Hey Guys... I am getting VAG-COM. Only problem is I don't know which program to get?







Anyone chime in on this would be greatly appreciated. I am located in Northern NJ, near NY state border. Thanks


----------



## LowSky (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (rippie74)*

this all you need if you have an MKV
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM
or this one if you want it to have backwards compatiblity
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM
this differnece is $100


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (LowSky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LowSky* »_this all you need if you have an MKV
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM
or this one if you want it to have backwards compatiblity
http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM
this differnece is $100

Cool, Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tyrantanic (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Brad B
Lansdale PA (Philadelphia Area)
Sometimes Binghamton NY, Rochester NY (Check for availability!)
HEX-USB


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Tan
HEX+CAN (USB)
new location: Vernon, NJ
IM me if you need help


----------



## Law_ (Feb 9, 2007)

Braga-Coimbra Portugal
Vag com (311) and compatible cable


----------



## white-shadow231 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

i need my car scanned in Orlando... anyone out there willing to help me out?? E-mail me at [email protected] or send me an IM...


----------



## MobileVAG4euro (May 3, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Pocono Mountain Region- Have VAG will travel- U pay for GAS, ONLY! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
email: [email protected]










_Modified by MobileVAG4euro at 11:31 AM 5-3-2008_


----------



## elpaisacq (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (MobileVAG4euro)*

Tamarac, FL (Fort Lauderdale) 
Micro-CAN (MKV only)
IM if you need help


----------



## vwboy308 (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (elpaisacq)*

PITTSBURGH PA


----------



## LowSky (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (vwboy308)*

Micro-Can
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/Micro-CAN.html
Wappingers Falls NY (Dutchess County)
1.5 hours North from NYC


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (LowSky)*

Hex+CAN
Denver, CO


----------



## 99.5Rabbit (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (bcze1)*

hexcan VAGcom
Morris Plains , NJ


----------



## kyo_clone (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (99.5Rabbit)*

anyone have it in florida, around naples ,or fort myers cape coral.....does vagcom pull up the same codes as a obd tool?


----------



## Bman005 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (kyo_clone)*

Lancaster, PA. KEY-COM


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Located in the Central PA area. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Harrisburg, Carlisle, Mechanicsburg, Enola, Marysville, Camp Hill, Dillsburg ECT ECT ECT
HEX-USB 
Lemmiwinks, UniSettings and VAGCOM


_Modified by VR at 8:00 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (VR)*

need some NJ help...central NJ


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (08 passat turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 passat turbo* »_need some NJ help...central NJ 

Cruise this thread backwards a few posts, or pages... you will find what you need.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (kyo_clone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kyo_clone* »_anyone have it in florida, around naples ,or fort myers cape coral.....does vagcom pull up the same codes as a obd tool?

It can, but even better, it'll pull VAG-specific codes.


----------



## jbrownz (Dec 28, 2006)

Nashville, TN here
Micro-Can


----------



## Think-ur-fast (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrownz)*

Hampton Roads, VA


----------



## a4audi4fun (Mar 30, 2008)

HEX-USB+CAN
Vancouver, BC
Canada
6 pack of root beer or cover gas to meet you


----------



## dschein (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (ThatGuy)*

Reading, PA
Harrisburg, PA
Providing 4/7 digit skc, Vagcom services, windows control via key fob for MkIV, mileage calibration and more.
You will find me listed in the VAG-COM Locator or visit my site for more details on the services offered.


----------



## 1st driver found (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Queens, NY


----------



## Projektwo.0 (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (1st driver found)*

Utica NY.. HEX-CAN


----------



## poyg06 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

I live in the *Augusta, GA* area! Let me know if anyone needs a hand and will work something out. Just Email me at [email protected]!


----------



## reflex18tip (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

WOW! 19 pages! My PNW regional has a list of volunteers. I just got my USB-HEX+CAN. I'll be adding my name there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Hi, My name is Dan and I have Vag-Com for pre can bus cars. I live in sumter SC 29150 and would be glad to help gas or diesel Vw or Audi owners. Have experience with mostly the TDI engine.
Thanks for creating this, Dan


----------



## luisramon (Dec 4, 2007)

someone in ohio that cen help me?
I live an hour north form Columbus but work in Columbus....Thank you


----------



## dococ (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Located in the southern tier of New York - Binghamton area.
If you need a scan or TBA, PM me. 
Note: I don't always check vortex everyday so be patient.
dococ


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

I live in Mississauga, Ontario, Canada which is roughly 30mins away from Toronto. 
Ive got a vagcom, lemmiwinks, and apr's v-tune so I can pretty much wreck your motor


----------



## gallo_VW_97 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*

anyone in near northern jersey ? IM ME............... thanks


----------



## MobileVAG4euro (May 3, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (GS Audio)*








I have a licensed professional version - HEX CAN up in Jim Thorpe PA which is only about thirty minutes or so, from NYC You are welcome to check it out, if you're in the area. 
215 310 1686 or e mail [email protected] subject vag tool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kickstand (May 1, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (MobileVAG4euro)*

my name is john and i have usb hex vag com as well as vad mobile (hpa motorsports/shadetree software)
live in eastern philadelphia/montgomery county line. theres a lot of people at the montgomeryville borders meetup that can also help in this regard


----------



## MKV~Adam (Oct 23, 2007)

Adam
Cleveland/Youngstown Ohio
....that general area...
Hex-CAN for my 06 MKV GTI - APR Stg 1


----------



## rabioso (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (MKV~Adam)*

Oahu, HI


----------



## jeffleeismyhero (Apr 21, 2007)

Baton Rouge, LA
Micro-CAN (MKV only)


----------



## azvwgli (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Sierra Vista, AZ


----------



## havok75 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Grafenwohr, Germany here!


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (havok75)*

Bowie, Md


----------



## Mlarivie (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Matt, Shrewsbury, MA - Generic 409.1
PM me if you need help


----------



## nison_li (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Nison Li
Ottawa and Capital Region
I've got the MicroCAN Interface


----------



## ekua516 (Feb 29, 2008)

im in weschester ny area and i was wondering anyone who has vag system can help me out..


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: (ekua516)*

Johannesburg, South Africa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slvmart (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*








Steve Martinek - Three Oaks, Mi. 49218


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

HEX-CAN in the Pittsburgh Airport/Robinson area... Fair warning, I avoid the city and the parkway like the plague.


----------



## GTIDEWD (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Plymouth, NH 03264 (area)


----------



## gmp5 (Jun 9, 2008)

Is there anyone near Rochester, Michigan 48428, Thanks, Gene


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Bergen County, N.J.* 
_VAG-COM w/ HEX-CAN-USB _*& (2x2). *
*(Compatible with ALL VW's/Audi's from 1990 to 2008) *
PM me if you need "stuff" done to your VW or Audi (for a few $)









_Modified by rippie74 at 10:39 PM 7-19-2008_


_Modified by rippie74 at 8:14 AM 8-8-2008_


----------



## BigHeed87 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Elkton, MD / Newark, DE until August 15th
Severna Park, MD
University of Maryland during the semester, College Park, MD (right outside DC)
PM me and i'll be glad to scan.


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

danbury, CT obd2 up to 2005


----------



## djbubbam28 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Just got vagcom at waterfest 14 n love it...im in kearny nj.. hit me up if u need a scan will cost but im not grimy...


----------



## 4ringking (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Located in Monmouth and Ocean area of New Jersey
available for Scans, Module recoding and other VW/Audi services


----------



## byersremorse (Sep 24, 2008)

Lancaster, PA


----------



## jdl2001 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (GTIDEWD)*

Dearborn, MI 
Happy to help anyone.


----------



## kerlow66 (Mar 2, 2007)

Los Angeles/Glendale/eagleRock Shoot me a pm.


----------



## louisvanwilker (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (kerlow66)*

Western mass. Monson mass to be more specific.....i charge about 150 for a scan....200 if you want the CEL turned off


----------



## jayman080 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

cranston, ri when in school and forest hills, ny when not


----------



## qhchamp (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Wilington, DE - Trolley Square
Vag-Com


----------



## vw_freak7 (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Altus, OK


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (vw_freak7)*

Rigby, Idaho


----------



## aceplayer22 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Kentucy/Nashville area*

Bowling Green, KY 42103. I'm not too far from Louisville or Nashville. If you need any help email me at [email protected]


_Modified by aceplayer22 at 7:04 PM 10-5-2008_


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

North NJ


----------



## CR125Honda (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Just purchased the HEX-USB...
Taylor Mill, KY - Just across the river from Cincinnati, OH.
Ken

Northern KY / Southern OH


----------



## topgun9014 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

I live in Amman Jordan. If you need any help email me


----------



## VWBruin (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (VR62NV)*

Hi Rich,
Are you still willing to scan vw's ? I have a 98 gti vr6 and the check engine+ the abs light came on. I scanned it before and changed the speed sensor but still the light didn't come off.
Thanks


----------



## wolfsburgpilot (Mar 27, 2005)

Cheyenne, WY Hex-Can


----------



## javyn (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm from Aguadilla P.R


----------



## racechaser (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: racechaser*

I am in Sedalia,MO. 65301


----------



## GTIDEWD (Apr 29, 2005)

*VAG MICRO MKV platform ONLY*

PLYMOUTH, NH 03264


----------



## grnbeetle_8urv8 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Forney, TX


----------



## TDI'd (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (grnbeetle_8urv8)*

St. Mary Montana


----------



## alexpd (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Tuscaloosa, Alabama


----------



## bazzle (Sep 17, 2008)

Ringwood, Vic, Oz
BAzzle


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Have you thought of doing a Frappr Map of people with VAG-COM tools. It might make it easier to find someone in your area....


----------



## william8251 (Sep 5, 2008)

Goodyear, AZ


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (william8251)*

Deal, NJ
Berlin, NJ


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

Coral Gables, FL 
Micro CAN


----------



## motorcarman (Nov 9, 2008)

Decatur,Texas 76234


----------



## antoni0 (Oct 30, 2008)

Sao Paulo, Brazil
Micro CAN


----------



## mexr32 (May 7, 2008)

can some one help me with that vag-com thing im in CT... like 40 min from hartford


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

vag com 23314. carrollton, va


----------



## trainwrecks (Nov 13, 2006)

looking for vagcom in the norfolk/va. beach area....just put on some new wheels and tires and need to turn off the stupid tpms light and turn off my DRLs......cheers


----------



## BarnDweller (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (trainwrecks)*

These online vagcom lists leave much to be desired. There is no search and you can only sort by a single column.
What would you all have to say if I put together a real vagcom locator website with the ability to show vagcom owners by state as well as have multiple sort/search options? How about custom profiles and the option to save favorites, etc....
If the response is positive enough, I'll consider putting in some extra hours behind the keyboard to make it happen. Private message me if you have any ideas. I'll create a new thread w/ poll if you guys want me too. Just say the word...


----------



## JohnsonGTI (Nov 12, 2006)

Townsend Delaware, 19734


----------



## uDraft (Nov 12, 2008)

Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Tcatt (Jun 12, 2006)

Midwest area: Nekoosa, wi


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (BIG_TNZ)*

HARRISBURG, PA


----------



## lswift84 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (Shamrock)*

Boston, MA (micro-can only)


----------



## verict (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (lswift84)*

yonkers NY hex+can and custom 2+2 adapter recoding and diag are no problem also in mahopac ny


----------



## abeltrano (Nov 18, 2008)

Kitchener, ON, Canada. OBDII Connector only.


----------



## Jaydees (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (abeltrano)*

Stony Brook NY hex+can


----------



## 16vgli20 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (Jaydees)*

fresno,ca hex-can, hex-usb can read any other cars as well.


----------



## ddub913 (Mar 27, 2008)

Leavenworth, KS


----------



## danielraymond (Oct 18, 2008)

*Micro-can*

Lachenaie, Quebec, Canada


----------



## nickg (Nov 11, 2001)

franklin nj. (north jersey)
i have a hex can vag-com
I can reset miles on clusters, do keys. pull skc's etc


----------



## me and my bunny (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (kazguy)*

hey can u disable DRLs?


----------



## me and my bunny (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: (nickg)*

I nead to disable my DRLS . Can u help?


----------



## spitfire201 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

My zip is 19061, I have the newest vag come cable good for all OBD-II cars and also the OBD-I attachment. I live in the Delaware county area, right outside of delaware and right outside of philly. So if anyone needs any help, PM me and see if I'm free, and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## mexglx (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Memphis, TN. I require a 6-pack of Sam Adams seasonal beer in exchange for reading the codes. I have a mini-can for '05.5 vehicles and the old OBD-tool using vag-com for A3s.


----------



## 06uggtislc (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Salt Lake City, Utah
Micro-Can
Release 805


----------



## Hawaii5-0 (Apr 10, 2007)

big island, hi 97640
westside


----------



## Hawaii5-0 (Apr 10, 2007)

does anybody mediate this thread? you should delete all the worthless replies, like this one, to make it easier to find people. just a suggestion; still great thread!


----------



## For-the-luv-of-VW (May 1, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (YllwTRB)*

BOCA RATON , FLORI-DUH


----------



## Steve in Chicago (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Chicago Illinois
Genuine Ross-Tech HEX+CAN cable with latest version of VAG-COM on a laptop.
I also built an intake pressure tester rig.


----------



## green JettaIII (Feb 8, 2007)

Rochester, NY 


_Modified by green JettaIII at 6:57 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

laredo,TX


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

Southeastern PA, 19428. 
HEX USB+CAN interface. I have both 704 and 805 installed on my laptop.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*

Eagle County, Colorado
Hex USB+CAN


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (DieGTi)*

Charleston,WV
HEX+CAN-USB
704&805 laptop


----------



## so8k3 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

any one have a vag com in the lebanon, OR area. i really need to pull the codes in for my tranny stuck in (limp mode)


----------



## 03norcaldub (Oct 18, 2008)

san diego, ca 
KII 805


----------



## clevebb (Feb 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

cleveland hts, OH


----------



## mmosberg (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

In the very south of Norway, few minutes from Kristiansand...


----------



## clevebb (Feb 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I started a google map , anyone can edit, i did pages 1 & 2, 19 more to go!!!!!!!I anyone want to help out im me so nothing gets done twice
If you are posting new, add it to the map, if you dont have a google account im me and i'll add it


----------



## jcee2k5 (Feb 10, 2009)

CEL just "appeared" yesterday while coming home. Have a 97 Cabrio in the Clifton/Paterson area. If anyone out there is willing to help a brother out & scan the whip so I can figure out what's going on. 
I'm also the type of person that I rather have my own stuff instead of asking for help, I have a question. I'm looking into buying a Vag-Com, but not sure which one to get. There's HEX+CAN, COM, USB. KEY-COM, KII, MICRO-CAN, etc. Can you guys point me out to the correct one to get?
Once I have this, I'll add my name to the list because I'm willing to help out my locals. Thanks.


----------



## ItalianGLI (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (jcee2k5)*

York, PA 
Hex-USB+CAN


----------



## BollaRice (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: houston north*

spring texas
hex-can-usb
vcds 8


----------



## stylngle2003 (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm in partnership with Fox-N-It and located in Richmond, VA. We have VCDS8 and hex-can-usb on a laptop. 
We also have access to a Dynojet 248c 2wd dyno that can has an eddy-current brake to tune at steady speeds.
Contact either of us if you want to discuss any of our services... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by stylngle2003 at 5:16 PM 3-27-2009_


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (clevebb)*

Or you could just use FRAPPR!...
http://www.frappr.com/vagcomlocator

_Quote, originally posted by *clevebb* »_I started a google map , anyone can edit, i did pages 1 & 2, 19 more to go!!!!!!!I anyone want to help out im me so nothing gets done twice
If you are posting new, add it to the map, if you dont have a google account im me and i'll add it


----------



## clevebb (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Tim Birney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tim Birney* »_Or you could just use FRAPPR!...
http://www.frappr.com/vagcomlocator


Plain old google maps is a lot easier to use, no annoying ads, nothing moving and dizzifying, but I guess since there is already a frappr, a plain map will never compete.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (clevebb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clevebb* »_
Plain old google maps is a lot easier to use, no annoying ads, nothing moving and dizzifying, but I guess since there is already a frappr, a plain map will never compete.

Either, or...
Just so the information is out there...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## utahbronze (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Heber City, Utah


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Micro-Can
Dayton, OH
VCDS 8.05


----------



## mikos (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Seibersdorf, Austria


----------



## Morridin19 (Nov 24, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Calgary, Alberta


----------



## artspeed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Morridin19)*

Chattanooga, TN


----------



## Marcusvr6 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (beatman)*

virus vivvvvvvirus


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Hex+Can, 805.3 and beta 812.4
still kinda new but I'm pretty good at the basic long coding on MKVs. I'm on the westside of El Paso, TX. Might be the only Vag-Com outside of the dealership in town.


----------



## atockcir (Mar 31, 2009)

Boise, Id
Micro-Can


----------



## LuckyCharms (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Lakewood, California http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pagvrt (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (LuckyCharms)*

HB MOTORWERKS cheasapeake va. ask for Paul.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (pagvrt)*

honolulu hawaii


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Vegeta Gti)*

Ocean City / Salisbury MD - Mike
Micro-CAN only. will help for


----------



## FirsSrgt (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (crawl)*

NYC, NY


----------



## DRJ51 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (B64MO)*

Wanted to see if you could help me out with my DRLs on a 2006 Jetta TDI.
I live in North Fulton area aswell.
Let me know if it's cool and I'll throw in a case of beer for your troubles








Thanks!
Doug


----------



## eightvalvegolf (May 2, 2003)

*Re: (DRJ51)*

Queens NY


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (DRJ51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DRJ51* »_Wanted to see if you could help me out with my DRLs on a 2006 Jetta TDI.
I live in North Fulton area aswell.
Let me know if it's cool and I'll throw in a case of beer for your troubles








Thanks!
Doug

H3LL, for a case of Bier, I'll drive to your location (joke).


----------



## onel0wcubn (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Tim Birney)*

Anyone in the Fairfax VA area willing to help out? Got a CEL and want to check up on some other things.














on me.


----------



## ryanjn (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

33436 - Boynton Beach, Florida.


----------



## dancing blunts (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (ryanjn)*

Im in Blairsville, Pa at Wyotech.
when i graduate school i will be back in the Dallas, Tx metro 
pm me is your best bet.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

i have a hex-can bus. I am located on Long Island. Email me at: [email protected]


----------



## kevinadamsvw (Oct 15, 2007)

Kevin Adams
Lexington, KY


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (kevinadamsvw)*

Escondido, CA and Denver, CO


----------



## 97CabrioOwner (Apr 12, 2009)

Just got mine last week for my now two VWs. 
Central Illinois (Bloomington/Normal)


----------



## Biczippo (Oct 19, 2007)

Micro-Can
Worcester(Central), Ma


----------



## AS3 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Biczippo)*

Hex+Can in Beverly, MA


----------



## naijababy (Nov 14, 2006)

Miami, FL


----------



## dasautony (Dec 12, 2008)

CEL is on. Anyone willing to help with scan in and around Cranford, NJ


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

San Bernardino Ca
anyone close to here? got serious problems and no ross-tech...


----------



## hid3 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

Vilnius, Lithuania.
Hex-CAN.


----------



## 08blackwolfsburg (May 9, 2009)

anybody near latobe, pa with a vagcom cable? thanks


----------



## elpress (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: (08blackwolfsburg)*

Anyone near Chicago, that could help with HID on a B6?
Art


----------



## Steve in Chicago (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (elpress)*

I'm in Chicago and have the Ross tech HEX+CAN cable and vag-com on a laptop. Do you need vag-com help or general headlight repair?


----------



## elpress (Sep 21, 2008)

I would need to disable DRL's and enable Xenons on a friend of mine B6 Passat.
Art


----------



## Steve in Chicago (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (elpress)*

I haven't done that, but it shouldn't be too difficult to figure out. I imagine you've researched it or have an idea on what to do. I'm available in the evenings.


----------



## elpress (Sep 21, 2008)

Steve,
I've send you a PM.
Art


----------



## Steve in Chicago (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (elpress)*

I sent you a PM with my number before you sent one to me. so, I'm not sure if you got it. I did get your PM. (do i need a minimum number of posts to be able to PM?)
Yes, I'm available today. I'm near Grand & Ashland. You could come out this way, or I can drive out your way, or we could meet somewhere between us. Whatever works. 
If my PM is not getting to you, send me whatever contact info would work.


----------



## Steve in Chicago (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (Steve in Chicago)*

Monday,25,May,2009,20:06:35:32362
VCDS Version: Release 805.3
Data version: 20090213
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 65
6D 72
VIN: WVWTK93C37E004932 Mileage: 85860km/53350miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 1010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door,Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
6D-Trunk Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 115 F HW: 3C0 907 115 F
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: --H14--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 040C010A19070160
Shop #: WSC 02125 444 58341
2 Faults Found:
000256 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Supply Voltage 
P0100 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 84861 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 84.0∞C
Temperature: 52.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.192 V
001090 - EVAP Emission Control Sys: Small Leak 
P0442 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 84947 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.05.21
Time: 17:01:25
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1718 /min
Load: 23.1 %
Speed: 48.0 km/h
Temperature: 72.0∞C
Temperature: 40.0∞C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 CJ HW: 09G 927 750 CJ
Component: AQ 250 6F 0936 
Revision: 00H38000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 02125 444 53504
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 S HW: 3C0 614 095 S
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0004 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0100003803
Coding: 0046523
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 230
Mileage: 84861 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.05.20
Time: 09:27:54
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 EC
Component: Climatic PQ35 090 0505 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000002329304
Coding: 068C8F0340041A00470A00000F00000000285D435C0000
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
Part No: 3C1 955 119 
Component: Wischer VW461 012 0503 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 05311 
5 Faults Found:
01516 - Terminal 30; Left 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 234
Mileage: 84967 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.05.21
Time: 19:21:00
Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 12.70 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
01495 - Bulb for High-Beams; Left (M30) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 234
Mileage: 84967 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.05.21
Time: 19:21:00
Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.05 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
00978 - Lamp for Low Beam; Left (M29) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 234
Mileage: 84967 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.05.21
Time: 19:21:00
Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 12.70 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
00979 - Lamp for Low Beam; Right (M31) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 234
Mileage: 84967 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.05.21
Time: 19:21:00
Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 12.65 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
01064 - Terminal 58d; Interior Dimming 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 234
Mileage: 84967 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.05.21
Time: 19:21:00
Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 11.95 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 D HW: 8E0 035 593 D
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H03 0060 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7E5016075
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 K HW: 3C0 909 605 K
Component: 0L AIRBAG VW8R 029 2521 
Revision: 10029000 Serial number: 003A3P1X4T2O 
Coding: 0012364
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
Part No: 3C0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0002
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 E HW: 3C0 953 549 E
Component: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 3C9953507P 
Coding: 0002112
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 006 0080
1 Fault Found:
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 970 R HW: 3C0 920 970 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 4240 
Revision: X0033000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007205
Shop #: WSC 02181 444 01005
1 Fault Found:
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 234
Mileage: 84967 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.05.21
Time: 19:20:51
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 0700C061301120
Coding: 3FFD0E4CC32002
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 234
Mileage: 84967 km
 Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.05.21
Time: 19:20:52
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: IMMO 041 0364 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
Part No: 3C0 905 861 D
Component: ELV 024 0370
3C0905861D ELV 024 0370 
2 Faults Found:
02828 - Enabling Steering Column Lock from Diagnostic Interface 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 234
Mileage: 84967 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.05.21
Time: 19:20:52
02829 - Enabling Steering Column Lock from Steering Wheel Electronics 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 234
Mileage: 84967 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.05.21
Time: 19:21:01
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 1K0-919-887-MFD2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 919 887 G
Component: Navigation 0047 
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
4 Faults Found:
01129 - S Terminal (H15) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00576 - Terminal 15 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01550 - Signal for Reverse Gear 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01064 - Terminal 58d; Interior Dimming 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2365 
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 041 0213 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13900E88D1032E521804141FF00A0F0E081800
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
1 Fault Found:
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 234
Mileage: 84967 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.05.21
Time: 19:20:53
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2365 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B
Component: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000013
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
2 Faults Found:
00576 - Terminal 15 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 234
Mileage: 84960 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.05.21
Time: 19:20:51
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.04 V
Count: 41
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 234
Mileage: 84960 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.05.21
Time: 19:20:50
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.15 V
Count: 244
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-095.lbl
Part No: 1K0 035 095 F
Component: Radio 0047 
Coding: 0040406
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
4 Faults Found:
01129 - S Terminal (H15) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00576 - Terminal 15 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01550 - Signal for Reverse Gear 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01064 - Terminal 58d; Interior Dimming 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door,Rear Left Labels: None
Part No: 3C9 959 703 A
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2505 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: RDK 0391 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
1 Fault Found:
00667 - Ambient Temperature Signal 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 222
Mileage: 84542 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.05.16
Time: 18:32:26
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6D: Trunk Elect. Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C9 827 383 B HW: 3C9 827 383 C
Component: J605 HECKDECKEL X403 
Revision: 00H19001 
Shop #: WSC 23250 384 715754
Part No: 3C9 827 384 B
Component: J756 HECKDECKEL X403
1 Fault Found:
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 234
Mileage: 84967 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2009.05.21
Time: 19:20:52
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: None
Part No: 3C9 959 704 A
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2505 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hektorin (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Roswell, NM
Mini-CAN 
MKV and up.


----------



## gotissues68 (Apr 4, 2003)

Portland OR/Vancouver WA


----------



## VeeRrrSick (Feb 21, 2007)

Martins Creek, Pa (for now), which is between Easton and Bangor...
Micro-CAN.. compatible with cars in this link: http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/Micro-CAN.html 
I likes me pizza and beer.


_Modified by VeeRrrSick at 10:18 AM 5-28-2009_


----------



## Heifitz (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Hurricane, WV here


----------



## LLUCKEE253 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Dog_Eater)*

Bellingham/Whatcom cnty/North Sound, Rollin Code Pullin
Will come to you anytime any day any where in Western Washington







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 360.988.2352


----------



## rommel999 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (LLUCKEE253)*

Markham, Ontario, Canada
Micro-Can Cable for the Mk 5 and Passat B6 community


----------



## npalao (Apr 13, 2009)

Mexico City, Mexico (south end)


----------



## Lassc (Jul 11, 2007)

Warner Robins, GA


----------



## brk4euros514 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Vancouver,Wa/Portland,Or
Also have 2x2 adapter for older cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (brk4euros514)*

Reno Nevada HEX-USB+CAN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hektorin (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Deming and Roswell, NM. Have Micro-CAN.


----------



## 19jetta98 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (19jetta98)*

anyone can help in linden/cranford nj and surrounding area?need some codes and airbag light checked. please anyone, thanks in advance.


----------



## ebooost (Apr 26, 2009)

Perth, Australia
[email protected]


----------



## vdub90vw (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Cedar Rapids, Iowa 52402 - no longer have.


----------



## apetrills18 (Oct 31, 2005)

vag com needed in 732 monmouth county nj will pay !!need to change ecu!!!2001!!please help!!


----------



## B4SlamnWgn (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (apetrills18)*

* Hex Cable - Jersey City, NJ 07306*


----------



## Philly_NickM (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (B4SlamnWgn)*

Micro-Can / USB cable. West Chester, PA 19380


----------



## Passat 604 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: (Philly_NickM)*

Anyone from NE Philly who has a VAG COM. I need help getting rid of the airbag warning light. I was trying to locate the keysense wire on the steering column yesterday but with no luck. After putting everything back together the airbag warning light is showing up on the cluster and wouldn't go away after a start up.


----------



## Passat 604 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: (Passat 604)*

Willing to pay for a reasonable fee + I'll make sure to bring a six pack







Let me know......


----------



## kyanite69 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: (Passat 604)*

*"Anyone from NE Philly who has a VAG COM. "* (OR MARLTON, NJ...)
x2....
Looking to alter my DRL configuration...


_Modified by kyanite69 at 9:40 AM 6-29-2009_


----------



## GrimR75 (Jun 30, 2009)

Looking for a little VAG COM lighting help on an 06 Jetta. I am new to this whole thing so I'm not sure exactly what needs to be done. I picked up the Euro switch and wanted to adjust the lighting (disable drls, etc). 
Des Plaines, IL area if anyone can help.


----------



## gti survivor (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (GrimR75)*

hey guys...I'm looking for someone to read codes w/ their VAG-COM outside of Philly. I'm next to Norristown, outside of King of Prussia.
I'm currently getting the error "Front Left Dipped Beam Failure". I'd like to find out whether it's the housing that's malfunctioning or if I need to drop $160 for a new HID bulb.
More than willing to hook somebody up with their favorite 6-pack for a favor.
Thanks!
~Kyle


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Dog_Eater)*

I have VAG-Com, Lemmiwinks, and am willing and able to help anyone in my area. I can also drive to you if need be as long as you aren't too far! (Beer + BBQ + G2G + Free VAG-Com scans = Good times)
I'm in Clovis, New Mexico.


----------



## Steve in Chicago (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (GrimR75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrimR75* »_Looking for a little VAG COM lighting help on an 06 Jetta. I am new to this whole thing so I'm not sure exactly what needs to be done. I picked up the Euro switch and wanted to adjust the lighting (disable drls, etc). 
Des Plaines, IL area if anyone can help.









I'm downtown Chicago and have a vag-com setup. I can drive out your way or you can come over here. Whatever works. I don't have a garage







It shouldn't take all that long to recode your lighting. We could meet in the evening after work.


----------



## GrimR75 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: (Steve in Chicago)*

What time would be good for you?



_Modified by GrimR75 at 6:54 AM 7-1-2009_


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

elizabeth, nj. micro can.


----------



## Steve in Chicago (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (GrimR75)*

GrimR75, I sent you a PM with cell number yesterday. I don't know how to tell if you've received it. LMK if you didn't get it.


----------



## Gnom (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

hillsborough NJ 08844


----------



## Jon718 (Aug 14, 2007)

Elmhurst Queens 11373


----------



## tico12 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: (SuprTurboJetta)*

Hello! I have an AUdi a4 and My check engine light is on. Auto zone says I need a new cat but I prefer to see it through a vag than their system. I live in allen tx, when would you be able to diagnose my car and how much? Thanks.


----------



## Steve in Chicago (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (tico12)*

tico12... I wouldn't run out and buy a CAT based on an AutoZone employees diagnosis. Post up all pertinent information in the Technical Forum and see what people suggest. Include year/engine/mileage/list of trouble codes/description of problem/history of problem


----------



## csnut18 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: (Jon718)*

Hey John. I sent you an instant message but I am not sure it went through. I live in Queens too and could use some help. I had some aftermarket audio installed in my 2009 GLI and dumb me turned the ignition on to test the system out before the installer plugged all the harnesses back in. The airbag indicator on the dash is on. I was hoping you or anyone else who sees this message in the queens or brooklyn ny areas can get back to me. Obviously I will compensate nicely whoever helps me. I may want the drl deactivated as well. My email address is 
[email protected]
I hope either jon718 or anyone else gets back to me. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## 05_new_jetta (Jul 19, 2008)

Van Wert, ohio micro-can usb


----------



## nix8860 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: (05_new_jetta)*

Micro-CAN Melbourne Australia.


----------



## 4ringking (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Red Bank, NJ
I can provide mobile service Monmouth and Ocean County, NJ


----------



## 4ringking (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: (apetrills18)*

If you need help, I'm located Red Bank, NJ and work out of a Full Service Shop in Wall, New Jersey. Shoot me a PM


----------



## guitar72186 (May 19, 2008)

I have a hex can bus dealy. I live in Sellersville, PA which is in Bucks County


----------



## girmscheidb (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (guitar72186)*

libertyville, il north suburbs of chicago! willl be happy to help but leaving for school in champaign, il in late august will also be willing to help there!


----------



## porshah (Oct 22, 2002)

Rockaway, NJ 07866


----------



## veeedubsvr6 (May 18, 2003)

*Re: (GTI97)*

HEX+CAN-USB Mid-Coast Maine area


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (veeedubsvr6)*

new user here just picked up micro can 
located in clementon nj..
new to the vag system but more then willing to help out anyone i can..


----------



## don1588 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

yakima Wa region with full hex-can set up


----------



## PRPL_HZE_Dub (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: (vwtech1)*

where about are you? im right between Madison and Milwaukee about.


----------



## importrepairguy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (PRPL_HZE_Dub)*

Salisbury, Maryland = Hex+Can =


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

Long Island, NY= Hex-Can 
Shoot me up an email: [email protected]


----------



## DizmalWolfie (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (wazzap1101)*

Easily worth the cost to buy one but if you need help in Boston/North shore
I've got a lowly KEY-USB


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (onequickg60)*

pmed some local guys in nj hope someone can get back to me with vag scan help, free this week any day or night. let me know thanks


----------



## slamdgti1.8t (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

York pa 17402


----------



## cali0028 (Sep 9, 2009)

any one VAGCOM in souther cali? Need to program a key


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

Bergen County NJ
Need help with a 2010 CC. Need to have DRLs deactivated and Euro switch activated. Also remote windows to work with keyfob.
Please email me if anyone can help.
[email protected]


----------



## TREATMENT (Sep 25, 2007)

*i have vag com*

catskill ny 12414 i have vag com, revo lemmiwinks,giac switcher and unitronic unisetting for bosch me7 ecu's 
Hit me up if you need me [email protected]


----------



## peplsuk (May 8, 2002)

*Re: i have vag com (TREATMENT)*

Anchorage, Ak, HEX-CAN


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Have vag-com in Kansas City area missouri. Email on my website or PM me here or on the tdi club.


----------



## 2.0tPassat (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (CoolAirVw)*

Ft Riley Kansas. micro can


----------



## TimeToGLI (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Vaughan Ontario Canada


----------



## Newton77 (Jul 28, 2006)

Moncton, NB, Canada
HEX-USB+CAN Interface


----------



## JCousteau (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Tuckahoe, NY (in Westchester county)....just a wee bit north of NYC.
USB HEX+CAN


----------



## DrivenDriversEdition (Nov 25, 2003)

Ellicott City, MD. Micro-CAN.


----------



## aTTune (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (JCousteau)*

Hey JCousteau, Im in the Bronx. 
Think we could set something up for this week to come?


_Modified by aTTune at 12:36 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## splinterz88 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (aTTune)*

Philadelphia, PA (University City Area)
Send me an IM if needed.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (splinterz88)*

Stratford, CT


----------



## gtitdi (Sep 21, 2009)

Seattle, WA
USA


----------



## kdiver58 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Location*

Alpharetta, Ga 
Now with HEX-USB+CAN


----------



## vandamme23 (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Location (kdiver58)*

kdiver58,
Looking to VAG my new Touareg... Can I borrow, rent, or have you vagg it for me?
PM me...


----------



## gti survivor (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Location (vandamme23)*

Anybody have a VAG-COM in the Raleigh, NC area? Willing to meet up?


----------



## 636glx (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (GTI97)*

josh 
Portland OR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ch-p rabbit. (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: (636glx)*

El Salvador San Salvador. central america.


----------



## rdscenter (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

RDS Service center, Old Bridge,NJ 08857. PH:732-723-0095


----------



## stevies3 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (rdscenter)*

Woodbury, Long Island, NY (11797) Micro-Can


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

Los Angeles, CA (90007) w/ Hex-Can


----------



## aslamusman (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Milpitas/Mountain View (Work) CA.


----------



## jkcedor (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (aslamusman)*

Is there anybody in the SLC, Utah area that would be willing to help out with a european headlight switch setup? I called the dealership out here and they said they've never heard of it and said at least $100. I'd love to get the switch, but think spending that is outrageous. Please let me know!


----------



## Steve in Chicago (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jkcedor)*

Thats simply too funny (or tragic). They don't know what it is, but they do know it costs at least a hundred bucks.


----------



## Macks04GLI (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Beavercreek OH....near Dayton.
WARNING! I have the equipment, but haven't used it yet. Willing to learn though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## customs025 (Jun 5, 2009)

Northwest Connecticut Vag com is the best company for diagnostic work!!! They have great customer support and Its always a pleasure dealing with them! They always gave me useful information and i learned a lot through them thanks guys and I know your not planning on making other manufacture software you guys need too!! I will purchase them all!!


----------



## rulevoy (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Pikesville, MD (Near Baltimore on I-695)


----------



## yehudah72 (Oct 8, 2009)

*i NEED VAG-COM Cable... anyone???*

i NEED to purchase a VAG-COM Cable... does anyone want to sell???
i'm in San Diego, CA..... i can travel as far as Los Angeles (if i must)

i prefer:
HEX-USB+CAN Interface
if not:
Micro-CAN Interface


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: i NEED VAG-COM Cable... anyone??? (yehudah72)*

Hellertown, Pa - Micro-CAN
Will do any VAG-COM work for a







!

_Quote, originally posted by *yehudah72* »_i NEED to purchase a VAG-COM Cable... does anyone want to sell???
i'm in San Diego, CA..... i can travel as far as Los Angeles (if i must)

i prefer:
HEX-USB+CAN Interface
if not:
Micro-CAN Interface

<IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://is.rely.net/2-64-38734-l-yH6MqWv48NW9sxLXcSnMA.gif" BORDER="0"> 

I might be able to help you, even though I am in Pa. I only have a Micro-CAN but am interested in buying a HEX-USB+CAN because my friend has a '04.5 GLI and that would mean we could share a cable. I'll keep you in mind.


_Modified by KIDVersion1 at 9:49 AM 2-9-2010_


----------



## ryanbonnichsen (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (vwgtipowr)*

looking for someone to vag-com my 2002 jETTA 2.0l
i live in Fort Polk La 71459 hit me up via pm or email me at [email protected] if you would be willing to help me out


----------



## ryanbonnichsen (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

i live in fort polk la 71459 please let me know if you would be willing to help me vagcom my jetta i really need it done asap


----------



## smooth14 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: (Steve in Chicago)*

hey steve, i just got my first vw last week. its throwing a CEL and was wondering if you can help out with your vagcom to diagnost the issue. thanks


----------



## Mr_Shtzengiggle (Oct 20, 2009)

Towson/ Baltimore maryland here anyone need help just pm


----------



## BluDemon (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mr_Shtzengiggle)*

Just make sure to update the site that's linked in my sig. List your e-mail and location etc. I'm glad to help anyone in and around the fayetteville, NC area. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xenodata (Apr 22, 2005)

Mike D in Baltimore/DC area. Just PM me and I should get your email.
I got the VAG-COM cable for Audi & Jetta, reads/clears codes and takes real time data.


----------



## clos84 (Oct 9, 2009)

i need a help wit vag-com anyone in dallas area wanna gimmi a hand? pm me


----------



## Subfixer (Feb 11, 2007)

Groton, CT. (South east corner, near Mystic)


----------



## flypaper89 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: VAG COM North NJ (charsawbis)*

I am looking to do a few minor tweaks to my 2010 CC Sport 6-speed MT (no DRL's, remote windows, rain sensing windows up, hazards when braking at high speed)
If anyone is equipped and willing to help out, it would be much appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will definitely be willing to compensate you for your time.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

San Bernardino, CA....Near Riverside/Ontario...Key-USB MKIV and down


----------



## vag-mobile (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

Newcastle Upon Tyne, UK
Hex + Can
http://www.vag-mobile.com


----------



## MSFerrariF1 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

North Hollywood, SFV-Los Angeles.
Ross-tech Key-COM...can't scan the latest models though...


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

Roodepoort, Johannesburg, ZA


----------



## gtitdi (Sep 21, 2009)

Seattle, WA


----------



## indiana542003 (Jul 7, 2009)

Oahu, Hawaii


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Athens, WV 24712


----------



## GeorgesBlazah (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone in southern NJ willing to scan my Jetta for me? Its throwing a code for the cat, but its running fine. I want to see if it has the updated software for the cat code.


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (GeorgesBlazah)*

I'm in Worcester, MA and have a hex/can cable. Should cover most models...


----------



## b0g (Apr 4, 2007)

Macon, GA
peter
Have Hex/Can cable- Covers all models.


----------



## TSI Terror (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (asmc0ded)*

yo i livw right outside of mt airy...got a mk5 and just got a euroswitch.. i need vagcom bad so i can use my fogs instead of drl..throw you some money if you could help me out


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (TSI Terror)*

Tacoma, WA HEX+CAN and a Solus Pro.


----------



## xenodata (Apr 22, 2005)

VAG-COM cable. Works on my 1.8t Jetta MKIV great.
Live in Baltimore, MD 21224. 
Anyone's free to stop by and we can try clearing codes or setting anything up.
Cheers,
Mike


----------



## gkent (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: (vr6piloto)*

Hey, I'm in Brantford and I need someone with a VAGCOM also. Has anyone contacted you or did you find anyone to run the diags?
Thanks,
Stan


----------



## JTwGTI (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Essex, Connecticut. At the junction of I-95 and Route 9.
Happy to help in any way possible. Some tools and work space available as well. The beer is always cold here in Essex (we have a bar that opened in 1776).


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (JTwGTI)*

Anyone within a half-hour of Rockford, IL? I have a p0442 EVAP code and it's driving me nuts! I have BEvERages...


----------



## cjfbio2 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams) TOLEDO OHIO*

- TOLEDO OHIO BUT ALSO NEAR DETROIT ANN ARBOR AREA


----------



## tntmore (Nov 20, 2009)

Anybody around Lafayette,Indiana 47906
Purdue Unitversity area


----------



## MK3JettaGuy (May 10, 2007)

Lititz, Lancaster County, Pennsylvania


----------



## '05JettaSPE (Jul 10, 2008)

Micro-Can in Ft. Wayne, Indiana


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

BEB Motorsports, Aurora/Naperville- McHenry/Paletine
HEX+CAN
6308069872 text or call and we can get you taken care of!


----------



## raptor1418 (Aug 31, 2009)

Denver, CO
Currently in South Jersey (Atlantic County Area) with my laptop and VAG-COM if anyone needs a hand til the end of the year (09).


----------



## billeuz (Jun 27, 2008)

I have the Hex USB CAN with software : 908.1
bye, Pascal / FRANCE


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: (billeuz)*

Hex USB CAN 908.1
Florida


----------



## WHYD-TRAK (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Kingston, Ontario Here 
Be glad to help anyone in the area!


----------



## 94CivicSi (Jul 21, 2003)

Posting for a fellow Honda enthusiast in *Woodbridge, NJ* who needs help with a '99 Passat in need of a Throttle body Adaptation (TBA) reset. 
PM me if you can help and I'll pass your contact info along, or drop a line to Greg at [email protected]


----------



## boost82 (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Salt lake city area here in Utah


----------



## Rob2.5 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (WHYD-TRAK)*

Looking for someone with VAGCOM in Northern New Jersey.
IM or email me please


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Huntington Beach, CA
[email protected]
VAGCOM Legit Cable... MICRO-USB HEX or something like that. I don't remember.


----------



## jkcedor (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (boost82)*

Hey Boost82, any chance you'd be able to help me out with a Euro switch if I was to order one? Please let me know.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone in San Antonio, TX?


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

Sterling, VA, USA (currently)
Krakow, Poland (sometimes)
Liege, Belgium (sometimes)


----------



## LtJGMLD (Aug 27, 2008)

Anyone in Phoenix, AZ?


----------



## 13blackknight (Dec 2, 2004)

anyone with a VAGCOM in the GTA area of Ontario Canada


----------



## mad_circle21 (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone that can help with an air bag light (06 Jetta) near Wilmington, NC im me. Thanks


_Modified by mad_circle21 at 1:42 PM 1-1-2010_


----------



## fastnfuriousmk4 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

North Providence, RI 02911


----------



## larsonscorrado (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (fastnfuriousmk4)*

Norcross, Georgia 30093


----------



## Jef Withonef (Nov 8, 2009)

North Charleston, SC 29418


----------



## rg33fv (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: (GTI97)*

toledo,ohio 419-475-5211


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Upstate New York


----------



## Blwn_By_Twins (Jan 8, 2010)

Need codes pulled in Myrtle Beach SC. Anyone avail in the area?


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: (Blwn_By_Twins)*

Hello out there. Is there anyone in the tri-city area (Saginaw, Bay City, Midland) Michigan area that has a MICRO CAN or HEX USB CAN unit so I could program a new FOB for my EOS?
Thanks.


----------



## komo (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (FMinMI)*

Need help from *Milwaukee WI* area.
Need a throttle body re aligned please 
PM me if you can help


----------



## Steve in Chicago (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (komo)*

Hey, Komo...
Is the car drivable and can it wait till Sun, Jan 31?
If so, there is a get-together near the IL/WI border coming up and I'll be bringing my vag-com.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...63580


----------



## nstevic01 (Nov 9, 2007)

Land O Lakes, Fl 34638


----------



## x3n0x (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

SLC Utah. PM me for contact info, or to set up a time to meet.


----------



## Richard Drone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Fresno Ca. KII-USB


----------



## 79909 (Dec 30, 2002)

Brooklyn, New York
(OBDII interface, no 2x2, older 311 software, i use it for my MK3 Jetta)


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (kewlrichie)*

Merrick Freeport South shore of Long Island, Nassau County by Jones Beach
Willing to travel to Queens Brooklyn or NYC if needed (Please compensate me for the trip)








Full Rosstech Hex+Can and 5+ years of troubleshooting experience


----------



## shermianator_3 (Dec 21, 2008)

Coventry Ri here in need of some help gettin rid of transmission codes


----------



## uDraft (Nov 12, 2008)

KII-USB Columbus Ohio


----------



## Ryan_W (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: (uDraft)*

Looking for someone near Champaign, IL
Need to disable the pesky door/seatbelt chime!!!


----------



## Red92vrsik (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (Ryan_W)*

finally got mine. I'm in El Paso, TX
HEX-USB+CAN


_Modified by Red92vrsik at 8:14 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Charlotte, NC. MICRO-CAN (MKV+)


----------



## sandman207 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello, Is there anyone in the Metro Atlanta or Norcross, GA area that could help me with an AirBag fault light?
Thanks


----------



## highly (Oct 26, 2009)

*Oklahoma*

VAG KEY-USB in Piemdont, Oklahoma (NW OKC)


----------



## 99PASSAT1.8TK04 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (asmc0ded)*

hey..NEED BIG HELP my 99 passat 1.8t needs TBA done w/vag-com, i'm on 8th & cumberland, sure we can work something out...thanx


----------



## darknightohio (Nov 30, 2009)

Toledo, Ohio
I just need to turn off my DRLs, if anyone can help let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (darknightohio)*

KEY-USB 
ORLANDO FLAW-duh


----------



## Halpem (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (sounrealx)*

Got all tools, 
Bellflower , Ca.


----------



## twansA4 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (03wolfie)*

You are located in the Raleigh, nc area? I have a 96 2.8 that runs a little funny cna you help me out?


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Between allentown and reading, PA here
have the newest cable/software


----------



## '05JettaSPE (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: ('05JettaSPE)*

Also now have the Bentley repair manual for 05-09 Jettas, Dedicated laptop with VCDS and the repair manual


----------



## hektorin (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (hektorin)*

El Paso, TX
Roswell, NM
Artesia, NM


----------



## vwkrasnik (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

HI EVERY ONE
I OFFER A FULL DIAGNOSTIC SERVICE IN NORTHERN NJ . I AM VW /AUDI SPECIALIST WITH OVER 15 YEARS OF EXPERIENCE
I HAVE FULL LINE OF DIAGNOSTIC TOOLS INCLUDING VAG COM / VCDS FOR HIRE
IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS .CODES OR MODS YOU WOULD LIKE TO TAKE CARE OF JUST CONTACT ME
201-937-3602 OR [email protected]
MY RATES STARTS FROM 55$ PER HOOK UP AND FIRST HOUR OF DIAGNOSTICS
THANK YOU


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

bolingbrook il here


----------



## jkcedor (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (x3n0x)*

I can't figure out the PM thing but x3n0x, would you be able to help me out if I was to order a Euroswtich?


----------



## blackdubvr6 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jkcedor)*

have the hex-usb-can. pm if u need to know more.


_Modified by blackdubvr6 at 8:07 AM 2-8-2010_


----------



## passatvr607 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (blackdubvr6)*

newest version hex can 07419 nj


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (vwetish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwetish* »_bolingbrook il here


I am also in Bolingbrook, IL


----------



## Pj1103 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Hey, anyone live around southern NH with a VAG?
Need a TBA. 
Email [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## Baubkatt (May 9, 2003)

xx


----------



## cyyz (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Toronto, ON


----------



## vwboy308 (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (cyyz)*

pittsburgh, pa CAN-bus only


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (vwboy308)*

chicago area.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

I have the Micro Can Tool in The East Kootenays, Cranbrook British Columbia Canada. According to Ross Tech it's compatible with the following:
This interface is compatible only with cars based on Mk.5 Golf technology. 
All Golf platform cars (A5/A6 platform) including:
2003+ VW Touran (1T chassis)
2004+ VW Golf/Rabbit/GTI (1K chassis)
2004+ VW Caddy (2K chassis)
2004+ Audi A3/S3 (8P chassis)
2004+ Seat Altea (5P chassis)
2004+ Skoda Octavia (1Z chassis)
2005+ Seat Toledo (5P chassis)
2005+ Golf Plus (5M chassis)
2005+ Seat Leon (1P chassis)
2005.5+ Jetta/GLI (1K chassis)
2006+ Eos (1F chassis)
2007+ Audi TT (8J chassis)
2007+ VW Golf Variant/Wagon (1K chassis)
2008+ VW Tiguan (5N chassis)
2008+ Audi A3 Cabriolet (8P chassis)
2005.5+ VW Passat (3C chassis)
2008+ VW Passat CC (35 chassis)
2008+ Skoda Superb (3T chassis)
2009+ VW Scirocco (13 chassis)
2009+ VW Golf (5K chassis)
2010+ Skoda Yeti (5L chassis)
2010+ Audi A3 (8P chassis, FM VIN - North America only)
2010+ Audi TT (8J chassis, FK VIN - North America only)
2010+ VW Eos (1F chassis, AH VIN - North America only)
2010+ VW Golf/Jetta (1K/5K chassis, AJ VIN - North America only)
2010+ VW Passat/CC (35/3C chassis, AN VIN - North America only)
2010+ VW Tiguan (5N chassis, AX VIN - North America only)
I travel a lot so PM me for help.


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

jose, i live in san diego cali, i have the usb hex+can vag com


----------



## Pj1103 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Pj1103)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pj1103* »_Hey, anyone live around southern NH with a VAG?
Need a TBA. 
Email [email protected]
Thanks.

Bump for s NH.


----------



## MK4_BORA (Nov 13, 2009)

anyone in pnw like seattle portland area?


----------



## achang123 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (vwetish)*

I am located in palatine, IL
anyone with vag com to scan on my 2000 vw jetta gls 2.0
My car rpm goes to 3000 to shift from 2nd to 3rd gear.
recently changed transmission oil, and I am not getting proper
resistance reading on transmission pin connector to tcu.
send me an email to [email protected]


----------



## Steve in Chicago (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (achang123)*

I just sent you an email, achange13.


----------



## sinkr (Feb 14, 2010)

Lusby, MD (about 1:15 SSE of Washington)


----------



## Ronin6 (May 19, 2009)

Enterprise, Alabama (Ft. Rucker). I work every other weekend but am happy to help out any VAG owners that need it.


----------



## CornPopz (Aug 17, 2004)

I go to school in Cleveland, OH and live on Cape Cod (though I spent maybe 4-7 weeks out of the year at home). I have a Micro-CAN, so I can at least help other Mk. V+ owners.


----------



## D03GLIR (Oct 21, 2004)

*Need to bump up idle speed- Anyone local & willing?*

New clutch and LSD is good but the LWF is now chattering pretty bad (19#).
The WF thinks my car's broken now








I'd like to bump the idle up to see if I can quiet it down.
Anyone near Billerica MA who's willing to help out? There's














in it for ya or other reasonable http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Thanks!


----------



## Mr_Shtzengiggle (Oct 20, 2009)

alex
towson/baltimore MD here just let me know if u need help i have fulld diag and all tools


----------



## vw_guy_76 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (cyyz)*

IMed you.


----------



## vw_guy_76 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (rommel999)*

IMed


----------



## vw_guy_76 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (vw_guy_76)*

I am in Brampton ontario .. I have got the micro can cable and software.
This interface is compatible only with cars based on Mk.5 Golf technology. 
All Golf platform cars (A5/A6 platform) including:
2003+ VW Touran (1T chassis)
2004+ VW Golf/Rabbit/GTI (1K chassis)
2004+ VW Caddy (2K chassis)
2004+ Audi A3/S3 (8P chassis)
2004+ Seat Altea (5P chassis)
2004+ Skoda Octavia (1Z chassis)
2005+ Seat Toledo (5P chassis)
2005+ Golf Plus (5M chassis)
2005+ Seat Leon (1P chassis)
2005.5+ Jetta/GLI (1K chassis)
2006+ Eos (1F chassis)
2007+ Audi TT (8J chassis)
2007+ VW Golf Variant/Wagon (1K chassis)
2008+ VW Tiguan (5N chassis)
2008+ Audi A3 Cabriolet (8P chassis)
2005.5+ VW Passat (3C chassis)
2008+ VW Passat CC (35 chassis)
2008+ Skoda Superb (3T chassis)
2009+ VW Scirocco (13 chassis)
2009+ VW Golf (5K chassis)
2010+ Skoda Yeti (5L chassis)
2010+ Audi A3 (8P chassis, FM VIN - North America only)
2010+ Audi TT (8J chassis, FK VIN - North America only)
2010+ VW Eos (1F chassis, AH VIN - North America only)
2010+ VW Golf/Jetta (1K/5K chassis, AJ VIN - North America only)
2010+ VW Passat/CC (35/3C chassis, AN VIN - North America only)
2010+ VW Tiguan (5N chassis, AX VIN - North America only)



_Modified by vw_guy_76 at 7:28 PM 3-8-2010_


----------



## scottbob99 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (vw_guy_76)*

Looking for someone in CT with a VAG-Com, please pm me, thanks


----------



## x82d (Mar 9, 2006)

*VagCom Help Stamford CT*

I have a 2006 VW Jetta 2.5l PKG1

Having some problems with my Tail Lights not sure what it is. I replaced the CECM over a year ago the old one fried and nothing has worked properly since. I have the bently printed up and havent found anything wrong with my cars wiring harness.
I just need someone to do a quick scan and find any faults. 
I also heard that the CECM needs to be programed to the car? is this true


----------



## fastnfuriousmk4 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (scottbob99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottbob99* »_Looking for someone in CT with a VAG-Com, please pm me, thanks

I'm in RI right next to CT. Where are you located in CT? and what are you looking for? pm me


----------



## frankty (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm in Apex North Carolina, just south of Raleigh in the "Swift Creek" area. Pmail me to make arrangements to just come on by ..


----------



## ussfox (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (frankty)*

I think I have a problem in my transmission. needs to be scanned. Someone close to Allentown. obdI 95 passat, 096 auto 4spd.


----------



## rajingbutterfli (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (4ringking)*

I live in the area and I have a 2002 passat. What shop are you working at? Fair prices? I am checking around for prices for the work that I need done.


----------



## Mr_Shtzengiggle (Oct 20, 2009)

baltimore area here if u need a scan i can do baltimore city/ county let me know and maybe harford county


----------



## hockeystar17mnj (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (Mr_Shtzengiggle)*

Parsippany, NJ area if you need a scan or recoding of modules. I only have the micro-can though so its 2005-up only


----------



## dp-dub (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking for vag com programming in or around Myrtle Beach, SC to kill DRL's on 2009 Rabbit.


----------



## refused1090 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: (Mr_Shtzengiggle)*

i have a scanner and im 30 minutes outside of Raleigh NC.


----------



## frank oh (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: (vwmania.net)*

imed


----------



## frank oh (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: (SuprTurboJetta)*

pmed


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

any1 in hampton roads area? norfolk?


----------



## vlady_vr6 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (HHBizzle)*

Any one near Tucson, AZ??? 
contact at [email protected]


----------



## vwkrasnik (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

Kearny NJ 07032


----------



## jgrisham (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (vwkrasnik)*

Summerville, SC 29483
VCDS (VAG-COM) with HEX-USB+CAN


----------



## krispy (Mar 12, 2004)

Looking for someone in Southern CT (I am in Milford) that has VagCom and knowledge to change lighting settings for '08 Eos to eliminate bulb warnings and flicker when installing HID Headlights.


----------



## 2002VWPASSAT1.8T (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: (krispy)*

ANYONE NEAR ALAMOGORDO, NM???? HOLLOMAN AFB?????


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone in the Boston, MA/Southern, NH area that could scan my 2006 Audi A3? I have a faulty wheel speed sensor (I think). Just want to confirm before I replace.
Free







if you help me out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 70Mach (Oct 11, 2003)

*looking for vag-com in NJ*

Anywhere near North Plainfield NJ?


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: looking for vag-com in NJ (70Mach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *70Mach* »_Anywhere near North Plainfield NJ? 

I'm an hour away, near Allentown.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

North NJ here, Morris/Sussex counties.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Anony00GT)*

west springfield, ma


----------



## elscotto80 (Mar 28, 2010)

Baltimore, downtown.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (elscotto80)*

Still here in beautimus DownTown Dearborn Heights MI...
HEX+CAN-COM








PoPeye


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

Sold my Micro-CAN and now have a HEX-USB+CAN here in Hellertown, Pa (near Allentown).


----------



## squiddub22 (Jan 17, 2006)

haverstraw, ny
east rutherford, nj
hoboken, nj


----------



## toledotom (Nov 18, 2008)

*New Vag-Com Unit here*

Located in Toledo, Ohio. 1 mile off I-75 near Michigan & Ohio State line. Willing to help read codes for almost anyone!


----------



## JS GTI #47 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: New Vag-Com Unit here (toledotom)*

Johnstown PA.
Micro - CAN


----------



## KaiserVR6 (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: New Vag-Com Unit here (toledotom)*

HEX-USB+CAN Colchester, CT


----------



## jettaMK4 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: New Vag-Com Unit here (KaiserVR6)*

Lawrenceville, GA - Just bought a K2-COM last night. Should be here within a few days.


----------



## Jetta Junkie (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone available to scan a 2000 Jetta GL in the Knoxville,TN area????


----------



## Bierbursche (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (Jetta Junkie)*

williamsport area. i have hex can cable. can hook to almost anything.


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (Bierbursche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bierbursche* »_williamsport area. i have hex can cable. can hook to almost anything.

I'm originally from Troy...I miss it up there!


----------



## Bierbursche (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (KIDVersion1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KIDVersion1* »_
I'm originally from Troy...I miss it up there!

dont miss it too much...


----------



## rabinabo (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: (Bierbursche)*

Micro-CAN in Odenton, MD


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Micro-CAN in Colorado Springs ,CO


----------



## sullihood (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

anyone in the West Houston/Katy area?


----------



## sullihood (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (mad)*

I am located in the Katy area. I have a 97 Jetta GLS 2.0. Can you pull the codes for me sometine in the not to distant future? 
I have an airbag light on and i need to get this car past inspection. 
Thanks,
[email protected]


----------



## Semeiyviki (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

ABILENE TEXAS


----------



## littlenumnuts (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*

BROOKLYN, NEW YORK


----------



## claudio12401 (Mar 29, 2008)

Any one have the Micro-Can who is close to Wildwood, NJ? And wants to hook up on the weekend to do remote windows and that god awful seatbelt chime? I would buy one but I am BAF right now.


----------



## Bolan Vdub (Apr 23, 2008)

HEX-CAN+USB in Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Frickard (Feb 20, 2010)

La Mirada, CA (near LA)
During the summers: Aliso Viejo, CA (West-Central Orange County)
I just bought mine, so I should have it in about a week. Hit me up at [email protected] if you need a scan. 
edit: I've got a KII-USB interface.


----------



## RC51 (May 4, 2010)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (Frickard)*

Cartersville GA
KII-USB
pm or email for a scan


----------



## QStriker (May 4, 2010)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (YllwTRB)*

Grand Rapids MI area here, new to the forum and to VAG-CON but looking forward to playing and learning. Dont hesitate to get a hold of me, have my hex-usb-can cable soon.


----------



## projectracerabbit (Mar 19, 2005)

hex usb can in Germany, kaiserslautern/ramstein area


----------



## rjhinman (Apr 25, 2010)

Anybody in Fairfax/Chantilly that has a VAG-COM and can help me do a TB Adaptation? I'm also getting a stubborn MAF issue if anybody has time...I'm not really sure of the VAG-COM's capabilities so I'm interested to know how it might help me dignose my problems. 

Thanks, 

Rich


----------



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

HEX-COM+CAN, Spring Hill/Tampa FL


----------



## NICKTHEHICK78 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Vernon, CT*. have the older vag. no can, only up to mk4 and i also have the 2x2 for older cars.


----------



## Mr. EüroMatt (May 9, 2007)

Lawrenceville, GA here, will go as far as Sandy Springs, and some parts of Athens. 

OBD-II and 2x2 adapter :thumb 

Read outs are free, but a small donation (via PayPal) on my website would be appreciated.


----------



## vwfireman (Feb 13, 2010)

dallas ga here and willing to help if i can VAG COM usb obd II 

email direct [email protected]


----------



## lansujsie85 (Apr 9, 2009)

anybody still in chicago area? need adjust my tb,if anything,pm me,THX


----------



## garzaluis2010 (Apr 11, 2010)

McAllen, TX (Deep South Texas)... I have the Micro-CAN interface


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

San Francisco - Micro-CAN interface


----------



## j knight (Jul 21, 2006)

Western Pennsylvania


----------



## Trepex (May 8, 2010)

*Orleans / Ottawa*

Orleans / Ottawa 
HEX-USB+CAN interface + laptop 

trepex [at] gmail [dot] com 

--- 
2010 Golf Wagon TDI


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

Western PA. Portersville, Pennsylvania 
PM me


----------



## 2002VWPASSAT1.8T (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi! I wanted to know how long does it take to have someone read your car with the VagCom??? I'm going to meet up with someone. Also, can I have this done in public?? Because I'm a little reluctant going by myself to this guys house. Please excuse me if I'm coming off a little rude. Thank You! Any help is appreciated.


----------



## CCVW (May 11, 2010)

*Looking to find VAGCOM pro in Northern Virginia or Maryland to adjust steering assist and remote windows on 2010 CC. Will pay for your time. Thanks.*


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

2002VWPASSAT1.8T said:


> Hi! I wanted to know how long does it take to have someone read your car with the VagCom??? I'm going to meet up with someone. Also, can I have this done in public?? Because I'm a little reluctant going by myself to this guys house. Please excuse me if I'm coming off a little rude. Thank You! Any help is appreciated.


 Depending on what you want done, it only takes a few minutes. I can scan my car and clear any faults in about 5 minutes tops.


----------



## sparkyjack101 (Feb 14, 2007)

*VAGCOm owner location - Westminster MD, Columbia MD*

I have a HEX-CAN USB. 

I live in around Westminster and work in Columbia. 
Any reasonable place in between works for me. 

Jack


----------



## point665 (Nov 21, 2009)

Boynton Beach, FL here - KEY-USB no MKVs (sorry guys).


----------



## Vyach (Mar 26, 2006)

San Diego, CA - Micro-CAN interface


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Dallas, TX(Plano,TX) VCDS HEX-USB+CAN Interface and 18 years of experience.


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

HEX-USB-CAN Columbia, Ct


----------



## VR6eric (Oct 14, 1999)

Need VAG-COM in tri-state area. 

Also, is there a program code link for 2010 GTI? I'd like the key-fob roll up/down option, and would like to find out any other features I might be interested in changing with VAG-COM.


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

VR6eric said:


> Need VAG-COM in tri-state area.
> 
> Also, is there a program code link for 2010 GTI? I'd like the key-fob roll up/down option, and would like to find out any other features I might be interested in changing with VAG-COM.


I was just in for my 30,000 mile service, and they said making this change is highly discouraged, as it disabled the pinch stop. Does anyone know if this is correct? They also stated that installing the European light switch and disabling the DRL could void the warranty. I plan on buying a VAG-COM in a few weeks (Jacksonville, NC area), and will make the DRL changes anyway. I can always set it back to factory settings before taking it in for service.


----------



## Gordata (Aug 27, 2009)

New York City - Micro-CAN interface


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Louisville, KY
HEX+CAN USB

Just send me a PM, glad to help...


----------



## KIDVersion1 (May 10, 2009)

iamgap said:


> I was just in for my 30,000 mile service, and they said making this change is highly discouraged, as it disabled the pinch stop. Does anyone know if this is correct...installing the European light switch and disabling the DRL could void the warranty...


I know on my '08 the pinch stop still works. I did it to a '10 Golf so I'll message the guy and ask him if his still works. _Technically_, they are right saying it will void your warranty (because it is a modification), but chances are they won't even notice and they really can't void your warranty for that unless that switch is a direct cause of a problem that is being fixed under warranty. That was one of the first things I did to mine and nothing has been said. However, when it comes time for state inspection, enable your DRLs again, because it is federal law that if your vehicle is equipped from the factory with DRLs, in order to pass inspection, they must be functioning properly.


----------



## DamselDriver (May 21, 2010)

*Boynton Beach, Fl*

I'm in Boynton Beach, Fl

I have USB Hex+CAN

Cheers
Cheryl


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

Mount Airy North Carolina Here!


----------



## DonHowson (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a HEX-CAN on it's way to Grapevine, TX. Probably can't help any one until after the middle of June though.

I am 5 minutes from the APR dealer if ever you want to kill two birds with one stone!

.../don


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Long Island area with a 2x2 adapter*

I need a scan on my Passat wagon CIS-E.


----------



## jrvwmechanic (Aug 12, 2006)

*jrvwmechanic*

Philadelphia PA North of the City Have my own
Shop on 1508 Unity St. Phila PA 19124
Tel: (215) 288-4040


----------



## limpan94 (May 13, 2010)

I have HEX-USB+CAN interface + laptop

and I am located in Sweden-Ostergotland-Linkoping
my e-mail is [my username here at vwvortex] @ hotmail.com


----------



## keiko (Jul 7, 2008)

*Western Michigan*

Anyone in Western Michigan? I have a 2005 Touareg, and replaced teh battery. Unfortunately the battery keeps draining, and while the old battery was bad, the new one shouldn't be. So there is a drain that I need to trouble shoot. And as of right now the ESP light continually shows on.

I live in Whitehall, but work in GR, so am willing to go wherever I can for help.

Thanks!


----------



## static_z (Aug 20, 2009)

VAG-COM with HEX-USB+CAN interface and laptop - New Haven, CT area.


----------



## racerrod2 (May 20, 2009)

*vag com*

do you still have your vag com? My daughter total her jetta and I rebuilt it all it needs now is to have the air bag light cleared can you do this. Please give me a call 903-491-9473 I work in Plano.


----------



## fishnpo (May 22, 2010)

*Vag-com Owner*

Kansas City, Ks.
out close to the speedway


----------



## dekor8tor (Jun 2, 2010)

Staffordshire UK here


----------



## rookie (Feb 18, 2002)

Sold mine


----------



## noflipside (May 26, 2010)

*VAG locater*

anyone with a VAG in the Albany NY area


----------



## noflipside (May 26, 2010)

around "Albany"


----------



## suparag (Apr 7, 2006)

*Wichita, KS*

Wichita, KS


----------



## BugBasher (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm in Huskvarna (Jonkoping, Smaland), Sweden. Contact through PM please.


----------



## gorkem3306 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm in Ankara from Turkey. Contact through PM please.


----------



## Nord (Jun 8, 2010)

Southern Tier NY Elmira/Corning


----------



## vwdubs27 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Vag - com*

columbia crossroads P.A. aka the twin tiers ny  i can scan all VW to 2005


----------



## scopinbill (Mar 26, 2010)

*VAG-COM in North Carolina*

I have VAG-COM with HEX-USB+CAN interface and laptop

Holly Springs, North Carolina, 27540
(near Raleigh)


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

We have VCDS (hex usb+can) and Ecu Explorer for data-logging purposes feel free to get in touch with us if you need a hand!


----------



## zaquaz (Jan 31, 2006)

*vag-com + laptop NorthernVA (sterling area)*

Willing to help, have vag-com +laptop, also Vag-Tacho if needed.


----------



## Arne (Jun 27, 2004)

No luck searching this thread. Any Oregon VAG-COMs? South Willamette Valley? Will need with CAN for MkVI TDI.


----------



## Tr0p1c_6er (Jun 26, 2004)

HEX-USB+CAN Eugene, OR/ Lompoc, CA


----------



## Dubbin1.8 (Sep 27, 2001)

Any Boston area VAG-COM people around?


----------



## briggity (Jun 20, 2010)

i have vag com key-usb im from the salt lake city, utah area anyone else around here?


----------



## batonrougeautotech (Jun 23, 2010)

*vag com durametric and vag tacho*

i have hex=can durametric and vag tacho works with some clusters/
[email protected] or pm me here 

located in baton rouge, louisina close to lsu campus


----------



## jaysGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

HEX-USB+CAN

falls church, va near tysons corner area


----------



## TURBOLOVER (Mar 28, 2000)

Anyone near the Binghamton NY area?


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Delray Beach, Florida


----------



## 2006RedRam (May 24, 2010)

*vAG cOM tECH pRO*

(((My location is Maryland ))) I offer Vag Com programming for Video In Motion and other services needed provided that you have vag com cable HEX-USB or com+CAN Interface on new Audi via remote online. Also VW and tweaks for all. Email: [email protected]


----------



## VR6SHOTS (Jul 9, 2004)

Need a TBA in queens NY

01 A4 1.8t.

CAn compensate for gas and time.


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 3, 2006)

KII-USB in Locust Grove, Georgia. Willing to work for
:beer:


----------



## stowburb (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm in Raleigh North Carolina.


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

Holland, MI here (West Michigan Region)

Hex-Can VCDS with laptop


----------



## ansandvig (Jul 3, 2010)

*Check engine light in Monterey*

Anyone near Monterey, CA have a vag-com they'd be willing to use to help me? I just bought a 2002 Passat, 2.8L last night and on the way home the check engine light came on. I just want to make sure it's nothing major or, if possible, figure out what I need to fix. Thanks.


----------



## Frickard (Feb 20, 2010)

Aliso Viejo, CA (South Orange County)

Hit me up if you need a scan.

KII - USB


----------



## volsfan0911 (Jul 30, 2002)

Have a mini-CAN only on the way. Ellicott City, Maryland (very close to BWI). Will scan for :beer:!


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

anyone in or around tampa florida with it?


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

south jersey, camden county with micro can..


----------



## slicccknut (Dec 23, 2008)

Any one here from New Jersey who can help me with some VAGCOM for my mk6 gti..?? Im located in 

Jersey City.. plz plz..

thankx..


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

Knoxville, TN

hex-can


----------



## claudio12401 (Mar 29, 2008)

Cape May, New Jersey

MICRO CAN!!!!!


----------



## EzsundZ (Oct 29, 2006)

Any one near Oshkosh Wi? Or even Milwaukee?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

La Verne, CA.


----------



## TURBOLOVER (Mar 28, 2000)

Nord said:


> Southern Tier NY Elmira/Corning


You've got a pm.


----------



## Homer (Oct 17, 2001)

Kansas City Metro Area w/ HEX-Can
(Lawrence, KS or Lenexa, KS)


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

eatrach said:


> La Verne, CA.


 w/ Hex Can.


----------



## Caruser4 (Apr 15, 2008)

Mesquite, NV with Micro CAN

Sent from my Devour using Tapatalk


----------



## SlwGTi23 (Apr 30, 2010)

*FL Euro Switch ?*

hi im in pembroke pines fl and was wonderin if anyone around here is able 2 vag com my euro switch to a 2010 gti ?? if possible can you private message possible ! thanks


----------



## chrs12387 (Aug 1, 2009)

anybody in or near Richmond, Va. Fixed my airbag fault but light is still on and need it inspected. Help please. Email me [email protected]


----------



## tropicdub (Mar 29, 2008)

Newark, Ohio 43055


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

VAG-COM with HEX-USB+CAN interface and laptop 

Frederick, MD


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

New York, 10705 :thumbup:


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

:thumbup: Ive got a Vagcom HEX+CAN and laptop in Enfield CT 06082

That first link doesnt work for searching but here is one that does:


http://vagcomlocator.com/tinc?key=cSZEvUVt&formname=VAGCOM


----------



## dwasilewski (Aug 26, 2010)

*Need help please! - 99 VW Passat TB "adapation" with vag-com needed*

Hello all!

My wife's old Passat has been sitting in the driveway for 6+ months and the battery went dead. I jump-started the car and it ran fine but the battery would not hold a charge so I bought a new one. After replacing it the car does not idle properly, will stall out unless I give it gas and is undriveable. :banghead:

Searching the interwebs told me the car needs a TB adaptation/adjustment so I tried the method of opening the door/hood and turning the key to 'on' but not starting the car. I did it without unplugging the battery & also unplugging the battery for 15 mins first. Unfortunately it does not seem to be working but I think this TB adjustment thing has to be the problem. The car was purring like a kitten until I pulled the battery and swapped it out. 

Is there anyone in the West Chester/Downingtown, PA area that would be able to loan their vag-com (still not exactly sure what it is but the info I read said I need one) and time to assist? Since I can't drive the car you would have to come to my house. I would do what I could to compensate... a few beers and some money or something?

Probably the easiest way to reach me is at dwasilewski AT gmail.com but I will also try to check this forum. 

I am not a contributing member of this forum, just found it during my quest to find a solution to my problems so I really appreciate any help. On a side-note I was a long time A4 owner until a truck plowed into me head-on and totaled the car.


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

*All from now on please use the new searchable vagcom locator that i created instead of this thread see the Searchable vagcom locator link in my singnature *


----------



## wantanothervw (Apr 6, 2010)

*I'm in North Jersey Sussex County*

I live in Sparta, New Jersey. Sparta is northwest N.J. Sparta is in Sussex County. I live on the border of Jefferson Township (Morris County) I live right off Route 15 so it's easy to find. I AM NOT a mechanic. However I do a lot of work myself and I have the USB VAG-COM set up. I can do a lot w/ the VAG-COM including disabling seat belt chime's, getting the inner headlights (when high beams are being used) to work on HID setup's. I can change the DRL's to be your fog light's. Or you can keep the fog lights on while your using your high beam's, i can make your remote door lock/unlock so that you can make your window's and sunroof go up and down with your remote lock/ unlock. I could go on and on LOL. If your interested hit me up. I can travel if you cover my expenses though I will not go to south jersey or someplace really far. If you aren't sure hit me up and tell me where you are and I'll tell you if I need you to come to me.


----------



## wantanothervw (Apr 6, 2010)

*I forgot 1 thing*



wantanothervw said:


> I live in Sparta, New Jersey. Sparta is northwest N.J. Sparta is in Sussex County. I live on the border of Jefferson Township (Morris County) I live right off Route 15 so it's easy to find. I AM NOT a mechanic. However I do a lot of work myself and I have the USB VAG-COM set up. I can do a lot w/ the VAG-COM including disabling seat belt chime's, getting the inner headlights (when high beams are being used) to work on HID setup's. I can change the DRL's to be your fog light's. Or you can keep the fog lights on while your using your high beam's, i can make your remote door lock/unlock so that you can make your window's and sunroof go up and down with your remote lock/ unlock. I could go on and on LOL. If your interested hit me up. I can travel if you cover my expenses though I will not go to south jersey or someplace really far. If you aren't sure hit me up and tell me where you are and I'll tell you if I need you to come to me.


The USB interface I have is HEX+CAN.


----------



## slangza (Aug 11, 2010)

South Africa, cape town


----------



## abcdennis (Apr 12, 2009)

HEX-CAN usb. 

Montgomery, NY 12549.


----------



## Lyusi_bg (May 7, 2007)

*Micro Can*

MAnassas VA here!


----------



## mako159 (Jun 16, 2010)

Baltimore, MD / MICRO-CAN


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

HEX-USB+CAN Interface

Queens, New York, Brooklyn, NY

Zip code 11368 for Queens,
Zip code 11229 for Brooklyn.
I have 2 homes.


----------



## silverbullet (Feb 23, 1999)

new brunswick, nj


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2010)

Is there anybody in Miami Fl around 33178 Doral. I need help with my 9W3 upgrade.


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Is there anybody in Miami Fl around 33178 Doral. I need help with my 9W3 upgrade.


use my searchable map style vagcom locator in my sig and here is the link to the thread

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread


----------



## javi3r187 (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone in ny lost my key have an extra that was never programed could really us the help thanks email me at [email protected]


----------



## tomsvrtx (Nov 10, 2009)

*San Rafael, CA 94901, San Francisco Bay Area*

I can read your status, clear codes, enable/disable features and download your logs...
all for free if you come to me.
I have a lift and tools too. 
I enjoy working on Fsi & DSG.

Tom.
415-323-3301


----------



## petreyg (May 12, 2008)

North Canton Ohio here.


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2010)

Doral Florida 33178


----------



## jakub12986 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Vag com 99 passat 1.8T*

Bushkill 18324 , east stroudsburg 18360, Eastern Pennsylvania:laugh:

I just bought it for 370.00 $$$ double K line Hex-Can serial interface, running Vag Com version 9.0 VSDC 9.0


----------



## jakub12986 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Eastern Pennsylvania*

Bushkill 18324 , east stroudsburg 18360, Eastern Pennsylvania

I just bought it for 370.00 $$$ double K line Hex-Can serial interface, running Vag Com version 9.0 VSDC 9.0

[email protected] hook me up with gas money for round trip, and couple dollars, im not the type to be a dick and charge people 100 $ to use my vag com:thumbup:


----------



## iamgap (Jan 17, 2010)

jakub12986 said:


> Bushkill 18324 , east stroudsburg 18360, Eastern Pennsylvania:laugh:
> 
> I just bought it for 370.00 $$$ double K line Hex-Can serial interface, running Vag Com version 9.0 VSDC 9.0


Run the updater. Version 10.6.1 is available since 8/31. It also has a firmware update for the cable.


gap


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

jakub12986 said:


> Bushkill 18324 , east stroudsburg 18360, Eastern Pennsylvania
> 
> I just bought it for 370.00 $$$ double K line Hex-Can serial interface, running Vag Com version 9.0 VSDC 9.0
> 
> [email protected] hook me up with gas money for round trip, and couple dollars, im not the type to be a dick and charge people 100 $ to use my vag com:thumbup:


you should have looked at the top of this forum i created a vag com locator there is no need to post your info in this thread any more its redundant just use the one that is stickied. you have been added btw


----------



## neonphase (Dec 15, 2004)

*Should have done this a while ago*

John Price 
Frederick Maryland 
Micro-Can


----------



## hugocharrua (Oct 24, 2010)

Hugo Charrua; Pinhal Novo PORTUGAL


----------



## alfredfnj (Oct 25, 2010)

*need your help with VagCom*

I need your help to Vagcom my audi A4 2007. 
the RNS-E do not show in the Dis 
please get back to me A.S.A.P. I'm in Linden NJ 
my cell is 212-729-9477 
name is Alfred 
.


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

alfredfnj said:


> I need your help to Vagcom my audi A4 2007.
> the RNS-E do not show in the Dis
> please get back to me A.S.A.P. I'm in Linden NJ
> my cell is 212-729-9477
> ...


 pmed


----------



## am0sk (Nov 11, 2010)

*Looking for a Scan*

Hi,
I have a 2004 Jetta 2.8L and my airbag light stay lit while I drive. This happened after my friend and I replaced my water pump.

I believe the fault code just needs to be cleared and I was hoping I could find a friendly person in the MD/VA/DC area to run a diag and clear the code for me.

My email is [email protected].

I'd be more than happy to get you a few beers.:beer::beer::beer:

Anthony


----------



## adamfujita (Jan 14, 2010)

charleston west virgina


----------



## xenodata (Apr 22, 2005)

Mike D
Baltimore, Maryland

Vag-Com 311.2-N
Vag Tacho 3.01

Cables and Software - Works on VW/Audi (2001 - 2004 ish)


----------



## dannyboost (Apr 22, 2008)

*Vagcom*

Danny West boca raton, fl


----------



## tractorsosa (Aug 19, 2009)

hyattsville-lanham dc metro area


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

tractorsosa said:


> hyattsville-lanham dc metro area


guys if you want me to add you to the vagcom locator map you need to provide me with more info such as type of vag com and additional contact information.

Thanks


----------



## TitoTonto (May 13, 2010)

Im in Calvert County Maryland...close to Anne Arundel (Annapolis)...anyone willing to scan data/log my car?


----------



## want2race (Sep 3, 2010)

Doug

Hapmton Roads Virginia

757-752-4652


----------



## VwEuroBoy (Apr 13, 2008)

*Have Vag-Com , located in New jersey*

Anyone needs Vag-Com for any thing like , check engine , data logging or just to mess around with the electronic control module pm me .


----------



## micro98 (Mar 20, 2009)

VAG-HEX-CAN-USB
north syracuse Ny


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

*looking for vag com norwalk ct area*

troubleshooting an abs controller module problem. no grease


----------



## WatchMyDub (Oct 26, 2008)

Mike in Antioch IL which is a northern suburb to Chicago il. 
I'd be willin to drive a bit as long as gas money is supplied. 
Just PM


----------



## vikingshelmut (Dec 2, 2003)

*Help, looking for someone with VAG-COM in South Bay Area to diagnose electrical issue*

So my Jetta developed a leak in the sunroof, and when I tried to start it up it made a bunch of weird noises, turned over, started, then died. I had posted in another thread, and folks are telling me that the immobilizer probably tripped, but there may be other electrical issues. I need help understanding what is wrong. 

Here is a video of how my car behaves when I try to start (note in the video it doesn't turn over, but I think that's because the battery is dying): 
http://s83.photobucket.com/albums/j2...t=IMG_0739.mp4 

Here is the original thread: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ion-in-trunk-and-interior-now-car-won-t-start! 

Is there anyone in the South Bay who can help re-program my immobilizer and diagnose if I have any other electrical issues?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I have CAN-BUS for Mk5 and Audi A3/A4(?) platform in Andover, MA/Nashua, NH (depends on the day :laugh area :thumbup:


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

Anybody in the Miami/broward area? Need to turn my drl off on my 11 tig


----------



## panr32 (Oct 26, 2010)

Panama


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

Martin Skrivanich 
Gig Harbor Wa 

micro-can


----------



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

Barrington New Hampshire, close to dover, NH


----------



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

oh and i have the hex can usb


----------



## vedubbin03 (Feb 22, 2006)

Anyone in LI,Ny Nassau cty? Looking to turn off drls, seatbelt chime, and program remote for windows. Any other little tricks that people usually do? That's all I had on my 08 gti and I kind of miss it in my .:R


----------



## wolfsburg2point0T (May 27, 2010)

I have micro-can willing to share and help people out with the basic stuff. i am located in the METRO DETROIT area. 313 baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but my are code is 586  lol


----------



## pralston (Feb 6, 2009)

*Vcds can+usb+hex*

VCDS CAN+USB+HEX 
10.6.3
35km Sout West of Paris, France
Near Rambouillet
Be happy to help spit out some codes... but my diagnostic abilities are best left in a dark cupboard as I usually make things worse :facepalm:


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

dannyboost said:


> Danny West boca raton, fl


Danny, your the closest to me so far, im in miami,  what kind of interface do you have? would you know what shop use Vag-Com in South FLA?
thanks!


----------



## kropeck (Apr 3, 2010)

Hex CAN USB, Jaworzno, Poland


----------



## rabbit_ (May 26, 2010)

I have a HEX-USB+CAN 10.6 with valid license not the Chinese clone.
Los Angeles 90038

Name: Vlad


----------



## awnx68 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Vag com*

Vag com Lap top Bentley Manual 
Dade City Florida
Near Tampa


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Staten Island, NY
VCDS 1O.6
HEX + CAN USB


----------



## zippy913 (Jan 13, 2007)

*Central Ohio*

Granville/Columbus, Ohio 43023
Hex+Can
VCDS 10.6.3
PM me

original buyer from ross-tech


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

Hex + Can 
USB 
Also have the 2x2 adapter for older cars. 

Northbrook, IL 60062 
Dont mind driving, if the audi is running


----------



## BLK06TDI (Mar 12, 2008)

*Looking for VAG-COm help in Texas (San Antonio, Dallas, Houston, Austin, etc...)*

I'm in San Antonio but will travel. Looking for someone with VAG-COM who can help me with the software side of an LED tail light install.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## VwEuroBoy (Apr 13, 2008)

*Bergen County*

Got Hex + Can Dual-K & can interface , can do everything from check engine to messing around with electronic control module 

I'm located in Garfield New Jersey , Bergen county ,07026

Hit me up if you need help 

:thumbup:


----------



## vdubkilla609 (Feb 20, 2011)

sout jersey- 10 min from Atlantic city


----------



## Hooka (Mar 2, 2011)

*Vagcom*

Hi, I need help with vagcom and 2006 Touareg,Thanks


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i am gonna repost.. 

newest vagcom updated cable, all platforms. i am running vmware fusion3 on my macbook pro. works perfectly..glad to be done with pc's. 

i'm on Oahu outside of honolulu:beer:


----------



## V=D'ubber (Mar 16, 2011)

Bergen County with HEX-USB+CAN :thumbup:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Elmira, NY 14905


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

HEX-USB+CAN Brooklyn, NY 11238


----------



## davearm (Mar 7, 2011)

Madison, WI here. PM me if I can help you with some coding or autoscanning. 

BTW I've got the micro-can unit.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Lake Jackson TX (Houston/Brazosport area). I'm new to VCDS myself, but PM me if I can help. 

I have the micro-CAN interface.


----------



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

HEX+CAN Brooklyn, NY


----------



## Matty905 (Mar 24, 2011)

Woodbrige Ontario Canada


----------



## Sidewayzracer (Oct 30, 2007)

Just purchased a VAG-COM from Ross-Tech, havent even had a chance to use it on my own ride, but i am willing to give you a hand with it if you are interested. Im in the 508 Worcester Ma. area just PM me or text my phone at 774-823-5325, beers, lunch or cash are much appreciated.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

hex-can hudson valley


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2011)

Vaggelis Giapalis Greece - Karditsa.


----------



## sean31 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Vag-Com*

Hey man I live in cape and need a soft code change from a manual to auto on my abs module just installed. I however thought that the ecu has nothing to do with abs, but vw says that i will have to code the abs module from a manual to auto, any suggestions and was wondering if you still had i available, i'll pay to have you code it? Thanks

Sean


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

*Micro-CAN 30 Min West of Bost (Sudbury) $25.00 Fee*

Micro-CAN, Sudbury MA (30 min West of Boston)

$25.00

You do the work, I'll help where I can though.

If you are not successful in what you tried to do I won't ask for a fee.

Check Ross-Tech to see if your car is Micro-CAN Compatible.

Email mswlogo AT hotmail DOT com

I just programed my VW CC 2011 Sport with Remote Windows Up/Down and Rain Sensor Close


----------



## swordka (Aug 5, 2011)

*Czech republic*

*Prague, 

for free codding and scaning you car * *

tel: +420 722 114 133* *
[email protected]*

*speeking Czech, Polish a little English 

communication by e-mail without problem for all language*


----------



## PaulieMB (Jun 16, 2011)

Hex + Can + USB Aberdeen, Scotland, UK. Have only recently bought VCDS and coded a few things to my car, but would happily help anyone local with anything they want coded. 

Paula


----------



## frrogger1 (Jul 20, 2009)

kevin
hollister, ca
south of san jose

ps still learning how to use as i only have scanned my car so far. i have the hex-can-usb btw


----------



## FSTSNAL (Jun 17, 2011)

Micro CAN SF East Bay, CA


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

Bridgewater nova scotia canada
micro-can vcds


----------



## Fasdude (May 24, 2011)

I have the HEX-CAN-USB version 10.6 as well as the Bentley Repair manual for my 2008 VW R32.

I live in Fredericton, NB, Canada.


----------



## Darkartist87 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Hex+Can Dual K & Can USB Marietta, PA*

Hex+Can USB
Newest VCDS

Marietta, PA 

Near Mount Joy, Elizabethtown, Landisville, Lancaster, York, Columibia.

Happy to help diagnose codes and vehicles...can also do minor mods to your dub.


----------



## 2004 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Vamcom*

Weatherly pa.


----------



## 06_JETTA_MASTER (Aug 13, 2010)

Chicago, IL


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Middle of Poland, Warsaw


----------



## Obi-Wan (Sep 12, 2009)

*SOMD*

California, MD - deep in the Wildwoods.

:beer: = scan


----------



## johannesbo (Oct 11, 2011)

Stavanger, Norway

HEX+CAN


----------------
Johannes


----------



## indifferent1 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Vag com owner*

Vag com owner in Washington twp, nj 07882 hex can


----------



## mainewagon (Jan 31, 2012)

union maine have tdi tools for timing belts at least to pumpe duese and injector puller pre pumpe duese and reat celiper tool puller for 5th gear mod strut spreader mk 4 jettaloan for good beer or steak :banghead::screwy::wave::snowcool:


----------



## tomekpl21 (Feb 24, 2011)

Chicago IL


----------



## wayneGTI (Jul 1, 2011)

Worcester, MA 
MICRO-CAN 

:beer::beer:


----------



## panr32 (Oct 26, 2010)

Panama Central America


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

wayneGTI said:


> Worcester, MA
> MICRO-CAN
> 
> :beer::beer:


 Let us get all of this on the same page. 
This link will allow anyone looking for help with a VAG-COM Cable to get it by putting in their ZIP CODE, or they can use their Address. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread 

Much more streamlined, and very efficient.


----------



## Exton_Dubs (Jul 30, 2006)

Chambersburg, PA 
HEX-CAN


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

Tim Birney said:


> Let us get all of this on the same page.
> This link will allow anyone looking for help with a VAG-COM Cable to get it by putting in their ZIP CODE, or they can use their Address.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread
> ...


 Bump


----------



## northdakotablows (Aug 22, 2011)

minot nd.
k2 and cheap ebay one


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

Tim Birney said:


> Let us get all of this on the same page.
> This link will allow anyone looking for help with a VAG-COM Cable to get it by putting in their ZIP CODE, or they can use their Address.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread
> ...


Bump


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

S.o Cairo n.y (upstate n.y)

HEX + CAN


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

S.o Cairo n.y (upstate n.y)

HEX- CAN plus can


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

old_skool_jetta said:


> S.o Cairo n.y (upstate n.y)
> 
> HEX- CAN plus can



Let us get all of this on the same page.
This link will allow anyone looking for help with a VAG-COM Cable to get it by putting in their ZIP CODE, or they can use their Address.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...-in-the-thread

Much more streamlined, and very efficient.


----------



## northdakotablows (Aug 22, 2011)

k2 usb 58704. happy:laugh:


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

Tim Birney said:


> Let us get all of this on the same page.
> This link will allow anyone looking for help with a VAG-COM Cable to get it by putting in their ZIP CODE, or they can use their Address.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...-in-the-thread
> ...


:thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread


----------



## rivol (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello to every body :wave::wave::wave::wave:

from Athens Greece


----------



## atdigolfer (Feb 14, 2012)

*Central/North jersey, NJ*

looking for vag-com owner who can help with recent model golf config for euro-headlight switch

thanks


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Better idea is to put VAG Com locator to the MAPS. I know that google maps have optios like this.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

atdigolfer said:


> looking for vag-com owner who can help with recent model golf config for euro-headlight switch
> 
> thanks



Let us get all of this on the same page.
This link will allow anyone looking for help with a VAG-COM Cable to get it by putting in their ZIP CODE, or they can use their Address.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...-in-the-thread

Much more streamlined, and very efficient.


----------



## DKfr0mCC (Aug 12, 2011)

Swfl here!!!!!!!!!! Ft myers, naples area hit me up free99


----------



## jgarcia108 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Vag-Com*

I have a Ross Tech VCDS, I live in the RGV. McAllen, TX.


----------



## YellowC4S (Aug 15, 2004)

*Usb-hex-can*

Detroit,MI


----------



## viggy2.slow (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone near Central NJ that can help me with my 2001 golf 2.0. I need a vag com check  please


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

Let us get all of this on the same page.
This link will allow anyone looking for help with a VAG-COM Cable to get it by putting in their ZIP CODE, or they can use their Address.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...-in-the-thread

Much more streamlined, and very efficient.


----------



## nbe autowerks (Jan 11, 2012)

were located in avenel, nj
http://www.facebook.com/pages/nbe-autowerks/207722309324387


----------



## BP Apsolut (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi to all. :thumbup: Boyan from Arandjelovac, Serbia. One of Ross-Tech distributor.


----------



## sauerjc (Jan 16, 2012)

Laurel, md

Micro-Can or MK V & MK VI vehicles


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## peplsuk (May 8, 2002)

Anchorage, Alaska
99504
Hex+Can


----------



## Nola111 (Oct 27, 2005)

New Orleans, LA
70112

Micro-CAN
(Only certain models supported: http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/Micro-CAN.html )


----------



## sed (Mar 7, 2012)

anybody in santa clarita? I need to reset the airbag light and maybe set up rain sensor to close windows on 2009 vw cc lux


----------



## sbepko (Mar 9, 2012)

Tim Birney said:


> Let us get all of this on the same page.
> This link will allow anyone looking for help with a VAG-COM Cable to get it by putting in their ZIP CODE, or they can use their Address.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...-in-the-thread
> ...


But if the owner doesn't put in their contact information, it's not very useful. Re- Camp Pendleton, CA area.


----------



## cyril279 (Jan 3, 2008)

BadNews, VA 23608
KII-USB


----------



## DavidB8 (Feb 24, 2010)

Oakville, ON

HEX CAN - VCDS
Mongoose - For Dealer SVM access on CAN cars for Immobilizer Modules
Cardaq - Same as above but also supports older protocols 
Suger Vag - K-Line and Can, for mileage correction, pin reading and some gauge and key swaps as well as coding
Vag Commander (coming) for Gauge swaps with Immobilizer data no PIN required and some Key adaptations.


----------



## xxxmdmaxxx (Jan 9, 2012)

*addition*

Name: Jason
Location: Saint Cloud, MN 
Type of VAG-COM: HEX-COM+CAN Liccensed
Alternate form of contact: [email protected]


----------



## RedVirus80 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm in Petersburg,VA
KII-USB licensed
843-200-1635 Robert


----------



## zRATM (Mar 13, 2012)

Springfield, Missouri.


----------



## Lyusi_bg (May 7, 2007)

Name: Lu
Type Vag-Com: HEX+CAN rev. 2 
Location: Manassas VA 20110
Contact: [email protected] please put Vag-Com in the Email subject


----------



## AmRando (Nov 2, 2008)

Edmonton, AB. HEX+CAN to go!

Of course, I don't have a Zip code. 

Will work for 
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
:laugh:


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

i need a vag , in north jersey


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

Tim Birney said:


> Bump


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

greater area of Pittsburgh,PA :beer:


----------



## mustangpony5o (Jun 14, 2009)

*vag com*

anyone in the tampa, fl area with a vag-com


----------



## AndriyNYW (Sep 18, 2011)

beetle and gti 1.8t said:


> Rochester NY


 Rochester !?! would u be able to do couple lil things for me on my 12GLI ?


----------



## Audi_SoupeGT (Oct 9, 2008)

White River Junction, Vermont


----------



## rabbitfoot (Oct 2, 2011)

Chattanooga, tn


----------



## Amigro (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone in the Raleigh/Durham area (NC)?


----------



## albinorineo (Feb 25, 2012)

Denver, CO 

HEX-CAN


----------



## groundnpound (May 5, 2011)

*Gaithersburg, MD*

Located just North of Washington DC - 20878 Zip. 

VCDS Pro


----------



## JettaDrew7341 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Need micro-can*

I am in Murfreesboro TN and need a few things done with Micro-Can I have a 2005.5 2.5 Jetta. I am usually between here and Atlanta GA often.


----------



## JettaDrew7341 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Need Micro-Can*

I am in Murfreesboro TN and need a few things done with Micro-Can I have a 2005.5 2.5 Jetta. I am usually between here and Atlanta GA often.


----------



## overmonk (Apr 28, 2002)

I'm in Greensboro NC - I have the KII-USB.


----------



## chervu3 (May 15, 2010)

anyone got vagcom near northwest arkansas!!!!


----------



## Keithuk (Nov 17, 2009)

Surely this thread should have been made a skicky?

Stoke on Trent, England

Licensed HEX-USB+CAN using VCDS Release 11.11.3

My VCDS Tweaks


----------



## JWadle (Jan 3, 2012)

Boulder CO


----------



## dasGolf01 (Aug 23, 2004)

Charlottesville, Virginia here 
Hex-CAN


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Model: HEX-USB+CAN 
Location: New York, NY 
Contact: via PM


----------



## Tachophilliac (Apr 11, 2008)

MicroCAN 
Southborough, MA 
Contact via PM


----------



## lantossidhe (Apr 15, 2008)

*Looking for Someone to Help scan my car*

I am usually in Simi Valley, CA during the day and Huntington Beach, CA on the nights and weekends. Send me a PM.. 


2003 VW GTI VR6


----------



## herocar (Jun 27, 2012)

*vag com/vcds french language 11.11.1*

hero french,i heard there are clone vag com/vcds french language 11.11.1 in China now ,is it really?


----------



## outlawtartan (Feb 18, 2010)

Model: HEX-USB+CAN
Location: Springfield, VA
Contact: via PM


----------



## roblmsw (Jul 5, 2012)

*VAG/VCDS Bridgeport, CT.*

Be glad to help other with the understanding that I am just learning how to use the K11 face with the new VCDS. I also have the VW service manuals (not repair as recommended by Ross-Tech. The manuals have been very helpful in helping my identify where components are locating and the Hfor different parts. Please provide any resources that would help me improve my Knowledge base (i.e. which is the appropriate test in the advance measuring tab of VCDS for measuring (Warm up catalyst efficiency below threshold on bank 1 and under what conditions to run test). if there is a resource that would provide this type of information it make me an invaluable resource toto myself and others. I have some basic knowledge on VCDS which I am looking to expand.


----------



## DestronR (Jun 11, 2012)

Model: MicroCan 
Location: Kennesaw GA
Contact: PM me!


----------



## Jrbaas (Jul 12, 2012)

Model: Micro-Can
Location: Wilkes Barre area PA
Contact: via PM


----------



## lazylu (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone in Maryland? Near silver spring 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## firestonetech32 (Jul 24, 2012)

*VAGCOM Owner*

I have VAGCOM and i am in Milwaukee WI. I have the latest version of Hex+CAN


----------



## RedVirus80 (Jan 17, 2008)

Edgewater,FL 32141
Model: K-II
[email protected]


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Coral Gables, FL. 33134
Hex - Can
[email protected]


----------



## VW818CC (May 12, 2012)

*Someone in the 818 or so Cal???*

Wondering if anyone can help me out to disable my drl's and change my convenience signals to 5 flashes up from 3? Oh and maybe my DVD playbackand window down with the key fob. I have a 09 vw cc lux model. THANKS!!!


----------



## 1ttman (May 11, 2012)

Bentonville, Arkansas here
Hit me up if you need


Sent while sitting on my ass


----------



## hippiesrock03 (Apr 13, 2012)

Type: Micro-CAN 
Location: Raleigh, NC 
PM for info :thumbup:


----------



## Philipa6 (Aug 4, 2012)

HEX-CAN USB. 
Troy Michigan, 48030 
let me know be glad to help


----------



## FlatblackGTI (Jan 16, 2010)

I now have hex+can USB vagcom. I am located in central Nevada I am in Vegas at least every other week and in salt lake city at least once a month


----------



## G_T_I2008 (Mar 1, 2012)

ORLANDO, FL :laugh:eace::wave:


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

HEX-CAN USB, Champaign, IL area. 

[email protected]

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brendon1098 (Oct 17, 2008)

lazylu said:


> Anyone in Maryland? Near silver spring
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


 I'm in between alexandria va and annapolis md everyday. \ 

email me only [email protected]


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

HEX-CAN USB 

Minneapolis, MN 55417 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GianquiMan (Sep 23, 2012)

Micro-CAN Minot, ND


----------



## zippy913 (Jan 13, 2007)

Chicago, IL (specifically Lakeview, The Loop, and anywhere in between)


----------



## blackGTI_1.8t (Apr 30, 2012)

KII-USB 

Kelowna BC Canada

Sent from me


----------



## soeuroithurts (Sep 26, 2012)

Woodbridge NJ over here!:laugh:


----------



## smax (Feb 20, 2011)

I've got a Micro-CAN cable in north Austin TX. I'll do free scans, but I think I'll charge $10 for basic coding. If you need something more complicated, we can talk. 

PM me.


----------



## McDsvw (Oct 21, 2012)

Looking for Vag-com in KC area. Wanting just a couple things done. Found a guy using the thread that allows you to use your zip code, but he no longer does it. And he was the only one listed in the area. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mattzr2blazer (May 21, 2012)

Any of you guys near Abington MA available to activate some stuff on my 09 Wolfsburg Jetta?


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

jbrams said:


> if you own a VAGCOM and would be willing to pull codes for other Vortexers, please post your location here so we can all avoid paying $120/hour at the dealership to have the codes pulled


 Tallahassee, Fl


----------



## vr671 (Aug 12, 2010)

mine just arrived here at Minot, ND


----------



## jonesin4boost (Oct 19, 2004)

*precision automotive....vcds owner...Near ft. knox in vine grove*

Located at 656 highland ave.Vine grove ky 40175near Ft Knox. Precision automotive. Vcds pro line, Auto enginuity and solus with European software. Specializing in all VAG, BMW, Mercedes....all European makes and models. Tdi specialist.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

All Vag Users may want to post on this thread also.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread

:thumbup:


----------



## jstewart204 (Sep 27, 2010)

Concord New Hampshire, Hex+CAN usb


----------



## jace9489 (Feb 23, 2013)

*vag com*

hey do you do vag com diagnostics still??


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

All Vag Users may want to post on this thread also.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...-in-the-thread

:thumbup:


----------



## Gonesh (Mar 6, 2013)

*Kii-usb*

Indianapolis, IN

NO idea how to use it yet, but that will change quickly.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

All Vag Users may want to post on this thread also.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...-in-the-thread

:thumbup:


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

Tim Birney said:


> All Vag Users may want to post on this thread also.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...-in-the-thread
> 
> :thumbup:


:sly: 404 not found nice......


Anybody i around philly that can help me(I'm less than a half mile from ross-tech) I had to replace the ecu in my 00 jetta and need to adapt the instrument cluster to the ecu to check if that fixed my short to positive.

unless the guys at Ross-Tech want some good bbq ribs, spicy sausages and hamburgers. And maybe while they are here eating, one of you can help me :laugh:


----------



## pioneerguts239 (Mar 7, 2013)

got one here in fort myers, fl


----------



## ondoymarkii (Mar 8, 2013)

*VAGCOM anywhere near Travis Air Force Base,CA near Fairfield/Vacaville? :/*

hey im looking for someone to do a few things with VAGCOM to my car near my location preferrably up to 1 hour drive away? ill pay for only a few changes like using the remote key to put the windows down or turning off DRLs. please hit me up 951-961-8396. also i have a 2012 VW Golf 2.5l A/T Thanks!


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

Try this...

All Vag Users may want to post on this thread also.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...-in-the-thread

...or try this...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...-location-here!


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

Tim Birney said:


> Try this...
> 
> All Vag Users may want to post on this thread also.
> 
> ...


dude do you try the links yourself after posting them? cause both of those are 404 not found.


----------



## Hydrokool (Nov 8, 2000)

West Seattle / Alki - 98116


----------



## brianteel (Jul 9, 2006)

Princeton Area NJ


----------



## graver431 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Vag Com*

South NJ Shore points ( Cape May, Wild Wood) , Also i go to Levittown Bucks County PA a lot


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

RedWabbitVR said:


> dude do you try the links yourself after posting them? cause both of those are 404 not found.


The links I am posting are at the top of THIS Page.


----------



## HiTechCD (Sep 28, 2008)

North / Central NJ New Jersey
Also Staten Island

Please feel free to pm me for vag-com help! I have the latest cable and software for all models of VW/Audi.


----------



## kb100 (Mar 29, 2013)

*DUBAI!*

HEX-USB+CAN

Dubai - United Arab Emirates!


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

Try this...

All Vag Users may want to post on this thread also.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...-in-the-thread

...or try this...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...-location-here!


----------



## BarkerProdigy (May 1, 2012)

Anyone with a vagcom willing to help me out Private message me please i need it done by sunday i have to drive at night for aschool and headlights arent fully function because of a couple codes


thanks for all the help everyone


----------



## BarkerProdigy (May 1, 2012)

in Northridge CA near CSUN (california state university of northridge)


----------



## Philipa6 (Aug 4, 2012)

Warren Michigan


----------



## FourG'sGTI (Jun 29, 2012)

Just got mine the other day hex-usb+can located in Middletown NY 10940 email me at [email protected].


----------



## NFSGTI (Apr 10, 2013)

*Vag-Com*

Roswell, NM
Also , know TDI's fairly well.


----------



## bkdlays (May 5, 2009)

*Western Mass*

I have a micro can / Obd II for newer VW's in Western Mass - Springfield area


----------



## SlamYourCupboards (Oct 16, 2009)

Hex-Can usb, Terrace B.C Canada


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

McDsvw said:


> Looking for Vag-com in KC area. Wanting just a couple things done. Found a guy using the thread that allows you to use your zip code, but he no longer does it. And he was the only one listed in the area. Thanks for any help.


Go here...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread


----------



## grcarlo (Feb 25, 2010)

Im all hooked up now with vag hex+can

Airdrie, Alberta, Canada


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

I am in Linden,NJ......


----------



## jtb283 (Nov 7, 2009)

HEX+CAN USB

Philadelphia, PA near University City


----------



## RedVirus80 (Jan 17, 2008)

Ross-tech hex-com usb
Summerville, SC

Sent from my htc evo using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JMBoriss (Jun 4, 2012)

Ypsilanti Michigan. Work in Dearborn Michigan


----------



## lazylu (Sep 17, 2010)

Who's in silver spring md


----------



## MkvMikeD (May 3, 2012)

Hex can-usb 
New Bedford, MA


----------



## corymnr (Jun 2, 2008)

franklin nc here


----------



## MK3Fiddy (Mar 12, 2012)

i live in east los angeles ca and was wondering if anyone had a vag com near me and how much would it cost???


----------



## Tornado_Red_MK6 (May 13, 2013)

*Vag- com*

North Jersey ..


----------



## algrey082.5 (Jun 27, 2011)

:bs:SMITH'S Alabama:wave:


----------



## danielstdi (Apr 17, 2010)

Southern AZ here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Char1414 (Jun 6, 2013)

RonN said:


> Memphis, TN
> Rosstech Key-USB


I'm looking to turn my DRL's off on my 08 Passat... Help me out?


----------



## Char1414 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Vagcom*

Looking for someone in the Memphis, TN area with vagcom. Looking to turn off DRL's on 2008 Passat.


----------



## jukemaster (Mar 9, 2012)

*Northwest Indiana - NWI*

Dyer, Indiana 
South Suburbs, IL


Micro-CAN Interface


----------



## jbarth09 (Mar 8, 2013)

Albuquerque, New Mexico Micro-Can interface.


----------



## 4ringkings (Oct 28, 2011)

*Shrewsbury NJ VAG-COM*

VCDS king

located in Shrewsbury, NJ
HEX-CAN
(732) 268-7381


----------



## gypsymoth (Apr 18, 2007)

*Vag-Com user*

Denver (Wheat Ridge) Need info from Bentley to read Vag-Com codes


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Micro-Can Interface Tucson*

I live about an hour south of Tucson but will travel to Tucson area. Will travel farther if you don't mind helping me with the cost of fuel. 

My fee is very fair. What can you afford? Don't be afraid that you might offend me. I was once very poor also.  

Now I am very rich. I have God in my life, a fantastic wife and all the toys I need, or think I need. :laugh: 

Oh yes, the kids are on their own too and live out of State. Hip, hip, hooray.:beer: 

One more thing, I am a Navy vet so I love sea stories. 


David


----------



## vdubdm (Apr 21, 2010)

HEX+CAN in SoCal. 
Contact for services. 
PM preferred.


----------



## kaw (Aug 7, 2011)

Montgomery County MD


----------



## dpclemens05 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hurst, Texas, (DFW Metroplex)


----------



## eyeluvflixs (May 8, 2010)

*Horrible memory*

I'm looking for a vw techs name and number who does side job out of his house. Lives in Lake Grove I believe, about a half a mile from Smith Haven Mall I can't find his number anywhere. I'm hoping someone knows who I'm talking about, please pm me if anyone knows this guy thanks.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

Char1414 said:


> Looking for someone in the Memphis, TN area with vagcom. Looking to turn off DRL's on 2008 Passat.


Search this thread, and you will find.


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

JMBoriss said:


> Ypsilanti Michigan. Work in Dearborn Michigan


Ditto for me...!


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

Omaha, NE for me


----------



## jrdnlc (Oct 6, 2012)

HEX+CAN in Los Angeles,CA. 
Contact for services. PM preferred

Ross-Tech Geniune.


----------



## John_E (Oct 6, 2004)

*Encinitas CA*

Encinitas CA (north coastal San Diego County)

I have the full CAN bus cable and the software loaded on both laptops.


----------



## Fast400 (May 31, 2013)

*Ramstein Germany*

Hex +can usb. Can help


----------



## TDI JET (Aug 23, 2011)

*Central nj area*

Located Central NJ

Ross-Tech HEX+CAN USB

Always willing to do simple coding and scans for fellow Vdubbers

I don't charge, but I accept food and drink as currency haha :beer:

Send me a message if you need anything done! :wave:


----------



## tuntsfaah (Apr 2, 2007)

Chicago, IL
Southside, Auburn Gresham 
Vicinity of Beverly, Evergreen Park and Oak Lawn. 
HEX+CAN USB

Setting up a new laptop for the VCDS. 
Small fee is asked. 
Call/Text 7734125702


----------



## freedomlives (Aug 23, 2013)

*Kosice kraj, vychod slovensko*

I am in Košice kraj, Slovakia.

Som v Košice kraj, Slovensko.

I just bought VCDS / vag-com and the HEX+CAN cable from Ross Tech. So if anyone is over here and needs help with their Škoda, Seat, Audi or VW... I'm not an expert at all in VCDS (yet), but I'll be glad to pull codes if you drop by ( some Bernard beer or some other gratuity being appreciated if it will take a long time). Just PM me for more contact details.


----------



## panr32 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Panama Central America*

Vagcom ready... Proud owner of a mkv built r32t


----------



## dhungubc (Sep 5, 2013)

HEX+CAN USB

Kingston, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Jettaflyer13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Houston and suburbs here.


----------



## blackhawk163 (Apr 3, 2013)

lour32 said:


> I am in Linden,NJ......


Still active with it? I'm in need of some help with my 2002 cabrio. I'm in Metuchen


----------



## blackhawk163 (Apr 3, 2013)

TDI JET said:


> Located Central NJ
> 
> Ross-Tech HEX+CAN USB
> 
> ...


you have a pm from me


----------



## mareich525 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Micro-CAN in Far NW Chicago Sububs (Cary)*

I bought this when I needed to do rear brakes on my wife's 06 Passat, then a year later, bought an 03 for myself. Now I'm wishing I had bought the combo unit... Willing to help out others as needed (and looking for a KII or Hex+CAN to scan my 03)

thanks,
Mike


----------



## TDI JET (Aug 23, 2011)

blackhawk163 said:


> you have a pm from me


Received and replied 


Sent from you know... O_O


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

eastern suffolkeace:


----------



## sommersprossen (Dec 15, 2012)

assistance in northern Indiana needed. have pm'd 2 locals in last 2mos w zero responses :facepalm:


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

im at Bronx NY. 
PM me for more info.


----------



## Boostier (Sep 30, 2013)

*Need a good TB cleaning, VCDS required for re-allignment afterwards*

Hello,

I've been experiencing a cold idling issue which i believe is strongly associated with my throttle body needing a good cleaning. Any chance I could borrow your interface if it's USB? I could pay you a few bucks as required. 

I live around Bayview and 401.

Thanks!


----------



## iboost&cream (Apr 13, 2011)

*Vagcom needed - north new jersey*

Installing OEM Golf R tails (without fogs) onto my 2011 MK6 GTI next week (Thanksgiving Break).

Plug 'n' Play on ECS but need the following coding done on VAGCOM:

2011 model - 09 Central electrics module, enter 07 coding, change Byte 18 over to bit 21

Located in North New Jersey in the Clifton/Bloomfield area. Anyone have a VAGCOM around here that can help? I'll def drive halfway to meet just to get this done.


----------



## ryanvw (Feb 27, 2002)

ryanvw
Windsor, ON Canada
N8X1C5

VCDS 12.10.3

pm for contact info


----------



## Marky-1990 (Oct 17, 2013)

Dublin Ireland, 

Have a vag code reader and eraser, 98-09 year VW and Audi


----------



## bdub116 (May 12, 2006)

Brian.
Harrisburg area, PA. 
Ross tech hex-can-usb
:wave:


----------



## OhMiah (May 7, 2013)

dpclemens05 said:


> Hurst, Texas, (DFW Metroplex)


I want to disable my DRLs on my MK6 GLI. Could you help me out? I'm located in Arlington.


----------



## croatvw (Jun 6, 2010)

*Vag com , Key programming, factory vas pc diagnostics VW, Audi, Bentley, Lambo*

In Cleveland ohio area

Have Vas-pc Factory scan tool, can program keys , adapt immo 3 clusters and ecu's, vag com latest and greatest.

Audi, Bentley, Lambo, VW.

pm if needed any help and services

thank you

Wolfgang


----------



## Castaño86 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Vagcom location*

Gwinnett county, Atlanta ,Ga …..HEX+CAN…. PM for more info


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Boostier said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been experiencing a cold idling issue which i believe is strongly associated with my throttle body needing a good cleaning. Any chance I could borrow your interface if it's USB? I could pay you a few bucks as required.
> 
> ...


I have a micro usb vcds im located at lawrence and allen road pm me if i can help you with that.


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

*Lakeland Florida*

Ross Tech 12.12 Hex Can, hobbyist with a lift PM if your in the area and you need something.
Ed


----------



## iareMarcIV (Jan 14, 2014)

*Vag Tacho*

I have Vag Tacho. In Kansas City, Missouri (Northland). Will program new vag key(s). PM for contact info.


----------



## DLCroft929 (Jan 8, 2014)

Valdosta Ga 

HEX+CAN USB


----------



## WSchreiner (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here*

Dothan, Alabama
Montgomery, Alabama
Panama City, Florida


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

Southington, CT

HEX-USB+CAN


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Toronto, Canada (Leslie and Steeles area of North York).

PM if you need a scan.

Michael


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Dublin (Columbus) Ohio*

Looking for someone with the software so I can make a couple keys for my 02 Jetta VR6


----------



## alwyswntd1 (Dec 10, 2012)

*car trouble*

Hi looking for someone with vag-com in albany NY area.thanks in advance


----------



## magloman (Mar 25, 2014)

Karlskoga, SWEDEN

HEX+CAN USB (and Always latast VCDS from Ross-Tech)

Have Vag-Tacho 5.0 also


----------



## theif1914 (Feb 15, 2013)

*vag*

hey i live in union city and i was wondering if you still have vag-com and would you be willing to travel down to union city.


----------



## stowburb (Jun 13, 2009)

*VAG-COM owner*

Raleigh/Garner/Clayton area North Carolina


----------



## efrench (Jun 12, 2006)

Hex-can-USB location RHODE ISLAND


----------



## seatour1 (Dec 24, 2010)

*VAG-Com Owner Vineland, NJ*

Hex-CAN USB...no money accepted. 
Thanks!

Joe


----------



## TrippMe (Jul 26, 2014)

*OC/LA Cali*

I have a HEX+CAN USB cable and happy to scan or what ever if you need help.

I live in Laguna Beach and work in southwest LA (Howard Hughes area) will scan for smiles.


----------



## neonhomer (Sep 26, 2013)

Daytona Beach, FL area (Eastern Volusia County)

I have the KKL 409.1 aftermarket cable with a registered VCDS Lite. Willing to scan codes for anyone that needs help, and basic stuff like TBA's and such. The only time I would charge is if I have to come out to you, then it would probably just be a few bucks for gas. Until I get a new battery for the laptop, an available power outlet would help.

I also work in Jacksonville, FL (around the beachside). I can always toss the VCDS Laptop in the car.


----------



## saragon1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Honolulu, Hi


----------



## SD70M (Oct 11, 2011)

Located in WV... The part sandwiched between VA and MD... 

Ross-Tech HEX+CAN USB and whatever the latest VCDS version happens to be at the present time.....


----------



## otbiker57 (Aug 11, 2014)

Kerrville TX (Hill Country)

MICRO-CAN

Marty


----------



## Fast VW Tuning (May 28, 2014)

*473 main st,belleville,nj 07109*

Original ross-tech vagcom


----------



## Strongman17 (Jul 11, 2014)

Huntington Beach, California

Original Ross-Tech 

Micro-CAN


----------



## fhartell (Aug 19, 2012)

Just purchased :VCDS License with HEX-USB+CAN Unlimted VIN* (All VAG)
Located in Freehold, NJ


----------



## saabkid (Jan 29, 2011)

*Location*

Saratoga Springs NY


----------



## cgnbob (Feb 13, 2014)

Rancho Cordova, Ca


----------



## Gsbartender (Nov 1, 2010)

*Vag com owner*

Cambridge Md


----------



## Tw1tCh711 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Vag-Com Owner*

Mississauga (Toronto area) Canada


----------



## Dirtygameboy (May 16, 2014)

Seoul, South Korea

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## customs025 (Jun 5, 2009)

*vag*

Newtown Connecticut


----------



## sommersprossen (Dec 15, 2012)

Plymouth Indiana

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## soul777toast (Jan 10, 2008)

Just got my Micro-CAN,

I live in Lebanon NH, Upper Connecticut River Valley. Basically take VT and NH, stick a pin right in the middle of them, and that's where I am. Would love to help out some other Vortexer's, PM me!


----------



## ragin bull (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm in Miami, FL. Need help with a scan. Need to get the codes that come up. Someone local please let me know. 796-393-8242


Sent from my iPhone  using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtygameboy (May 16, 2014)

Seoul, South Korea (my Korean is limited but I am very willing to help anyway possible)
[email protected]
010-2688-3583

HEX-USB+CAN


----------



## gmccray32 (Feb 1, 2011)

Rosamond, CA
Hex-USB CAN


----------



## petterfs (Jun 17, 2014)

Norway, Moss, Østfold (phone +47 91880711)
HEX-USB+CAN


----------



## Cedmonds (Apr 14, 2014)

South eastern Michigan Reporting in 
HEX-USB+CAN

[email protected]


----------



## MamboMedic (Nov 14, 2010)

The Northern Outer Banks of North Carolina with the monthly-ish trip to NYC up Route 13.


----------



## rfteam (Dec 31, 2006)

Located in Aglantzia, Nicosia, Cyprus
Interface Genuine Ross Tech HEX CAN USB Unlimited VIN's.

Can be reached at +357 97 641598


----------



## VikFreeze (Oct 4, 2014)

München, Germany (Europe)


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

HEX-USB+CAN 

I am located in Pawtucket-RI on the RI/Mass line. Let me know if you need anything :thumbup:


----------



## wmorrison65 (Sep 7, 2014)

HEX-USB+CAN Unlimited VIN (All VAG)

Hartford CT area


----------



## kerlow66 (Mar 2, 2007)

HEX-USB+CAN 

Los Angeles CA 90065


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Rochester, NY Area


----------



## lsWD89 (Oct 8, 2014)

Anyone have VSDC around Cameron country, Texas, preferably Brownsville? 
Email: [email protected] com
Thank you!


----------



## jdeibel1012 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Vag Com South Boston Area*

Hex-Can Vag Com available for coding south of Boston/RI. Actual location is Brockton MA
Message me if you need any coding
model year 2000 to current year, VW AUDI


----------



## cruisingdub (Nov 6, 2014)

*Turn daytime running lights off on 2012cc*

Looking for someone in nj near hamilton area (08620) to turn drl's off with vag. Im installing h.i,d, kit and need this done asap


----------



## bfcg (Nov 8, 2014)

*Albany, New York area.*

Totaled my 2006 3.6 4Motion last week and I need a new B6 to fit my VAGCOM. :banghead:


----------



## Exploderjim (Nov 8, 2014)

*Vagcom*



Tw1tCh711 said:


> Mississauga (Toronto area) Canada


 Are you able to turn on my cruise control and correct my speedo by chance.

I'm in the Hamilton area.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## nortnic (Apr 29, 2008)

Queens Ny


----------



## Islassh (Feb 26, 2015)

*Help with vw touareg 2004*



vdubdm said:


> HEX+CAN in Queens NY.
> Contact for services.
> PM preferred.


Hello and thank you for. Your services 
I will like a quote for enabling the option to turn on and off the DRL on my touareg
And also to reset the. Air bag light. That came on 
Please reply with a quote i will be. Waiting for you answer 
Thank you


----------



## HereInOhio (Feb 9, 2015)

Cleveland, Ohio

44O.308.6999 call me if you need help


----------



## V=D'ubber (Mar 16, 2011)

*Vag bergen county*

What's up ladies . I have VAG comm in bergen county location. If u need any help text me only at 201-790-3087 .free of charge.


----------



## STEWIE209 (Jan 15, 2015)

Central Eastern California up in the hills of Tuolumne County.


----------



## xl2ealx (Mar 6, 2015)

*need vagcom in chicago!*

Need to scan my 07 rabbit. anyone in the chicagoland area with vagcom can help I will compensate!


----------



## dmetryk (Apr 21, 2014)

*Need Tool Work Done Plz*

I live in Chattanooga TN all i need is some simple work done, I can meet in Cleveland TN, North ATL, South Nashville Mufreesboro , i ill drive to location or Close to it, would greatly appreciate the help , cant pay much but defensively compensate for time. Thank


----------



## fb_rider (Jan 26, 2014)

Westminster, MD


----------



## AndySwede (Apr 22, 2013)

Stockholm Sweden.


----------



## sirbazzle (Mar 21, 2015)

*Vag-Com*

Are there any Vag-Com owners located near northern VA??
Trying to disable DRL's on a 2006 Passat 3.6.


----------



## 2008eos (Feb 2, 2015)

V=D'ubber said:


> What's up ladies . I have VAG comm in bergen county location. If u need any help text me only at 201-790-3087 .free of charge.


IF ONLY, i used to live in weehawken. now i'm in pitt (PA)...grrrr can't locate a reputable mechanic


----------



## 2008eos (Feb 2, 2015)

vwboy308 said:


> pittsburgh, pa CAN-bus only


still active on this forum? if so, i'm looking for a shop/tech//mechanic. will PM you!


----------



## 2008eos (Feb 2, 2015)

ninety9gl said:


> HEX-CAN in the Pittsburgh Airport/Robinson area... Fair warning, I avoid the city and the parkway like the plague.


still active on this site? if so, please see PM


----------



## 2008eos (Feb 2, 2015)

TornadoR32 said:


> KEY-COM Pittsburgh PA
> Name: Jon Stuver
> Cell: 412-818-9993
> hit me up if anyone needs to use it


still active on this site? if so, please see PM


----------



## 2008eos (Feb 2, 2015)

gbvwxtc said:


> Toby in Pittsburgh Pa.


still active on this forum? if so, please see PM. thanks!


----------



## 2008eos (Feb 2, 2015)

red03GTI1.8T said:


> I have one in Pittsburgh, PA


still active on this forum? if so, please see PM. thanks!


----------



## 2008eos (Feb 2, 2015)

red03GTI1.8T said:


> I have one in Pittsburgh, PA


still active on this site? if so, please see PM. thanks


----------



## 2008eos (Feb 2, 2015)

OMG SORRY! please ignore the last posts bombard, i didn't realize that particular reply didn't only replay to the last poster--eek

just moved back to the area from miami beach (i know, don't ask) in and out of manhattan (pitt is my hometown this is where i want to get my work done)

now that my car is out of warranty,* looking for a car-life-long VCDS shop/tech/mechanic in pittsburgh, PA*

more specifically *beaver country or the edge of allegheny/beaver county (moon/robinson township) border* if possible

for 2008 vw eos 2.0 turbo 4 cylinder 6 speed manual (i forget the trim) 42k miles...*to help diagnose, troubleshoot, and fix (VW) MAL/chk eng P0171 generic code *

will need inspection and emissions 

also need a full tuneup filters, oil, etc etc. maybe plugs? flushes? (the car sat for 3 years at my mothers) brakes tested ok and tires are new. could be a worthwhile job!

not sure if the OBD II Scan Tool (what they use at the auto store) code P0171 is enough

*for good work, i'm loyal...also provide referrals/recommendations to your shop!!!*


----------



## HiTechCD (Sep 28, 2008)

*New Jersey VCDS VagCom*

FULL Service / latest version of V.C.D.S. Vag-Com. - will come RIGHT to YOU anywhere in New Jersey.
PM ME , email me [email protected] or call/txt 732 589 8999. Over 7 years experience. :thumbup:


----------



## 1OldDubber (Jul 15, 2015)

*I've got a little red wagon that could use your VAG*



greyhare said:


> Corvallis, OR
> I also have the 2x2 adapter for older cars.


98' beetles been giving me issues i'd like to resolve before it's my daughter's permanent car. Westhills of Corvallis


----------



## nica79 (Mar 17, 2015)

*Looking for someone, anyone who can help me *

I live in Modesto, CA and want to know if someone can help me. I have a 2000 Jetta VR6 and need someone with a scanner to manually set my secondary air sensor. If you can help please let me know. Thanks in advance :thumbup:


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Tucson Arizona Area Ross-Tech*

Tucson Arizona Area. Will travel to most other southern Arizona areas also. 

Ross-Tech VCDS

Micro-Can, newest version.

I also have Notebook computer and portable printer.

I can print a scan of your vehicle system on the spot.

[email protected]


----------



## jtrav23 (Jul 4, 2015)

Vag-com: hex-usb latest version 
Location: kingston, ny
Phone: 845-389-1441
Hit me up if you need any help with anything near me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niala (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello, I'm looking for a Vag-Com owner near Montreal, Quebec. All the ones I contacted so far never replied to me.

I need to activate a rear backup camera on a 2014 Beetle with the OEM RNS 315 nav-radio system.

Please contact me by email at: [email protected]


*******************
Thanks,
Alain


----------



## Kaestar (Jul 28, 2015)

*Still active?*

I need help in changing some settings you still around? Thanks


----------



## sapperdaddy87 (Jul 30, 2015)

HEX-USB+CAN in Oklahoma City, OK.

Will soon have a dedicated pc to keep with me as well.


----------



## Sankan (Jul 30, 2015)

*Sweden*

Sweden/Eskilstuna


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Micro-CAN
Downtown Denver, CO
PM for more info.


----------



## Kaestar (Jul 28, 2015)

*Still around?*

Hello, are you still in Woodbridge? If so I would like help disabling tpms. I'm over in Lodi. 6469963379 if you can contact me anytime. Thanks. Alex


----------



## Desperat (Apr 23, 2015)

*Need help with Vag-com in Nassau county or Queens Plz*

Need someone with vagcom on Nassau County or eastern Queens. Thank you


----------



## jtrav23 (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm like 2 and a half hours from there if interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

*Salem, Oregon*

New to the Forum and new to VW (Had a Jetta VR6 in 2000?) but been wrenching on cars for 20+ years. Now I wrench on tractors. Got a new Micro-CAN cable from Ross-Tech for my 2013 CC R-Line. Love the car and already tweaking on it. Willing to help and learn. Hit me up. Ray :laugh:


----------



## julian7725 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Long Island NY*

Long Island NY :laugh:

Best investment hands down!


----------



## Marty55 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Need Vag com help*

Are u still in Chatsworth? Need ECU programing. 2000 vw jetta, Battery died and now it starts for a second then dies. Checked all fuses and the immobilizer key does not stay lit. I have tried numerous ways: unplug the ecu, Touched cables let sit the put key in on position for 30 sec then start. same thing. I am using spare key with no alarm setting. Please help


----------



## Marty55 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Need ag com help*

I was directing this to Dog Eater, I will pm him. Any other input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## playsintraffic (Oct 21, 2014)

HEX-USB+CAN in Santa Cruz, CA

pm me if you need a scan


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

HEX-CAN USB 

Birmingham, England

New and learning


----------



## lynngrim (Aug 26, 2015)

*Looking for VAGCOM owner in Sacramento, Ca*

Please contact me if you are able to help.
Lynn G.
916-508-7368

Thanks in advance


----------



## steelersdude (Aug 18, 2015)

*Looking for VAGCOM in Northwest Atlanta area*

Hi all, looking for a VAGCOM in the northwest Atlanta area. Looking into getting the bluetooth kit and need a scan to check why Engine emission malfunction light comes on and off.

09 GTI
Newbie to the threads.


----------



## cbman18j (Aug 15, 2015)

HEX-USB (No CAN)
Savannah, GA
Chris
PM me if needed in the area.


----------



## royal530i (Aug 29, 2015)

North Hollywood, CA

Call/Text: 818-835-2707

Happy to help, no charge.


----------



## toddalan (Apr 2, 2010)

*Looking for VAG COM in Pennysylvania, Maryland*

Hi, I just rebuilt my 97 Jetta, 2.0 ABA, top and bottom end and replaced ignition. Now the airbag light is on and I need to find someone who can run a VAG Com on it to see what's going on. I'm in Southcentral PA but will travel for this. Please email [email protected] or text 814/317-6336. Thanks. Todd


----------



## starbucker (Oct 15, 2009)

Bend, Oregon. Hex-USB + CAN

Pm if you need assistance. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KrtRkt (Aug 18, 2015)

HEX+CAN 

Columbus Ohio


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

HEX + CAN

Philadelphia PA

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## EPwho (Feb 27, 2005)

Central NJ


----------



## bob7 (Oct 1, 2015)

VCDS VAGCOM HEX-USB+CAN .

Original interface latest software VCDS.

Bucuresti Romania


----------



## andamas (Jul 18, 2015)

*Looking to make minor tweaks*

Hello, I am in the Hartford area and am looking to make minor tweaks (blinker, wipers, etc.). Would you be willing to help me out some weekend?
Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## sommersprossen (Dec 15, 2012)

Try posting this in your regional forum too man, you'd probly have better response  

sent from my Atrix HD


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

If anyone wants to sell their hex-usb+can contact me with a price


----------



## fleeArmani (May 23, 2014)

EPwho said:


> Central NJ


You're located in central jersey? I'm looking to have my DRLs disabled


----------



## jrogerb (Feb 21, 2015)

Micro-Can USB

Manchester, CT


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

Hex-usb+can Bronx ny email me [email protected] 
Audis and vws


----------



## Mtn4lyfe (Oct 29, 2015)

*Savannah ga*

I'm looking for someone in the savannah ga area or near by. I would like to change some things on my car. I just bought a 14 passat tsi se.


----------



## fleeArmani (May 23, 2014)

I'm located in Central Jersey, don't mind going North or South. I need my DRLs disabled as well as my TPMS sensor disabled.


----------



## khubbard1.8T (Sep 8, 2012)

Sycamore/DeKalb Illinois


----------



## Mtn4lyfe (Oct 29, 2015)

Anyone in the savannah ga area willing to change a few things 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## hotwire2015 (Nov 9, 2015)

Leicester/ United Kingdom


----------



## fleeArmani (May 23, 2014)

Still looking for someone in the New Jersey area!


----------



## mk2addict01 (Jun 15, 2015)

Anyone needing vag-com, let me know, I'm located in Suwanee Ga...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

HEX + CAN here. 
West side of Detroit, MI.


----------



## DirtyTDI (Dec 17, 2015)

hampton roads VA here.


----------



## fleeArmani (May 23, 2014)

Anyone in the New Jersey/NY/PA area? Need DRLs disabled


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

I have vagcom not exactly sure how to disable DRLs. I only have vcds lite. Does that matter? I'm in SEPA

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

fleeArmani said:


> Anyone in the New Jersey/NY/PA area? Need DRLs disabled


I can do that for you. Im in Bronx ny. Pmd you


----------



## newa6eoutlw (Sep 30, 2015)

Arismkv is a solid dude he ran my codes for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fleeArmani (May 23, 2014)

arismkv said:


> I can do that for you. Im in Bronx ny. Pmd you


Pleasure doing business with you. Did everything I asked, plus more. Stand up dude


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

newa6eoutlw said:


> Arismkv is a solid dude he ran my codes for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





fleeArmani said:


> Pleasure doing business with you. Did everything I asked, plus more. Stand up dude


Thanks for the kind words guys. Appreciated your business


----------



## 04trevor (Feb 22, 2007)

Vagcom in the Jupiter/West Palm Beach area??
2015 GSW


----------



## Firestorm2323 (Jan 6, 2016)

*VAGCOM Software*

I have the VAGCOM cable, and would be happy to share with others, but need the software to use it. There are tons of forums and threads, many websites. Help me get the software, I'll help people in Somerset, KY and surrounding areas. Only option here is to go to a dealership for codes.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Firestorm2323 said:


> I have the VAGCOM cable, and would be happy to share with others, but need the software to use it. There are tons of forums and threads, many websites. Help me get the software, I'll help people in Somerset, KY and surrounding areas. Only option here is to go to a dealership for codes.


Contact Ross-Tech. They will be happy to provide you with the necessary software for your VaGCom dongle.

Post here if you need their contact information.


----------



## VWMech01 (Apr 13, 2005)

Pittsburgh northern 'burbs. New Kensington.


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

*HELP*

Anyone in NJ? I just need my RNS510 to be switched to no stereo since I don't have Fender in my 2014 CC RLINE.


----------



## Ctrl_alt_l33t (Jan 12, 2016)

*Living in lakeland*

I'm in the Lakeland area if anyone needs a VCDS scan!


----------



## sprinta301 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm in Queens, NYc if anyone wants some read outs or some coding.


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Ctrl_alt_l33t said:


> I'm in the Lakeland area if anyone needs a VCDS scan!


Lakeland Nj?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctrl_alt_l33t (Jan 12, 2016)

*Not nj*



MKV06 said:


> Lakeland Nj?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No sorry, its lakeland florida.


----------



## 1.8terminator (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey guys new vagcom owner here Hex/can located in the small town of Claremont NH!


----------



## roshermoore (Sep 24, 2004)

*East Texas (Tyler)*

 I have a Micro-Can that is new to me. You are welcome to learn with me.


----------



## cadeluca79 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Huntsville Alabama*

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## 04trevor (Feb 22, 2007)

eurotripper show 6 Feb. in Ft. Meyers


----------



## Michaelmiracle (Nov 21, 2014)

*Denver CO*

Colfax and Josephine area


----------



## mao86 (Aug 15, 2015)

04trevor said:


> Vagcom in the Jupiter/West Palm Beach area??
> 2015 GSW


Looking for someone in the same area as 04trevor...West Palm Beach, FL area. I've installed a RNS510 in my MKV and looking to have a few issues ironed out. Thanks.


----------



## mr2scott (Feb 26, 2008)

Hatfield, MA or Northampton, MA have a Micro-CAN . 

You can use it and my laptop as long as you want (within reason) in my driveway or parking lot at work for $10 or a 6pack.


----------



## shaggy135 (Jul 1, 2015)

I've got a Micro-Can. I've done a few tweaks and worked on a couple cars now. I'm game to help. I travel for work all the time and I take the cable with me in case I get a VW rental car, lol. But home base for me is Phoenix, AZ. Mesa to be precise.


----------



## Leted88 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm just curious if anybody was in the LA area in So Cal, I wanted to see what could be done to my car.


----------



## mosaic_hardflip (Oct 15, 2008)

*vag com*

Hey man I live a little north of Dayton and my b5 s4 just randomly died it will start and idle but of you touch the pedal at all the rims will start jumping to 3k then 0 then 3k and it will stall out been trying to find someone else locally that has a vag com that could hook it up for me so I can see what's going on of you could help out my number is 9375243845 I'd greatly appreciate and will compensate you for your time and fuel


----------



## 7iger (May 19, 2009)

I recently picked up vcds with a hex can usb cord. I've done some tinkering with my mk6 and a friends mk5.

I'm still learning this thing but I'm willing to help if anyone needs. 

I'm in Albuquerque, NM.


----------



## Tgcunni01 (Feb 22, 2016)

*VAG-COM - WIFI Central Oklahoma*

I just purchased the new VAG-COM HEX-NET interface. In the central Oklahoma area, anyone in the area that needs help let me know. I'll be glad to share for possible trade of knowledge.


----------



## arthur_russell (Jul 9, 2006)

*KEY-USB interface in 14850 (Ithaca, NY)*

I have an older KEY-USB interface I'm happy to share. Having sold all my VW/Audi cars it gets very little use these days...

atr1_cornell at yahoo.com

-Arthur


----------



## vystrcil (Apr 5, 2016)

*DFW Texas*

Hey...in DFW. Specifically Plano.

Micro-CAN Unlimited VIN (most VW '05.5 to current)


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Just got mine HEX-CAN USB Mount Vernon NY, 10550


----------



## 04trevor (Feb 22, 2007)

no one in the West Palm Beach, Florida Area???
Jupiter, Stuart, Del Ray, Boca?????


----------



## jjetta14 (Jan 23, 2016)

*vcds vagcom*

do you ever make it to Boise? Could use help with mk6 jetta


----------



## Casimon007 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hex-CAN in Grand Rapids, Michigan area. Although, if you like VW/Audi, I would definitely recommend buying one


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Anybody around bucks county PA. Need some help with RVC coding and a few other things. Willing to pay.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Micro-Can usb 
Bensalem, PA. 
PA & Jersey availability.


----------



## Flybywheels (Jun 3, 2005)

HEX-USB +CAN
Mount Airy MD


----------



## Volksta! (Apr 30, 2016)

Long Beach, CA


----------



## sundown57 (Jun 16, 2016)

*mass/ RI*

any one in south eastern Massachusetts or Rhode island that might be able to scan a 2002 jetta ?


----------



## doogan (Feb 24, 2016)

anyone long island, NY area that can do auto windows down/up from remote? also gauge sweeps?


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

doogan said:


> anyone long island, NY area that can do auto windows down/up from remote? also gauge sweeps?


Drive to the bronx or city. I can 

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

HEX+CAN-USB 15.7.1
North Druid Hills, Atlanta, GA

PM is best; I get an email notification.


----------



## hUr (Jul 13, 2016)

*So-Cal High desert*

:thumbup:Hesperia CA,:thumbup:

I have a registered version of VCDS Lite, along with a VagCom cable.

I also have NefMoto and Tuner Pro software if you need to flash your ECU or tune your ride.



Currently driving a 05 MKIV GTI 1.8t with misc mods. Just a downpipe away from Stage 2 tune.


----------



## asumsatlil (Sep 25, 2012)

I can scan codes, trouble shoot and reset lights with vcds in Waynesboro, va.


----------



## itsnot_emkaytwo (Feb 27, 2015)

Far north San Antonio here, I got the full range vcds to go back to 1996. You can come to me, or I can come to you for gas!


----------



## Lock_t (Apr 20, 2016)

Anyone have or know of a Ross tech hex+can usb cable f/s?? Looking to buy one


----------



## ItsTheScallywag (May 11, 2016)

sundown57 said:


> any one in south eastern Massachusetts or Rhode island that might be able to scan a 2002 jetta ?


A month late, but I'm kind of in that area along 495. ~20-25 mins from woonsocket



HEX+CAN-USB 15.7.1
Massachusetts, ~35 miles outside boston.


----------



## lbrownlee (Jun 9, 2021)

rookie said:


> I have HEX-USB+CAN interface + laptop
> 
> BelAir, Maryland


Hey I have a 2010 VW CC, can you help with programming my driver door module?


----------



## rookie (Feb 18, 2002)

lbrownlee said:


> Hey I have a 2010 VW CC, can you help with programming my driver door module?


Sorry - I sold my VCDS and requested to be removed from this list


----------



## iakev (Apr 15, 2012)

VCDS HEX+CAN unlimited VIN
covered areas
Cedar Rapids, Iowa
Iowa City, Iowa
Waterloo, Iowa

Will also do weekly rentals with a deposit


----------



## Mborras1 (Oct 1, 2021)

YllwTRB said:


> *Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*
> 
> Northwest suburts in Chi-town. Chicago for all those that dont know.


I'm in Franklin Park and need a scan.


----------



## wisdom_seeker (11 mo ago)

I am in the Denver metro area and need a scan.


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't think anybody will contact you. You would need to check your area and try and contact them.
This is an old searchable map and I mean OLD! 





VAG-COM Diagnostic Service Locator


Searchable Map for VCDS Owners



www.maptive.com





Good Luck


----------



## Nooo I’m Dirty Dan (9 mo ago)

stowburb said:


> *VAG-COM owner*
> 
> Raleigh/Garner/Clayton area North Carolina





stowburb said:


> *VAG-COM owner*
> 
> Raleigh/Garner/Clayton area North Carolina


Hey I’m having power steering issues for my Tiguan and I’m in the Raleigh/garner area could you possibly help out?


----------



## jaimster (11 mo ago)

Bup Bup Bup ! Plano texas ....


----------



## Mborras1 (Oct 1, 2021)

YllwTRB said:


> *Re: VAGCOM owners - list your location here! (jbrams)*
> 
> Northwest suburts in Chi-town. Chicago for all those that dont know.


What you charge for a scan? I'm located in Franklin Park


----------



## aflow3rz (9 mo ago)

DirtyTDI said:


> hampton roads VA here.


DirtyTDI, you still in the Hampton Roads region and have VCDS? Willing to help out on a 2012 Jetta Sportwagen?


----------



## loewenwolf (9 mo ago)

blackGTI_1.8t said:


> KII-USB
> 
> Kelowna BC Canada
> 
> Sent from me


Any chance I could come by and use your Vagcom Tomorrow (Sunday) aft on my way through? Thanks!


----------



## TJReifer (4 mo ago)

Great Falls Montana


----------



## reflex2002gti (Feb 4, 2002)

Anyone have a vagcom wanting to sell, pls PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Str8W8 (Oct 12, 2007)

How do I get off the VAG com locator site?? I sold my Audi and my VAG COM.


----------



## OEMkVJSW (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm in Eastern TN by Chattanooga and need radio code changed (ending in 1 instead of 0), for a MKV Jetta. Battery was disconnected and aux no longer works


----------



## kidd14 (Sep 27, 2001)

Northern NJ here


----------



## Wasted-Potential (3 mo ago)

I'm in Omaha, NE. Just got it and ran my first scan today, so by no means an expert.

Hex-V2 if it matters.


----------

